# CONTEST!



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Good luck. To make it fair only one winner per prize. 

Sorry, NO MCBA members please, your answer will not count, this would only make it fair.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

no fair it doesnt play when I go to it! i have a MAC


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 23 2006, 10:25 PM~6812926
> *no fair it doesnt play when I go to it!  i have a MAC
> *


Mitch, you can still guest my sons name.... :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I thought I saw it, im looking bro!!!!!! dangit, lemme jum on my gfs comp...


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

Give You What You Want (Fa Sure) by Chico DeBarge


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ruthless-by-law_@Dec 23 2006, 10:33 PM~6812959
> *Give You What You Want (Fa Sure) by Chico DeBarge
> *


NO SORRY, TRY AGAIN....


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

YOUR SONS NAME BETO????


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

nicolas!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 23 2006, 10:35 PM~6812967
> *YOUR SONS NAME BETO????
> *


GOOG TRY, MY OLDEST BOY IS NAMED BETO III.............SORRY TRY AGAIN...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

taco


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 23 2006, 10:35 PM~6812974
> *nicolas!!!
> *


NO SORRY, CLOSE THOUGH..........SORRY TRY AGAIN.......... :0


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Nicholas!


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

E-17 Tell Me What You Want


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Dec 23 2006, 10:36 PM~6812978
> *taco
> *


SORRY POW BITCH, TRY AGAIN...............  :angry:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 23 2006, 10:38 PM~6812986
> *Nicholas!
> *


CONGRATS, PM ME YOUR ADDY FOR PRIZE.......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

give you what you want (fa shure) chico debarge

lol?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ruthless-by-law_@Dec 23 2006, 10:38 PM~6812988
> *E-17 Tell Me What You Want
> *


NO SORRY, TRY AGAIN................ :angry:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

YAY!!!! this made my christmas eve lol, i was scrambling to figure that out!!!! your the man for posting this


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 23 2006, 10:40 PM~6812995
> *give you what you want (fa shure)    chico debarge
> 
> lol?
> *



SORRY MITCH, YOU CAN ONLY WIN ONE PRIZE, ANSWERS IS WRONG..... :uh:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

arroz con pollo y taco


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

haha okay----thanks for doing this!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Dec 23 2006, 10:43 PM~6813014
> *arroz con pollo y taco
> *


 :angry: SORRY TRY AGAIN, POWIN BITCH, TRY AGAIN.......... :angry:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

EA SKI


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

somebody get this, i coudlnt figure it out !


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

give you what you want 
by chico debarge and trina :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ESTERO con arroz y pollo de taco


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 23 2006, 10:48 PM~6813038
> *EA SKI
> *


GOOD TRY, BUT HE'S THE PRODUCER......SORRY TRY AGAIN......


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Dec 23 2006, 10:50 PM~6813050
> *give you what you want
> by chico debarge and trina :biggrin:
> *



NO SORRY, TRY AGAIN.............


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

what you want by devin the dude!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Dec 23 2006, 10:50 PM~6813051
> *ESTERO con arroz y pollo de taco
> *


SORRY POW BITCH, YOU CAN TRY AGAIN...................... :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 23 2006, 10:51 PM~6813058
> *what you want by devin the dude!!!
> *


NO SORRY TRY AGAIN......................


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

LISTIN TO THE SONG CAREFULLY........... :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Chico Debarge & Trina, Give you what you want :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 23 2006, 10:58 PM~6813095
> *Chico Debarge & Trina, Give you what you want  :biggrin:
> *


NO SORRY, TRY AGAIN..............


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Fashure i think


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

FRONT LINE


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

there hasnt been much posting tonight---the guys who werent on missed out on this


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 23 2006, 11:00 PM~6813107
> *FRONT LINE
> *


NAME OF SONG AND ARTIST PLEASE........... :0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Dec 23 2006, 10:59 PM~6813103
> *Fashure i think
> *


POW BITCH YOUR WRONG FASHURE................TRY AGAIN


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

i know who it is.  he lives down the street from me.

can i play. :biggrin:


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

EA-SKI & CMT - frontline


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

FRONT LINE- WHAT YOU WANT


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

EA-SKI & CMT - what you want


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ruthless-by-law_@Dec 23 2006, 11:06 PM~6813138
> *EA-SKI & CMT - frontline
> *


NO SORRY, ALMOST RIGHT


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 23 2006, 11:06 PM~6813141
> *FRONT LINE- WHAT YOU WANT
> *


VERY, VERY CLOSE.................KEEP TRYING,


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

EA-SKI & CMT - when you want it ?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ruthless-by-law_@Dec 23 2006, 11:11 PM~6813158
> *EA-SKI & CMT - when you want it ?
> *



VERY, VERY CLOSE...............KEEP TRYING


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

EA-SKI & CMT - i can give you


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 23 2006, 11:05 PM~6813136
> *i know who it is.    he lives down the street from me.
> 
> can i play. :biggrin:
> *


SORRY PRIMO, IT'S NOT DANNY DE LA PAZ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

THE FRONT LINE FT. EA SKI-WHAT YOU WANT


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ruthless-by-law_@Dec 23 2006, 11:12 PM~6813164
> *EA-SKI & CMT - i can give you
> *


SORRY NOT EVEN CLOSE.............KEEP TRYING.......... :uh:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Alaine, Give you what you want!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 23 2006, 11:13 PM~6813170
> *THE FRONT LINE FT. EA SKI-WHAT YOU WANT
> *


PANCHO YOUR VERY COLSE, KEEP TRYING................ :uh:


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

EA-SKI & CMT - the truth


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 24 2006, 01:13 AM~6813174
> *Alaine, Give you what you want!
> *


you jacked my answer


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

e-a-ski - what is it


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 23 2006, 11:13 PM~6813174
> *Alaine, Give you what you want!
> *


NO SORRY TRY AGAIN...........


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

dang----i atleast wanna see who wins before i clock out for the night!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ruthless-by-law+Dec 23 2006, 11:15 PM~6813181-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO NOT CLOSE, TRY AGAIN


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

chef- chocolate salty balls?


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 24 2006, 12:16 AM~6813189
> *NO NOT CLOSE, TRY AGAIN
> *


OOOOOOOOOOOOO I WILL :angry:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Dec 23 2006, 11:14 PM~6813179
> *you jacked my answer
> *


SORRY POW BITCH, JACK ANOTHER ANSWER.................


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

EA-SKI & CMT - you want


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

hahahhaha


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Dec 23 2006, 11:16 PM~6813194
> *chef- chocolate salty balls?
> *


POW BITCH WASH THE BALLS THAT WAY THERE NOT SALTY, WRONG AGAIN TRY AGAIN


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

THE FRONT LINE FTEA SKI-WHT YOU WANT -THE TRUTH


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

rick james-in the ghetto


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ruthless-by-law_@Dec 23 2006, 11:17 PM~6813198
> *EA-SKI & CMT - you want
> *


TRY AGAIN, YOU WERE VERY CLOSE BEFORE


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

id watch spelling ha, i spelled nicholas wrong at first, typo, and was wrong lol


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Dec 24 2006, 12:19 AM~6813209
> *rick james-in the ghetto
> *



bwaha


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

EA-SKI & CMT - give you what you want

EA-SKI & CMT - what you want when you want 

EA-SKI & CMT - this song dosnt exsist


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 23 2006, 11:18 PM~6813206
> *THE FRONT LINE FTEA SKI-WHT YOU WANT -THE TRUTH
> *



VERY VERY CLOSE, HINT .....NO TRUTH IS A SONG BY SKI, KEEP SEARCHING I'LL FIND IT, BUT YOU CAN LISTEN TO THE SONG AND GET IT THERE.


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

EA-SKI & CMT - give you what you want when you want


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

EA-SKI & CMT - this song dosnt exsist
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Dec 23 2006, 11:19 PM~6813209
> *rick james-in the ghetto
> *


POW BITCH YOUR WRONG AGAIN, KEEP TRYING..........


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ruthless-by-law_@Dec 23 2006, 11:21 PM~6813221
> *EA-SKI & CMT - give you what you want when you want
> *


NO SORRY, TRY AGAIN


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

EA-SKI & CMT - what you want when you want


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

Frontline ft EA-Ski - What Is It


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ruthless-by-law_@Dec 23 2006, 11:23 PM~6813235
> *Frontline ft EA-Ski - What Is It
> *


GOOD TRY GETTING CLOSE


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

e-a-ski, ski and cmt?


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

THE FRONT LINE FT EA SKI -WHAT YOU WANT WHEN YOU WANT


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I'm not sure, but when I download it, it says........(Dem Time Deh Riddim) Alaine, Give You What You Want. So I have No idea lol


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

Frontline ft EA-Ski - Uh Huh


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

hno: :around: :rofl:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 23 2006, 11:27 PM~6813256
> *Well I'm not sure, but when I download it, it says........(Dem Time Deh Riddim) Alaine, Give You What You Want.    So I have No idea lol
> *


NOT THIS SONG, KEEP SEARCHING AND YOU'LL FIND IT, IT'S ON IN THE SONG


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

is it


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Dec 23 2006, 11:25 PM~6813243
> *e-a-ski, ski and cmt?
> *


E-A SKI IS THE PRODUCER POW BITCH, KEEP TRYING


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

Frontline ft EA-Ski - bang it


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

im out----good luck to you guys on the caprice!!!!!!! thanks again beto, the srt8 is one kit I dont have yet!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

THE FRONT LINE -WHAT YOU WANT


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 23 2006, 11:26 PM~6813250
> *THE FRONT LINE FT EA SKI -WHAT YOU WANT WHEN YOU WANT
> *



VERY CLOSE, DON'T STOP TRYING


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

Frontline ft EA-Ski - when you want


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ruthless-by-law_@Dec 23 2006, 11:31 PM~6813279
> *Frontline ft EA-Ski - bang it
> *


BANG IT WAS A GREAT HIT, BUT NOT IT.................... :0


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

THE FRONT LINE FEAT. EA-SKI WHAT YOU WANT


:dunno:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ruthless-by-law_@Dec 23 2006, 11:33 PM~6813289
> *Frontline ft EA-Ski - when you want
> *



VERY, VERY, VERY CLOSE.................DON'T STOP


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

Frontline ft EA-Ski - when you want it


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRCHEVDLX_@Dec 23 2006, 11:33 PM~6813294
> *THE FRONT LINE FEAT. EA-SKI    WHAT YOU WANT
> :dunno:
> *


CLOSE BUT NOT IT................ :uh:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

THE FRONT LINE FT CMT-WHAT YOU WANT WHEN YOU WANT


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

FOUND THE VID :dunno:


VID


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

FRONTLINE FT. E-A-SKI- NOW YOU KNOW


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

frontline ft ea-ski
when you want it


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ruthless-by-law_@Dec 23 2006, 11:34 PM~6813297
> *Frontline ft EA-Ski - when you want it
> *



PM ME YOUR ADDY FOR PRIZE


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

FrontLine - What You Want


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

tight


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: is that me :dunno:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 24 2006, 01:36 AM~6813313
> *PM ME YOUR ADDY FOR PRIZE
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

im a weiner


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

oh i just saw that congrats man :thumbsup: 

damn lol


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ruthless-by-law_@Dec 23 2006, 11:39 PM~6813331
> *im a weiner
> *


I DON'T KNOW ABOUT A WEINER, BUT YOU THE WINNER


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

five billion guess's later :roflmao:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i downloaded like 5 songs trying to find it :roflmao:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

STILL HAVE TIME BEFORE I PICK UP NORMA AT WORK.....GUESS THE SONG ON BY FRONT PAGE OF MY WEBSITE AND WIN A CUSTOM CADILLAC LOWRIDER WITH A SET OF WIRE WHEELS.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

ricky martin live :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

dont know the name but it fucking sucks


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

good luck people :rofl:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2006, 11:47 PM~6813389
> *ricky martin live  :biggrin:
> *



GOOD TRY, LIVIN THE VIDA BROKA


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Dec 23 2006, 11:47 PM~6813391
> *dont know the name but it fucking sucks
> *



GOOD TRY, KEEP TRYING, YOU'LL WIN SOONER OR LATER POW BITCH........


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 24 2006, 01:49 AM~6813403
> *GOOD TRY, KEEP TRYING, YOU'LL WIN SOONER OR LATER POW BITCH........
> *


win what? im just whoring


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Dec 23 2006, 11:49 PM~6813405
> *win what? im just whoring
> *


GOOD TRY........KEEP TRYING POW BITCH, YOU'LL WIN SOON..............


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

ROCKY PADDILLA- SUAVICETO


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 24 2006, 01:47 AM~6813395
> *GOOD TRY, LIVIN THE VIDA BROKA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

OKAY, I'LL MAKE THIS EASY, FIRST TO POST FIRST NAMES OF 4 MCBA MEMBERS WINS A CUSTOM CADILLAC LOWRIDER WITH WIRE WHEELS............. :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

betoscustoms Mr biggs minidreams and twin


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 24 2006, 01:54 AM~6813427
> *OKAY, I'LL MAKE THIS EASY, FIRST TO POST FIRST NAMES OF 4 MCBA MEMBERS WINS A CUSTOM CADILLAC LOWRIDER WITH WIRE WHEELS............. :biggrin:
> *


mike jones
tito puente
danny de la paz
paul wall


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 23 2006, 11:53 PM~6813422
> *ROCKY PADDILLA- SUAVICETO
> *



CONGRATS, WINNER, WINNER
PM ME YOUR ADDY, YOUR CLOSE TO WHERE I LIVE, PATTERSON......


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2006, 11:55 PM~6813430
> *betoscustoms Mr biggs minidreams and twin
> *



GOOD TRY, FIRST NAMES PLEASE :uh:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

YES YES! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Dec 23 2006, 11:55 PM~6813436
> *mike jones
> tito puente
> danny de la paz
> ...


GOOD TRY, I'LL HAVE TO GIVE YOU CREDIT FOR THAT, BUT FIRST NAMES ONLY POW BITCH........... :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

beto,anthony,david,eddie


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 23 2006, 11:57 PM~6813455
> *beto,anthony,david,eddie
> *


WINNER, WINNER, WINNER
PM ME YOUR ADDY


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 24 2006, 01:57 AM~6813455
> *ROBERTO,anthony,david,eddie
> *


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:dunno: any hints


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

hints for what its been won already^^^^^^


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 23 2006, 11:59 PM~6813466
> *
> *


OKAY, I'LL ACCEPT THAT ALSO AS A WINNER......GOOD CATCH PROJECT59
PM ME YOUR ADDY, GOOD THING I'M IN A GIVING MOOD.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i was still trying to find the song lol


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 WoooWhooooooo :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Dec 24 2006, 12:03 AM~6813486
> *i was still trying to find the song lol
> *


SORRY, PANCHO1969 WON THAT SONG TITLE AND ARTIST, I MIGHT DO THIS AGAIN TOMORROW SOMETIME, MAYBE WHEN I GET HOME FROM VISITING THE PARENTS, AFTER 9PM................


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 24 2006, 12:59 AM~6813465
> *WINNER, WINNER, WINNER
> PM ME YOUR ADDY
> *


thanks..lol :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: this was fun - and i didnt even win 
but it shows what a cool guy beto is :thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Dec 24 2006, 01:07 AM~6813510
> *:thumbsup: this was fun - and i didnt even win
> but it shows what a cool guy beto is  :thumbsup:
> *


yea hes a real cool guy


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LET ME GUESS WHO'S IN THE GIVING MOOD RIGHT NOW...................
BETO BETO BETO!!!!!!!..LOL


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Betos is good shit!!!! I google earthed his addy and know where his mailbox be kicking it at :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Dec 24 2006, 02:07 AM~6813510
> *:thumbsup: this was fun - and i didnt even win
> but it shows what a cool guy beto is  :thumbsup:
> *


YES HE IS THANKS BETO!


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

beto is the model car santa


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

he just keeps on givin


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

To Bad i was at work This would have been a blast to play !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>THANKS TO EVERYONE, IT IS A TIME FOR GIVING AND SHARING, AND HAVE TO SAY I LEARN TO GIVE AND SHARE, A MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL ON LAY IT LOW AND ALL WHO HAVE VISITED MY WEBSITE. THANK YOU, beto</span>


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS BETO ! Its been a great year Being here and hookin up with you in the few deals we had ! 

God bless the family !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2006, 12:18 AM~6813572
> *MERRY  CHRISTMAS  BETO !  Its  been  a  great  year  Being here  and  hookin  up  with  you  in the  few  deals  we  had !
> 
> God  bless  the  family !
> *


THANK YOU MINI, DID YOU RECEIVE THE PACKAGE I SENT YOU?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 24 2006, 03:20 AM~6813581
> *THANK YOU MINI, DID YOU RECEIVE THE PACKAGE I SENT YOU?
> *


NOT YET !I know a few other members have but I havent yet ! I will let you Know ~


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2006, 12:37 AM~6813668
> *NOT  YET !I  know a  few  other  members  have  but  I  havent  yet !  I  will  let  you  Know ~
> *


LET ME CHECK THE TRACKING NUMBER,


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 24 2006, 12:39 AM~6813680
> *LET ME CHECK THE TRACKING NUMBER,
> *


JUST CHECKED THE CONFIRMATION NUMBER AND SHOWS IT WAS ACCEPTED IN PATTERSON ON DEC. 18th , I WILL GO TO POST OFFICE AND FIND OUT, CAUSE I SHIPPED EVERYONES IN MCBA OUT SAME DAY 2-3 DAYS PRIORITY.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for doing this Beto!! It was fun up till my computer locked up on me :uh: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 24 2006, 12:45 AM~6813705
> *Thanks for doing this Beto!!  It was fun up till my computer locked up on me  :uh:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU, GET YOUR PUTER READY FOR TOMORROW NIGHT......


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 24 2006, 03:46 AM~6813710
> *THANK YOU, GET YOUR PUTER READY FOR TOMORROW NIGHT......
> *


You can count on it!! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Beto, this is really cool what you did with these contests!! :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 24 2006, 12:47 AM~6813720
> *Beto, this is really cool what you did with these contests!! :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU J


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 24 2006, 03:46 AM~6813710
> *THANK YOU, GET YOUR PUTER READY FOR TOMORROW NIGHT......
> *


MAN ! I be working till who knows when !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

but M.C.B.A members are not allowed to enter :dunno:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

congrats to those others who won!!! beto your the man! merry christmas, hope you found all that you were looking for, for your boys!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK ! If M.C.B.A. are not allowed to play I would like to add to this contest then !

the frist person to recall the frist Kit Beto Got from will get a Photo grill the will if the Caddy or the Regal !


















I am off to work ! I will respond when i get home ! But Beto Can confirm the winner ! 



Best of luck !


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

revell caddy?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

was it this one????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

no ! keep tring !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

the honda tuner?????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 24 2006, 02:31 PM~6815357
> *the honda tuner?????
> *


no ! LOL!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

wait i got it was it this one??????


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:dunno: 

wasnt here long enuff i guess!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 24 2006, 02:37 PM~6815403
> *wait i got it was it this one??????
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 

pm your addy !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

wooowhoooooo :cheesy:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

And for those that don't know this is what she looked like before being sold to Roberto


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

how much is a 76 caprice model ??? i won the kit but have no car to put it on lol


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

theese are my two juiced models


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

BETO ROCKS! i was to late, i would of got all you suckas before it hit page 2 . see about this next time.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 24 2006, 12:39 PM~6815420
> *wooowhoooooo :cheesy:
> *


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 24 2006, 12:17 AM~6813563
> *feliz navidad to all the guys here in LIL...
> from :caddionly*


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: for Beto even doing this type of thing. (even tho i missed it)  Very thoughtfull of beto in this giving type of season. 

Beto's the man!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow I can't belive this was happening while i was at work! Great idea and awesome gifts! Merry Christmas Guys!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Thank you everyone............


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 25 2006, 12:07 AM~6818349
> * God Bless you ! *


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2006, 11:09 PM~6818359
> *BETO !    Your  Good  People !   God  Bless  you !
> *


X1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

As promised, tonight I will do a few...............

First to post the color, year and model of the first car I did patterns on wins a brand new '76 Caprice.

First to post Chuco's brothers real name wins a brand new DVD Boulevard Nights movie.

Have fun and search..........


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

MCBA members are welcomed to this contest.....................


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

79 CADILLAC CANDY RED?


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Chuco's Brother was Raymond Avila ( Played by Richard Yniquez )


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Its a 79 Caddy promo by johan , and its silver based , Black patterns covered in red candy !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Chuco is from the movie Mi Fimila ! Right ?


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 24 2006, 11:15 PM~6818384
> *As promised, tonight I will do a few...............
> 
> First to post the color, year and model of the first car I did patterns on wins a brand new '76 Caprice.
> ...



Raymond Avila was Chuco's brother
(Played By Richard Yniquez)


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

:0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

1979 Cadillac Coupe De Ville, Candy red over Silver with black patterens :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Dec 24 2006, 09:21 PM~6818425
> *Chuco's Brother was Raymond Avila ( Played by Richard Yniquez )
> *


WINNER, WINNER, WINNER
PM ME YOUR ADDY FOR YOU BOULEVARD NIGHTS DVD............


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Merry Christmas Roberto


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Dec 24 2006, 09:21 PM~6818427-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO SORRY TRY AGAIN


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 24 2006, 09:26 PM~6818458
> *1979 Cadillac Coupe De Ville, Candy red over Silver with black patterens  :biggrin:
> *


NO SORRY TRY AGAIN


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

63 impala candy red


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 24 2006, 11:02 PM~6818987
> * Merry Christmas Roberto
> *


THANK YOU, SORRY EVERYONE FOR LATE RESPOND, JUST FINISHED SETTING UP FOR NORMA's FAMILY CHRISTMAS DINNER HOSTED AT OUR HOUSE CHRISTMAS DAY


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 25 2006, 02:04 AM~6818997
> *63 impala candy red
> *



He said patterns ! The 63 is airbrushed on the trunk ! no Patterns


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 24 2006, 11:04 PM~6818997
> *63 impala candy red
> *


NO SORRY VERY FAR FROM CLOSE. THE '63 WAS THE FIRST FLAKE JOB I DID. REMEMBER THAT FOR FUTURE CONTEST :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 25 2006, 01:05 AM~6819005
> *He  said  patterns !  The  63  is  airbrushed  on the  trunk !  no  Patterns
> *


:uh:  :banghead:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

BIG POPPA, TAKE A SHOT YOU SHOULD KNOW THIS ONE....


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Dec 23 2006, 11:36 PM~6812978
> *taco
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 24 2006, 10:15 PM~6818384
> *As promised, tonight I will do a few...............
> 
> First to post the color, year and model of the first car I did patterns on wins a brand new '76 Caprice.
> ...


red 1978 cadillac by Johan?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Is it truck for the 99 chevy daullie flip flop from the 1 week build off !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 24 2006, 11:08 PM~6819027
> *red 1978 cadillac by Johan?
> *


BIG POPPA, SURPRISE YOU DID NOPT GET THIS RIGHT


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2006, 11:09 PM~6819030
> *Is  it truck  for  the  99  chevy  daullie  flip  flop  from the  1  week build  off !
> *


NO, I DID NOT STATE LAST ONE...... :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 25 2006, 12:09 AM~6819031
> *BIG POPPA, SURPRISE YOU DID NOPT GET THIS RIGHT
> *


I'm trying to remember your old auctions....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I know but i remeber back a few months ago you said the 79 caddy was the frist you did Patterns on ! So if thats not it I am at a lost ! 

I havent seen you post up any builts except th e drop top 64 which is all old school and the project 78 caddy and now the truck !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 24 2006, 11:10 PM~6819037
> *I'm trying to remember your old auctions....
> *


I STILL HAVE THIS CAR AND WOULD NOT SELL IT FOR IT BEING THE FIRST ONE I SET PATTERNS ON....


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

its the 79 cadi promo?????


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

HINT: SEARCH, SEARCH, SEARCH.....................


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 25 2006, 02:12 AM~6819052
> *I STILL HAVE THIS CAR AND WOULD NOT SELL IT  FOR IT BEING THE FIRST ONE I SET PATTERNS ON....
> *


Is it a silver and black caddy 77


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 24 2006, 11:13 PM~6819055
> *its the 79 cadi promo?????
> 
> 
> *


OKAY YOUR HAVE RIGHT.......................


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

color: red 
year: 79 
model: promo amt cadi?????


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

ANYONE KNOW THE COLOR? SOMEONE FIGURED THE YEAR AND MODEL.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

79 de ville :dunno:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 24 2006, 11:16 PM~6819074
> *color: red
> year: 79
> model: promo amt cadi?????
> *



NO SORRY..............


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 25 2006, 12:16 AM~6819080
> *ANYONE KNOW THE COLOR? SOMEONE FIGURED THE YEAR AND MODEL.
> *



green


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 24 2006, 11:18 PM~6819089
> *green
> *


NO, I THOUGHT THIS WAS GOING TO BE EASY


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Its duplicolor anidouix red ! Or how ever you spell it ! 

Its from the can !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

YOU GUYS GIVE UP?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 25 2006, 12:18 AM~6819096
> *NO, I THOUGHT THIS WAS GOING TO BE EASY
> *


I need a time machine, this was so long ago...


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

candy tangerine???


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2006, 11:19 PM~6819100
> *Its  duplicolor  anidouix  red  !  Or  how  ever  you  spell  it !
> 
> Its  from the  can !
> *


NO SORRY MINI, IT WAS ALL AIRBRUSH BACK THAN FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 24 2006, 11:19 PM~6819111
> *candy tangerine???
> *



VERY, VERY CLOSE. NOT COMPLETE ANSWER


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 25 2006, 02:18 AM~6819096
> *NO, I THOUGHT THIS WAS GOING TO BE EASY
> *



EASY ! Hell I think the hard you work for it the more it means to you !


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

over a blue base???


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

House of Kolor Tangalo over a gold and black base 

79 caddy johan promo !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 24 2006, 11:21 PM~6819131
> *over a blue base???
> *



VERY VERY FAR FROM LAST ANSWER


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2006, 11:22 PM~6819135
> *House  of  Kolor  Tangalo  over  a  gold  and  black  base
> 
> 79  caddy  johan  promo !
> *


NO WENT TO FAR OFF


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

CandyBrandy Wine or candy apple red :dunno:



1979 coupe deville johan promo


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 25 2006, 12:22 AM~6819141
> *VERY VERY FAR FROM LAST ANSWER
> *


kandy orange???


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 25 2006, 02:23 AM~6819144
> *NO WENT TO FAR OFF
> *



House of color candy tangeriane of a silver and black base 

Johan promo 79 caddy


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

candy tangerine over a purple base :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Twinn was the frist to say the 79 caddy ! But as for the color ?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

thinking, thinking, weren't you more into fades than patterns back then?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

well we got the car and year narrowed down but to heck if i can find a single post of what the actual color is :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 25 2006, 12:18 AM~6818407
> *79 CADILLAC CANDY RED?
> *



Twinn frist comment !


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 25 2006, 12:28 AM~6819195
> *well we got the car and year narrowed down but to heck if i can find a single post of what the actual color is  :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2006, 11:24 PM~6819163
> *House  of  color  candy  tangeriane  of  a  silver  and  black  base
> 
> Johan  promo  79  caddy
> *



:0 A COMPLETE ANSWER...........

SOME OF YOU HAD THE RIGHT COLOR BUT DID NOT POST THE YEAR OR SOME OF YOU POSTED THE RIGHT TEAR BUT NOT THE COLOR

THE CAR IS ALSO ON MY FRONT PAGE OF MY WEBSITE AND IT LOOKS ORANGE TO ME....... :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:tears: well it was fun thanks for doing this again beto uffin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 24 2006, 11:28 PM~6819193
> *thinking, thinking, weren't you more into fades than patterns back then?
> *


I WAS INTO FADES BIG TIME BACK THAN AND MOVED ON TO PATTERNS. I'M BACK INTO PAINTING AND I WANT TO TRY NEW THINGS... :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

wow talk about narrowing it down to the last bit of evedince hey David how many coats does he got on that badgirl???? :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WHAT WHAT ! YOU KNOW I GOT THIS ! LOL! 

I tell you what The frist person that Can guess and show a pic of the 1 car Beto Has that i built That he has not post up for sale here or on the site can have this kit as a Gift from M.C.B.A.!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 24 2006, 11:31 PM~6819224
> *wow talk about narrowing it down to the last bit of evedince  hey David how many coats does he got on that badgirl???? :biggrin:
> *


OKAY, ONE MORE FOR A SET OF #1119 PEGASUS WHEELS

WHAT CLEAR DID I USE TO CLEAR THIS CAR................


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

64 impala :dunno:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 25 2006, 02:32 AM~6819243
> *OKAY, ONE MORE FOR A SET OF #1119 PEGASUS WHEELS
> 
> WHAT CLEAR DID I USE TO CLEAR THIS CAR................
> *


lol! i KNOW THIS TOO ! lol!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 25 2006, 12:32 AM~6819243
> *OKAY, ONE MORE FOR A SET OF #1119 PEGASUS WHEELS
> 
> WHAT CLEAR DID I USE TO CLEAR THIS CAR................
> *


PPG :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 24 2006, 11:33 PM~6819256
> *PPG :cheesy:
> *


GOOD GUESS, PPG WHAT?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 25 2006, 02:33 AM~6819248
> *
> *


nONPE hE HAS POSTED THAT UP HERE ! hE CHANGED THE WHEELS !


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 25 2006, 12:34 AM~6819261
> *GOOD GUESS, PPG WHAT?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2006, 11:33 PM~6819254
> *lol!  i  KNOW  THIS  TOO !  lol!
> *


SH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU CAN ONLY WIN ONCE A NIGHT


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 25 2006, 02:35 AM~6819266
> *:dunno:
> *


I think he is lookin for a # LOL!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 24 2006, 11:35 PM~6819266
> *:dunno:
> *


HOW DID YOU KNOW PPG?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 25 2006, 02:35 AM~6819269
> *SH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU CAN ONLY WIN ONCE A NIGHT
> *



I know ! Did you see that I added to this contest ! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

hi my name is twinn im new here so i dont know none of the answers..ill go away now :happysad: :happysad: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 25 2006, 12:35 AM~6819270
> *I think  he  is  lookin  for  a  #  LOL!
> *


117


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I POSTED A picture of it the other night....................HINT,HINT


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

????


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

the monte LS












:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 25 2006, 02:36 AM~6819273
> *hi my name is twinn im new here so i dont know none of the answers..ill go away now :happysad:  :happysad:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: cry baby :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THANKS, MINI


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 25 2006, 02:37 AM~6819283
> *the monte LS
> 
> 
> ...


Out of his price range ! Thats Still in the MINDREAMS INC. show case !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2006, 11:38 PM~6819297
> *Out  of  his  price  range !  Thats  Still in the  MINDREAMS INC. show case !
> *



:0 Out of his price range :0 <<<<< :biggrin: NO, I JUST THIOUGHT IT WAS OVER PRICED :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 24 2006, 11:32 PM~6819243
> *OKAY, ONE MORE FOR A SET OF #1119 PEGASUS WHEELS
> 
> WHAT CLEAR DID I USE TO CLEAR THIS CAR................
> *



:dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 25 2006, 02:37 AM~6819282
> * ????
> *


Nope ! Its been sold already !


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

was it this 62 impala?????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

This car he owns but he has never posted it up after the trade we have made !


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

ohh fuck felix got me


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 25 2006, 02:41 AM~6819319
> *was it this 62 impala?????
> 
> 
> *


Nope its a built kit ! 


MAN BETO I LOVE THIS TOPIC !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 24 2006, 11:40 PM~6819306
> *:dunno:
> 
> *


THANK YOU EVERYONE, THIS WAS FUN MIGHT DO IT SOON........


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

PPG DCU 2042


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2006, 11:41 PM~6819321
> *This  car  he  owns  but  he  has  never  posted  it up  after  the  trade  we  have  made !
> *



:dunno:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 25 2006, 12:41 AM~6819324
> *ohh fuck felix got me
> *


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 25 2006, 01:37 AM~6819285
> *:tears: cry  baby  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

DAMN, MINI I DON'T EVENKNOW!!!!!!!! CAN I PLAY?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

70 impala??????????


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

NVM


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

63 impala??????


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I THINK SOMEONE MAY BE A WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MINI...........


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 25 2006, 02:43 AM~6819341
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...



DANG IT FELIX ! 


Another winner !

I think You are now unable to play for 30 days ! LOL! 

Please Pm Beto About the 76 caprice ! 

Good job !


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

congrats felix :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2006, 11:46 PM~6819374
> *DANG  IT FELIX !
> Another  winner !
> 
> ...



:biggrin: your photobucket was a great resource :biggrin: and i belive beto should have my addy now :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 25 2006, 02:40 AM~6819305
> *:0 Out  of  his  price  range :0  <<<<< :biggrin: NO, I JUST THIOUGHT IT WAS OVER PRICED :biggrin:
> *



LOL! Some thing are pricey my brother and others you have to give away ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 25 2006, 02:48 AM~6819384
> *:biggrin: your photobucket was a great resource :biggrin: and i belive beto should have my addy now :cheesy:
> *


I just might have a few photo in there dont I ! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2006, 11:48 PM~6819387
> *LOL!  Some thing  are  pricey  my  brother  and  others  you  have  to  give  away !  LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


TRUE, TRUE.......... :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 25 2006, 12:36 AM~6819271
> *HOW DID YOU KNOW PPG?
> *


cus i member u had posted a pic when u bought some a few days ago but i couldnt member tha number


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You guys want too try an find this out ! 

I will offer another set of wheels from Beto if anyone can guess Which Built kit Beto has wanted that i told him was the only kit i will never sale ! 

I have posted pics of this a few times !


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 25 2006, 12:53 AM~6819422
> *You  guys  want  too  try  an  find  this  out !
> 
> I  will offer  another  set  of  wheels  from  Beto  if  anyone  can  guess  Which  Built  kit  Beto has wanted that  i  told  him  was the  only  kit  i  will never  sale !
> ...


61 impala 4 door????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 25 2006, 02:55 AM~6819434
> *61 impala 4 door????
> *


Nope ! He has never even asked about that 1 !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2006, 11:53 PM~6819422
> *You  guys  want  too  try  an  find  this  out !
> 
> I  will offer  another  set  of  wheels  from  Beto  if  anyone  can  guess  Which  Built  kit  Beto has wanted that  i  told  him  was the  only  kit  i  will never  sale !
> ...




i think i know this one but ima be quiet LOL!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

?????????????


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 24 2006, 11:58 PM~6819471
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NO


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

??????????????????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 25 2006, 02:58 AM~6819480
> *NO
> *


LOL! :biggrin: 

I think no one will get this ! 


You know dont you !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 25 2006, 03:00 AM~6819505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nope Thats The M.C.B.A. Prez, MR.BIGGS car not mine ! Sorry


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 25 2006, 12:00 AM~6819505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, I WANT THAT CAR TOO............


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 25 2006, 03:04 AM~6819567
> *DAMN, I WANT THAT CAR TOO............
> *



Thats a Brothers Love right there !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

beto wants that one car, u know what im talkin about beto


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 25 2006, 12:06 AM~6819581
> *beto wants that one car, u know what im talkin about beto
> *


I KNOW, I KNOW


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 25 2006, 03:07 AM~6819595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nope ! He has never asked about that!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 25 2006, 03:02 AM~6819527
> *Nope  Thats  The  M.C.B.A.  Prez,  MR.BIGGS  car  not  mine ! Sorry
> *



My bad, I was thinking that was your build. LOL


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRCHEVDLX_@Dec 25 2006, 03:07 AM~6819596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Never asked about that either !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 25 2006, 03:08 AM~6819604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOPE ! That a 2007 M.C.B.A. builder !


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 25 2006, 03:09 AM~6819612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats it ! GOOD JOB ! 

You won a set 1109 2pc all chrome ! 

Beto Screw shippin this kid anything ! I still got 8 sets ! I send him a set ! 



Please Keep you funds in house ! And support your LIL dealers ! 

All my wheel are from Betoscustoms ! And My Photoetch and resin subs are from 1ofkind! These guys offer great prices and beto is fast in shipping and has gone out of the way to get me kits that i could not find !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Sweet!! I knew it was that one or the '50 pickup lol


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 25 2006, 12:09 AM~6819612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MIMI I THINK WE HAVE A WINNER............


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

A BIG THANK YOU TO BETO & MINI FOR DOING THIS. 

BOTH ARE GREAT GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

FIRST ONE TO POST MY REAL JOB TITLE WILL WIN THE PRIZE.

THANK YOU TWINN FOR THE PRIZE.

I HAVE MENTIONED IN A FEW POST WHAT I DO FOR A LIVING..........


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 








THE CHROME ONES :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 25 2006, 12:22 AM~6819732
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, I COULD USE A SET OF THOSE....CAN I ANSWER THE QUESTION?????


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

u guys better jump on this!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

well shit whish i knew cuz i want them, n e hints? ur a dad


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Food director Of the Mariot hotels n. cali


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hospitility industry, Customer Service


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

REAL ESTATE????


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 25 2006, 12:23 AM~6819744
> *Food  director  Of  the  Mariot  hotels  n.  cali
> *


WRONG, MINI YOU WON ALREADY TONIGHT.....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Mcdonalds Cook :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 25 2006, 03:25 AM~6819754
> *Hospitility industry, Customer Service
> *


He dont show people to the rooms , or check them ! What he does is runs the department he is in ! 


cause he is BOSSSY ! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 25 2006, 12:25 AM~6819759
> *REAL ESTATE????
> *


NOT THE WAY IT IS NOW....MY HOUSE HAS BEEN ON THE MARKET FOR 5 MONTHS.........


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 25 2006, 12:26 AM~6819764
> *Mcdonalds Cook :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

MAN GOOD LUCK I DONT EVEN KNOW THE ANSWER TO THIS QUESTION


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 25 2006, 12:27 AM~6819781
> *MAN GOOD LUCK I DONT EVEN KNOW THE ANSWER TO THIS QUESTION
> *


 :cheesy: THANKS AGAIN TWINN FOR OFFERING THE PRIZE.... :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I got the # I call and ask them ! LOL!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

LOL


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 25 2006, 02:29 AM~6819794
> *:cheesy: THANKS AGAIN TWINN FOR OFFERING THE PRIZE.... :cheesy:
> *


NO PROBLEM HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 25 2006, 03:31 AM~6819804
> *LOL
> *


You should have had the contest about how tall Beto is ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 25 2006, 12:30 AM~6819801
> *I  got  the  #    I  call  and  ask  them  !  LOL!
> *


TELL ME WHO YOU TALKED TO, SHE LIED............. :cheesy: :cheesy: YOUR FIRED!!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

" I'M AN ASSISTANT DIRECTOR OF FOOD & BEVERAGE FOR A MARRIOTT HOTEL AND CONVENTION CENTER. "


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

walmart


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 25 2006, 12:32 AM~6819815
> *You  should  have  had  the  contest  about  how  tall  Beto is ! LOL!  :biggrin:
> *



HINT, (3" TALLER THAN MINI) :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 25 2006, 03:34 AM~6819828
> *HINT, (3" TALLER THAN MINI) :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 25 2006, 01:34 AM~6819828
> *HINT, (3" TALLER THAN MINI) :biggrin:
> *


well MINI says it all, lol


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 25 2006, 03:34 AM~6819828
> *HINT, (3" TALLER THAN MINI) :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 25 2006, 12:33 AM~6819820
> *" I'M AN ASSISTANT DIRECTOR OF FOOD & BEVERAGE FOR A MARRIOTT HOTEL AND CONVENTION CENTER. "
> *


MAN YOU DID SOME SEARCHING.........GREAT JOB............YOUR HIRED..........PLEASE PM YOUR ADDY TO TWINN AND HE WILL TAKE CARE OF YOUR PRIZE......

THANKS TWINN....beto


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

GOOD NIGHT ALL AND HAVE A MERRY, MERRY CHRISTMAS WITH YOUR LOVE ONES. SEE YOU ALL SOON......DO I HEAR CONTEST SOON...............YES.....GOOD NIGHT, beto


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 25 2006, 03:36 AM~6819852
> *MAN YOU DID SOME SEARCHING.........GREAT JOB............YOUR HIRED..........PLEASE PM YOUR ADDY TO TWINN AND HE WILL TAKE CARE OF YOUR PRIZE......
> 
> THANKS TWINN....beto
> *


 I went and looked through your old posts and found it. lol


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

GOOD NIGHT AND MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i wanna win one, whats next :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 25 2006, 12:38 AM~6819869
> *I went and looked through your old posts and found it. lol
> *



it was on the 12th page i kept quiet though :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 25 2006, 12:38 AM~6819868
> *
> *



IT'S NOT OVER YET, THERES MORE TO COME SOON.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 25 2006, 01:39 AM~6819881
> *IT'S NOT OVER YET, THERES MORE TO COME SOON.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

bigg c prolly has dialup too and i still couldnt find it before him :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 25 2006, 01:40 AM~6819892
> *bigg c prolly has dialup too and i still couldnt find it before him :roflmao:
> *


LOL I WAS LOOKIN THREW HALF THA PAGES IN "RANDUMB SHIT" :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 25 2006, 03:40 AM~6819892
> *bigg c prolly has dialup too and i still couldnt find it before him :roflmao:
> *


LOL No, no dial up over here.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 25 2006, 01:42 AM~6819910
> *LOL No, no dial up over here.
> *


well now i dont feel like i got beat to bad, if it was dialup its like losin to a crippled kid in a relay race :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Iam out Merry Christmas !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 25 2006, 01:44 AM~6819924
> *Iam  out  Merry Christmas !
> *


merry christmas to you, and peace


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 25 2006, 01:44 AM~6819924
> *Iam  out  Merry Christmas !
> *


x2 im fuckin tiered


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 25 2006, 03:44 AM~6819924
> *Iam  out  Merry Christmas !
> *


Same here & MERRY CHRISTMAS to all, and to all a good night!! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

damn, im gonna be lonely now, guess ill hit the sack in a lil bit


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

anything today?


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Anything???

What you mean bro?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

start reading from page 1


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

lol nothing that i've seen...i missed the past 2 and it sucks!

Its a great thing you guys are doing for the holidays!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

who was the winners :dunno:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

nvm i looked in limewire didnt work


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 25 2006, 10:12 PM~6825228
> *e20
> i can give u wat u want
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 25 2006, 09:12 PM~6825228
> *e20
> i can give u wat u want
> *


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 26 2006, 01:12 AM~6825228
> *nvm i looked in limewire didnt work
> *


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

First to post what my son gave me for Christmas wins.

Good luck...and no he did not give me a TACO...........


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

LOVE? I know he did...... 


I WIN!! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 25 2006, 11:20 PM~6825831
> *LOVE?  I know he did......
> I WIN!!  :biggrin:
> *


Good Answer, but I get that everyday from my boyz... :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

a Model?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

a shaver????


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

some models cash a card


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

something for ur car


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 26 2006, 12:18 AM~6825824
> *First to post what my son gave me for Christmas wins.
> 
> Good luck...and no he did not give me a TACO...........
> *


which son u talking about?? :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever+Dec 26 2006, 12:25 AM~6825842-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 26 2006, 12:29 AM~6825857
> *a shaver????
> *


a watch???????


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

xmas card with candy hahaha


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Gift Certificates?


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

42" plasma??


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Thad be one rich kid haha


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 26 2006, 11:16 AM~6827769
> *Thad be one rich kid haha
> *




with Moms help of course..






But ok a DVD or a DVD player for your ride?


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

some rims for the 350


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

NO TO ALL OF THE ABOVE.......NO ONE CAME CLOSE. 

OH BTW IT'S MY SON DANIEL 20 YEAR OLD THAT GAVE ME THIS GIFT.

GOOD LUCK......


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

porn :dunno:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 26 2006, 01:21 PM~6828816
> *NO TO ALL OF THE ABOVE.......NO ONE CAME CLOSE.
> 
> OH BTW IT'S MY SON DANIEL 20 YEAR OLD THAT GAVE ME THIS GIFT.
> ...



New computer (for your business / web site)


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Dec 26 2006, 12:40 PM~6828960
> *New computer (for your business / web site)
> *


NO, BUT THE WIFE GOT A LAPTOP THAT I'M HAVING FUN WITH.......... :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

a lowrider??


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

airbrush?????????????


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

NO TO THE ABOVE...

HINT: IT'S SILVER IN KOLOR AND SMALL


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 26 2006, 03:24 PM~6829346
> *NO TO THE ABOVE...
> 
> HINT: IT'S SILVER IN KOLOR AND SMALL
> *


NECKLACE


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

ipod?????


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 26 2006, 01:25 PM~6829358
> *NECKLACE
> *



NO, TRY AGAIN


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 26 2006, 01:30 PM~6829410
> *ipod
> *



WINNER, WINNER, WINNER

PM ME YOUR ADDY

CONGRATS


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 26 2006, 02:32 PM~6829425
> *WINNER, WINNER, WINNER
> 
> PM ME YOUR ADDY
> ...


 :cheesy: woooooooooooohooooooooo thanks bro


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

that was my next guess


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:tears:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

A new cellular phone


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

wow----my MAC just freaked---missed the whole last page scratch my guess lmao


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

an ipod


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

wow----my DELL just freaked---missed the whole last page scratch my guess lmao


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

hahaha-----get off my shit didi!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 26 2006, 05:44 PM~6830431
> *hahaha-----get off my shit didi!!!
> *


:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

First to post the year and make and color of the first stock original car that I did winsaCaprice.

If you post picture, I will throw in a set of wheels.

good luck......


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

40 ford????


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 26 2006, 04:14 PM~6830676
> *40 ford????
> *



NO TRY AGAIN


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

64 impala


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

black 50's belair :dunno:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

COMPLETE ASNWER ONLY PLEASE, TRY AGAIN


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

62 impala???


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

57 belair????


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 26 2006, 06:24 PM~6830744
> *black 50's belair :dunno:
> *


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

ONLY GETTING MAKE AND NOT KOLOR.......TRY AGAIN


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 26 2006, 06:27 PM~6830775
> *ONLY GETTING MAKE AND NOT KOLOR.......TRY AGAIN
> *


red
blue
yellow
green
orange


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 26 2006, 04:28 PM~6830779
> *red
> blue
> yellow
> ...



NO IT'S STOCK KOLOR NOT MULTI-KOLOR :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 26 2006, 06:29 PM~6830787
> *NO IT'S STOCK KOLOR NOT MULTI-KOLOR :biggrin:
> *


red


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

51 belair white?????


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

57 belair red


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

white 1963 impala?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 26 2006, 06:12 PM~6830656
> *First to post the <span style=\'color:green\'>year and make and color of the first stock original car that I did winsaCaprice.
> 
> If you post picture, I will throw in a set of wheels.
> ...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

50 belair red


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

51 belair red


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

52 belair red :cheesy: ill get it sometime


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

53 belair red


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

54 belair red :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i think he said fuck it, ill wait a lil they aint even close :roflmao:


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

40's ford sedan


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i cant find shit in search, so i couldnt tell ya


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

IT'S IN HERE SOMEWHERE, I POSTED IT A FEW TIMES........


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Beto Can I play !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 26 2006, 07:02 PM~6831008
> *IT'S IN HERE SOMEWHERE, I POSTED IT A FEW TIMES........
> *


exactly, lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 26 2006, 08:04 PM~6831027
> *Beto  Can  I  play !
> *


OH OH ! PICK ME ! PICK ME ! I Think I know it ! PICK ME PICK ME !


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

70's promo caddilac coupe?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 26 2006, 07:15 PM~6831094
> *OH  OH !  PICK  ME  !  PICK  ME !  I  Think  I  know  it !  PICK  ME  PICK  ME !
> *


why am i thinking of a donkey.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

silver 62 impy rag


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 26 2006, 08:17 PM~6831107
> *why am i thinking of a donkey.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

SILVERISH BLUE GLASSHOUSE


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 26 2006, 07:19 PM~6831128
> *:biggrin:
> *


i was going to say jackass.but i didnt want to hurt your feelings.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

IS THIS IT ! 
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 26 2006, 08:22 PM~6831161
> *i was going to say jackass.but i didnt want to hurt your feelings.
> *



If I am donkey then your  Pinocchio ! 


Cause you think your a REAL BOY !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 26 2006, 07:24 PM~6831180
> *If  I  am  donkey  then  your   Pinocchio !
> Cause  you  think  your a  REAL BOY !
> *


 :0


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

1964 chevy impala green/blueish color


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I think he said all stock ! I have 2 in mind ! But 1 i dont think he built ! 



I want to know if i can play before i post up my answer ! LOL!


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

hint please


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caprice On Hubz_@Dec 26 2006, 08:33 PM~6831254
> *hint please
> *


its a model !


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

> its a model !
> [/quote


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

is this it :dunno: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=246624


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

or this one http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=259056


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

i belive both of those are set up ! wires hydros ! he asked for all stock !


if a can play i think i got it ! LOL!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I am searching!! i havnt had a chance to play yet!! hold on!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1979 Dark Green Caddillac Coupe


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Is it this 64 chevy impala? That is red?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

^you consider it all stock!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

if the answer i have dosn't pop up in 15 min i will post up my answer !


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

If not that one, i'd say this or the caddy but i dont think either of those 2 are stock.
Is this a 64?


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

thats a 63 i believe


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

"Stock paint, no mod's to body, just added accesories, interior will also be stock with no mod's. No Hydro's. I think that still stock."


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

39' or 40' ford sedan black


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

10 min left !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 26 2006, 10:20 PM~6832010
> *39' or 40' ford sedan black
> *


i dont think he built those ! He has them up 4 sale !


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1963 Chevy Impala Rusted out torn seats with spider webs----silverish/champaignish color


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 26 2006, 10:22 PM~6832027
> *1963 Chevy Impala Rusted out torn seats with spider webs----silverish/champaignish color
> *



Dont think thats it either ! :angry:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 26 2006, 07:12 PM~6830656
> *First to post the year and make and color of the first stock original car that I did winsaCaprice.
> 
> If you post picture, I will throw in a set of wheels.
> ...



Look at what he is asking ! 

That car is all rusted up !


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Could it be this 64 blue impala?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1964 impala bright GM red


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

'79 Green Caddy
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1141111658.jpg


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I already guesss the 79 caddy, it was a promo so I doubt I was right the first guess


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Blue 1976 caprice


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow my internet just messed up...I guess none of my answers are correct?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

ive posted up about 4 guesses lol we shall see because i dont know what else it could be, no matter what tho-----ur the man for this beto


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I agree, its a great thing to do..i'm just glad i finally have a chance to play! lol


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Maybe?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I would say this but he hasnt finished it yet?


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 26 2006, 07:52 PM~6832262
> *I would say this but he hasnt finished it yet?
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 26 2006, 10:50 PM~6832252
> *
> 
> 
> ...












This would be the 1 ! Lets see what beto says !


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Now i was reading that post and he didnt say he built it...It is his favorite he said.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 26 2006, 11:08 PM~6832410
> *Now i was reading that post and he didnt say he built it...It is his favorite he said.
> *


ture but its the closest thing to all OG that i have seen from him !


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah, hopefully he will chime in here soon...i need to get to sleep, work comes early !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 26 2006, 11:10 PM~6832435
> *Yeah, hopefully he will chime in here soon...i need to get to sleep, work comes early !
> *


Bro if your correct he get with you ! Dont trip on that ! Betos good people ! Get some sleep and check this out in the morning !


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

i know lol i'm just excited! i dont remember the last time i've played in a contest!


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

'79 Green Caddy


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

64 impala rust bucket brown???????????


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 26 2006, 07:24 PM~6832053
> *Could it be this 64 blue impala?
> 
> 
> ...


YOU WON CAPRICE AND WHEELS

MY PM IS FULL GIVE ME A DAY TO CLEAR AND GET EVERYONES ADDY OR SEND ME YOUR ADDY TO [email protected]


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I WON IT!!!!! Thats awesome! Thank you beto for putting on this contest!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 26 2006, 11:42 PM~6832675
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 it was fun playing bro


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

MCBA members are allowed to play. I trust that non members trust me when doing a contest.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I trust you with anything bro, great guy to work with


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

alright somethin easier, like addition this time :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

FOR A SET OF WHEELS

FIRST TO POST MAKE AND KOLOR OF FIRST FLAKE JOB THAT I DID WILL WIN A SET OF WHEELS.

REMEMBER I TRY TO KEEP ALL MY FIRST STYLE OF PAINT JOBS


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1964 Impala red


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

63 IMPALA CANDY PINK???????


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1979 cadillac coupe de ville


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1963 Chevy impala red


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

NO TRY AGAIN, POST PICTURE FOR EXTRAS SET OF WHEELS........


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

close?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn search feature locking me out!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

???????


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

[attachmentid=481870]










1979 Caddi Coupe Deville dark red with lighter color orange/reddish patterns


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I cant get the pics up but heres the link.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=244690


you told me personally that you wouldnt sell it because it was the first one that you painted!!!! i cant get hte pics to post


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

63 impala red flake job


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

RAINBOW MICRO FLAKE OVER PURPLE


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I should know this because i posted this picture for the last contest lol!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I cant get pics up of my guess----even tried ur site, its the one on your label when you send all of my packages! the 79 coupe deville dark red with the lighter red/orangish squared style patterns


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

click add reply and click img, should help you post pictures that way


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 26 2006, 09:33 PM~6833066
> *RAINBOW MICRO FLAKE OVER PURPLE
> 
> 
> ...


DEAD ON THE KOLOR...........PICTURE IS A BONUS


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

damn, i thought you said on that post asking how to pose it, that hte caddi was your first, congrats BURB!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 26 2006, 10:42 PM~6833130
> *I cant get pics up of my guess----even tried ur site, its the one on your label when you send all of my packages!  the 79 coupe deville dark red with the lighter red/orangish squared style patterns
> *


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 26 2006, 09:32 PM~6833053
> *I cant get the pics up but heres the link.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=244690
> ...


THIS CADDY WAS THE FIRST PATTERN JOB I DID... :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 27 2006, 12:45 AM~6833161
> *damn, i thought you said on that post asking how to pose it, that hte caddi was your first, congrats BURB!!!!!
> *


HE SAID THA CADDY WAS THA FIRST ONE HE DID PATTERNS ON NOT FLAKES


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 26 2006, 09:46 PM~6833164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR HAS NO FLAKE JUST SILVER BASE


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 26 2006, 10:51 PM~6833214
> *THIS CAR HAS NO FLAKE JUST SILVER BASE
> *



shit I was just helping home boy out, he said he couldn't get a pic. I had no clue what the answer was. I kinda thought the 63.


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

primoo


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I can't believe this! This really made my christmas season. There's been hard times lately but this brings me up ! I appreciate it!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

CONGRATS 87burb!!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Dec 26 2006, 09:55 PM~6833250
> *
> primoo
> *


KOOL, PRIMO, THAT WAS LIKE THE 3rd ONE I PAINTED, POST THE CADDY, THAT WAS THE 2nD ONE THAT I FLAKED.....THANKS, I MISS THAT CAR....


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

cool 87burb, u deserve it bro, congrats!!!!!!!!! 

gotcha beto, didnt realize, i overlooked that, but it was worth a try!!!!

thanks lowandbeyond haha


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 26 2006, 11:02 PM~6833316
> *cool 87burb, u deserve it bro, congrats!!!!!!!!!
> 
> gotcha beto, didnt realize, i overlooked that, but it was worth a try!!!!
> ...



I figured if you won 2 sets, you could give me one set for the ASSIST! :cheesy:


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

hahaha for sure bro  thats a tiny pic caddionly----is that posted up for a reason in this thread or no?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Dec 26 2006, 10:05 PM~6833364
> *
> 
> *


THERE IT IS THE 2nd FLAKE JOB I DID. I LOVE THAT CAR. PRIMO POST PICTURE OF THE CAR UP CLOSE, THANKS beto


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

oh sweet---wish i had some of those magazines, never bought any


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

[img=http://img114.imageshack.us/img114/3792/miscarritos029hh0.th.jpg]


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Dec 27 2006, 01:22 AM~6833560
> *[img=http://img114.imageshack.us/img114/3792/miscarritos029hh0.th.jpg]
> 
> *


 :0 THATS FUCKIN NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 










that deserves its own pic posted up not just a link.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks guys, as i told mitch i'm still in shock i won all that stuff lol. The only thing i ever win is a few games of yahoo pool lol! 

That caddy came out perfect are those still the rainbow flakes?


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 26 2006, 10:26 PM~6833592
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro.....  im still playing on how to post a pic


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 26 2006, 10:26 PM~6833592
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU CADDIONLY AND LOWandBEYOND FOR POSTING PICTURE OF CADDY, SOMEDAY CADDIONLY WILL SELL IT BACK, :cheesy: UH PRIMO!!!! :cheesy:

YES THAT IS STILL THE RAINBOW FLAKE THAT I POSTED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 26 2006, 10:26 PM~6833592
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


JUST NOTICED THE '62 IMPALA IN THE BACK, KOOL


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

wow beto never seen that one bro------that caddi is sick, wish you guys had more pics of it!!! 

what are the colors and what not that you used on that? HOK too i take it?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 26 2006, 10:44 PM~6833733
> *wow beto never seen that one bro------that caddi is sick, wish you guys had more pics of it!!!
> 
> what are the colors and what not that you used on that?  HOK too i take it?
> *


SOUNDS LIKE ANOTHER CONTEST QUESTION.....LET WAIT AND SEE.... :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

BIGPOPPA, HERE'S ONE OF MY FADES :biggrin: YOU MEMBER? MEMBER?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

kandy pagen gold on top, kandy green on bottom?


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

some of m cars was in that mag ,,included 62 impala and 79 caddy


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 26 2006, 10:51 PM~6833791
> *kandy pagen gold on top, kandy green on bottom?
> *


MITCH, SAVE YOUR ANSWER, KINDA CLOSE, BUT TRY AGAIN LATER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

that blue vert looks sick


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

CANDY GREEN BOTTEM,CANDY LIME TOP,RAINBOW MICRO FLAKE?????


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

haha, i dont think he posted that up as a contest yet, said maybe later


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 27 2006, 01:57 AM~6833833
> *haha, i dont think he posted that up as a contest yet, said maybe later
> *


OHH MY BAD.....LOL


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

i did the same thing!!! that caddi is sick


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

primo


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

that blue is georgous----what color is that?


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 26 2006, 11:41 PM~6832665
> *YOU WON CAPRICE AND WHEELS
> 
> MY PM IS FULL GIVE ME A DAY TO CLEAR AND GET EVERYONES ADDY OR SEND ME YOUR ADDY TO  [email protected]
> *


thats not sotck


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey beto member this one, you member,member???


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caprice On Hubz_@Dec 27 2006, 10:13 AM~6835816
> *thats not sotck
> *


WHAT DO YOU MEAN NOT STOCK. READ THE POST, FIRST STOCK ORIGINAL PAINT THAT I DID, IT WAS STOCK WHEN I DID IT..ONLY ADDED RIMS AND LEFTED THE REAR AFTER THE FACT, SO I SAY IT WAS STOCK WHEN I PAINTED IT.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 27 2006, 10:38 AM~6835983
> *Hey beto member this one, you member,member???
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH, I MEMBER, WISH I DID NOT SELL THAT CAR. I GOT BURNED BY THE GUY I SOLD IT TO. I MEMBER, DO YOU HAVE MORE PICTURES OF THAT CAR?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

This was the only one i found,but have some of your other paint jobs.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

the mufflers look aluminum, if so very nice


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 27 2006, 01:08 PM~6837031
> *the mufflers look aluminum, if so very nice
> *


GOOD CATCH MITCH, THEY ARE ALUMINUM


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 27 2006, 01:08 PM~6837030
> *This was the only one i found,but have some of your other paint jobs.
> *


POST THEM IF YOU CAN, THAT WOULD BE GREAT, WE LOST PICTURES WHEN WE MOVED


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

doin it right now.
did u get my pm???


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

whoa that aqua looking caddy is beautiful-----and the mufflers are nice, i love aluminum parts


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

damn!!! those look bad ass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 27 2006, 01:15 PM~6837074
> *doin it right now.
> did u get my pm???
> *


no, my pm is full I will clear later


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

dang beto----u did it big, didnt even know about all of those bro great work


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 27 2006, 04:17 PM~6837084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn all those caddys in tha back :0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 27 2006, 01:17 PM~6837084
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I REMEMBER ALL OF THOSE CARS. THAT'S WHEN I WAS PAINTING ALOT. YOU BOUGHT MOST OF THEM AND SO DID CADDIONLY. THE OTHERS I SOLD ON EBAY. BIGPOPPA REMEMBER I BIT, THAT'S HOW I MEET HIM YEARS AGO ON EBAY.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

BETO DOING BIG THANGS!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah i think my lady still has that integra some were in her room.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 27 2006, 01:29 PM~6837166
> *:0 damn all those caddys in tha back :0
> *


I WON MOST ON EBAY BY OUTBIDDING BIGPOPPA, BUT ALWAYS HAD A HARD TIME WINNING '78s :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 27 2006, 04:39 PM~6837250
> *I WON MOST ON EBAY BY OUTBIDDING BIGPOPPA, BUT ALWAYS HAD A HARD TIME WINNING '78s  :biggrin:
> *


 lol NICE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

let me know when you clear your folder beto.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0   nice work beto


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

408MODELS, DO YOU HAVEPICS OF THE CANDY RED '67 I SOLD YOU..??


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hay beto did you get the money for mini mc yet ?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 27 2006, 01:51 PM~6837361
> *408MODELS, DO YOU HAVEPICS OF THE CANDY RED '67 I SOLD YOU..??
> *


no i didn't have a digi cam at that time, plus i hardly took pics of my models back then.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Dec 27 2006, 01:53 PM~6837377
> *Hay beto did you get the money for mini mc yet ?
> *


GOT IT TODAY, WILL SHIP OUT BY FRIDAY, IT WILL BE CAREFULLY PACKAGED. PLEASE CHECK WITH MINI ON MISSING PARTS.


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice thanks dogg I hook you up later some how let me know what you need for your Z


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Dec 27 2006, 01:56 PM~6837420
> *Nice thanks dogg I hook you up later some how let me know what you need for your Z
> *


KOOL, THANKS


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 27 2006, 04:03 PM~6837007
> *WHAT DO YOU MEAN NOT STOCK. READ THE POST, FIRST STOCK ORIGINAL PAINT THAT I DID, IT WAS STOCK WHEN I DID IT..ONLY ADDED RIMS AND LEFTED THE REAR AFTER THE FACT, SO I SAY IT WAS STOCK WHEN I PAINTED IT.
> *


it doesnt say anythign about stock paint



> *Here's in easy one.
> 
> First to post the year and make and color of the first stock original car that I did winsaCaprice.
> 
> ...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caprice On Hubz_@Dec 27 2006, 04:53 PM~6838716
> *it doesnt say anythign about stock paint
> *


"color of the first stock original car that I did"

WHAT POINT ARE YOU TRYING TO MAKE? 
THERE IS A WINNER ALREADY. THERE WILL BE OTHER CONTEST'S THAT YOU CAN ENTER. EVERYONE ELSE SEEM TO UNDERSTAND THE QUESTION. THANKS, beto


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 27 2006, 07:59 PM~6838757
> *"color of the first stock original car that I did"
> 
> WHAT POINT ARE YOU TRYING TO MAKE?
> ...





> *First to post the year and make and color of the first stock original car that I did winsaCaprice*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caprice On Hubz_@Dec 27 2006, 05:01 PM~6838771


 :cheesy: AND YOUR POINT AND WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO POINT OUT AND I ALREADY HAVE A WINNER :biggrin:


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms+Dec 27 2006, 08:03 PM~6838786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my point is that you MISLEAD many people your question should of been like this


> *First to post the year and make , of the first stock original color i did on a car that I did winsaCaprice*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 26 2006, 07:24 PM~6832053
> *Could it be this 64 blue impala?
> 
> 
> ...


THE WINNER DID NOT SEEM MISLEAD. NO ONE COMPLAINED AND THATS WHY MAYBE I SHOULDN'T HAVE THESE CONTEST BECAUSE I DON'T WANT TO BE KNOWN AS A MISLEADER.

EVERYONE WAS HAVING FUN AND EVERYONE UNDERSTOOD THE QUESTION. THATS WHY EVERYONE WAS NAMING ALL THE CARS THAT I HAVE.

WELL ANYWAY SORRY IF YOU WERE MISLEAD, BUT I DON'T RECALL YOU PLAYING...THANKS, beto


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Beto dont sweat that bro----your going WAYYYYY outta your way to post these contest, and being a huge help to everyone by doing it------I dont think you mislead, but even if you did, your giving away free stuff (in hopes it will get built by the winners im sure) you owe no explanation----keep on keepin on!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 27 2006, 08:16 PM~6838874
> *Beto dont sweat that bro----your going WAYYYYY outta your way to post these contest, and being a huge help to everyone by doing it------I dont think you mislead, but even if you did, your giving away free stuff (in hopes it will get built by the winners im sure) you owe no explanation----keep on keepin on!
> *


x2 this is a real cool thing your doing


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

i wanst tryting to offend you , i was just letting you know, i think it cool u giving free models and i hope i can win one


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Beto, i was not miss led! i understood the whole thing the whole time! what you did, was admirable and very thoughtfull on your behalf! those who wish to complain are being greedy and should read closely b/f a: playing and b: bitching about nothin! 

those of you that are bitchin about it, are greeding and jelous that you aren't as fast or knowlegable enough to win! :biggrin: 

Thankyou BETO, for being as kindhearted as you are to give out YOUR belongings to us in this holiday season and making it fun for those of us who DO understand! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I understood the question and that's why i posted almost all of his rides up. Eitherway the car was built STOCK as well as painted stock. Read it again buddy and you might understand the question. If you think it was wrong or whatever, dont play! simple as that! 

Beto is a GREAT guy for putting this on for us. He is giving us HIS items...just like linc and the guys already pointed out. I would like to thank beto again, i'm still excited over winning. Thank you beto.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

BETO
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 27 2006, 10:00 PM~6839966
> *BETO
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 27 2006, 11:38 AM~6835983
> *Hey beto member this one, you member,member???
> 
> 
> ...


I remember you working on that one, stretched 67 impala chassis right? 66 caddy? and I'm still back a couple pages, so sorry if you already answered


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

CONTEST FRIDAY NIGHT AROUND 8PM WEST COAST TIME............DON'T KNOW WHAT THE PRIZES WILL BE, BUT I'LL MAKE SURE THAT THERE SWEET...DID I STATE PRIZES? OH, THAT'S MEANS MORE THAN ONE CONTEST....OH YEAH, CAN'T WAIT......SEE YOU ALL FRIDAY NIGHT................


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 28 2006, 05:35 PM~6846453
> *CONTEST FRIDAY NIGHT AROUND 8PM WEST COAST TIME............DON'T KNOW WHAT THE PRIZES WILL BE, BUT I'LL MAKE SURE THAT THERE SWEET...DID I STATE PRIZES? OH, THAT'S MEANS MORE THAN ONE CONTEST....OH YEAH, CAN'T WAIT......SEE YOU ALL FRIDAY NIGHT................
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 28 2006, 04:35 PM~6846453
> *CONTEST FRIDAY NIGHT AROUND 8PM WEST COAST TIME............DON'T KNOW WHAT THE PRIZES WILL BE, BUT I'LL MAKE SURE THAT THERE SWEET...DID I STATE PRIZES? OH, THAT'S MEANS MORE THAN ONE CONTEST....OH YEAH, CAN'T WAIT......SEE YOU ALL FRIDAY NIGHT................
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

OFF LIMIT'S TO M.C.B.A. MEMBERS. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

i dont win any ways 
so ill have 2 contribute
beto pm sent


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 28 2006, 04:37 PM~6846484
> *OFF LIMIT'S TO M.C.B.A. MEMBERS. :biggrin:
> *


BASTARD :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 23 2006, 11:23 PM~6812918
> *Sorry, NO MCBA members please, your answer will not count, this would only make it fair.*


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 28 2006, 05:40 PM~6846508
> *
> i dont win any ways
> so ill have 2 contribute
> ...


 :cheesy: thats koo twinn :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 24 2006, 11:16 PM~6818395
> *MCBA members are welcomed to this contest.....................
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 28 2006, 04:45 PM~6846559
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 28 2006, 04:37 PM~6846484
> *OFF LIMIT'S TO M.C.B.A. MEMBERS. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:  :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>A BIG THANK YOU TO "TWINN" FOR ADDING A SET OF THREE PIECE GOLD PEGASUS WHEELS TO FRIDAY NIGHTS CONTEST.</span>


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Good lookin out twinn!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: Beto, Twinn, Mini, *THANKS AGAIN* for putting this on and for the prizes!!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 28 2006, 04:52 PM~6847695
> *:0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  Beto, Twinn, Mini, THANKS AGAIN for putting this on and for the prizes!!!!!
> *


KOOL, I THINK MINI SAID HE WAS GOING TO TOSS SOME STUFF ALSO... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 28 2006, 08:07 PM~6847868
> *KOOL, I THINK MINI SAID HE WAS GOING TO TOSS SOME STUFF ALSO... :biggrin:
> *


LOL! Well sense you called me ouy like that ! LOL! 

I will be on late tommrow but if i can come up something and a question that i think will be a brain stopper I will be the frist to offer ! LOL! 


as far as members not allowed ! NO HARM IN THAT ! You have helped us out on prices all ready so no need to give it away too ! LOL!


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

ill definately be waiting around... would be sweet to win.. seeing as saturday is my bday


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

IF I GET HOME EARLY I WILL HOST ONE THE THE EAST COAST HOMIES


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

11-mid night my time.  


fuckit do it now. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 29 2006, 10:18 AM~6853916
> *11-mid night my time.
> fuckit do it now.  :biggrin:
> *


KOOL, ONE FOR THE EAST COAST.
FIRST TO POST THE FIRST FLAME JOB I DID WINS A '77 MONTE CARLO KIT


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Is it this one?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

NO SORRY, ROGER PAINTED THAT


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

ghost flames :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

this one with the ghost flames? :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

is it the 66 amt river ! 

black with green flames ! 

I cant link the pic but it is pictured in Scalelowrider !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Was it this?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Modelluver_@Dec 29 2006, 02:45 PM~6854622
> *Was it this?
> 
> 
> ...


Nope that was 1 i did that beto Put up for sale in his online store !


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 29 2006, 02:48 PM~6854657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what i posted up ! :biggrin: So if its right I win LOL!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 29 2006, 02:49 PM~6854675
> *Thats   what  i posted  up !  :biggrin: So if  its  right   I win  LOL!
> *


i thought mcba members cant play?????thanks for tha help?????lol


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 29 2006, 01:51 PM~6854695
> *i thought mcba members cant play?????thanks for tha help?????lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 29 2006, 02:55 PM~6854730
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

MCBA can play, don't think they no the answer.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

dont kno if itz yours but found it on my pics








?????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Don't know any of your builds, but I'll guess a 64 Impala


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

68 caprice??????????


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

red 63 impala


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

a caddy :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Candy Red 1963 Chevy Impala


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

your promo elky haha?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You guys have fun with this contest ! I will be on after i get home from work a donation and a question ! So You guys better have your thinking caps on ! 

:biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

i looked threw all your post and i didnt find any with flames other than that accord :dunno: have you ever posted it on lil????is it tha 65 or 67-68 impala tha purple one :dunno: does it have ghost flames?????


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Hint: Ghost Flames


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 29 2006, 05:17 PM~6855890
> *Hint: Ghost Flames
> *


63 impala with tha micro flakes?????? 








???????


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

tha 79 caddy promo?????


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

tha truck you just painted?????????


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

this 65???????????????


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

how bout this one?????????????


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

this one?????????????


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

or this one?????


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 29 2006, 02:48 PM~6854657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Well I went through all "90" pages of Beto's posts and this is the only one I see that has flames painted on it. If its not this one, the flames are VERY hard to see.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Dec 26 2006, 10:55 PM~6833250
> *
> primoo
> *



this one?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 27 2006, 10:23 PM~6840668
> *I remember you working on that one, stretched 67 impala chassis right?  66 caddy?  and I'm still back a couple pages, so sorry if you already answered
> *



or this one?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 29 2006, 06:43 PM~6856624
> *Well I went through all "90" pages of Beto's posts and this is the only one I see that has flames painted on it.  If its not this one, the flames are VERY hard to see.
> *


x2 i looked through all them and only found that accord and that one


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 27 2006, 11:38 AM~6835983
> *Hey beto member this one, you member,member???
> 
> 
> ...




pic didnt work, here it is hopefully


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Dec 26 2006, 11:54 PM~6833809
> *
> 
> some of m cars was  in that mag ,,included  62 impala and 79 caddy
> *



the gold 65 impala in this pic?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

FLAME JOB.................


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

ford pickup :dunno:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

figured it was really really ghotly lol! couldnt find any others


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

flames on your real car/truck.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

lol


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

doubt the 350 has flames


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

your lowrider bike.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 29 2006, 11:55 AM~6854150
> *KOOL, ONE FOR THE EAST COAST.
> FIRST TO POST THE FIRST FLAME JOB I DID WINS A '77 MONTE CARLO KIT
> *



one of your sons toys or bike?


a power wheel or something similar.


my first flame job was my sons power wheel 4 wheeler. :biggrin:


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

i didnt post on lil for a wile but aint it youre haller or accord


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Adam pl_@Dec 29 2006, 06:19 PM~6856936
> *i didnt post on lil for a wile but aint it youre haller or accord
> *


hauler is minis work and accord wagon was done by Roger


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

an rc car or something, one of your sons cars----one of nicholas cars


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

one more guess :


a piece of styrene or a junk car for practice :uh:


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

o then wasent it the rivi... im looking for pics as we speek


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

a classic rod style car


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

candy green 70 impala


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

one of these


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

where the hell did u find that pic lol


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

dayum u goit it before me but if its not then didnt u do the 1994 Chevy Impala-Scale Lows car


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

grape 70 monte?


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 29 2006, 05:28 PM~6857031
> *where the hell did u find that pic lol
> *


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 29 2006, 07:28 PM~6857031
> *where the hell did u find that pic lol
> *


It in his posts, click on his name and when you get to his page click on MEMBER POSTS or MEMBER TOPICS. top middle of the page. 

"HIS" meaning Beto's.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Dec 29 2006, 07:27 PM~6857015
> *one of these
> 
> *


I wasn't going to say this one cause they look like decals to me.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

i looked through most ofhis topics, never found that tho lol, yeah they look like decals


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 29 2006, 07:41 PM~6857155
> *i looked through most ofhis topics, never found that tho lol, yeah they look like decals
> *


 last page, I believe it was called "GLUE"


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

yellow VW bug




this 63?


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

if it aint that i have almost no clue


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

SOME FOOL YOU BURNED ON THIS FORUM????


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

wha


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

that buggg---hmmmm didnt think about that, but i dont know if beto did that or not


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Dec 29 2006, 07:46 PM~6857193
> *yellow VW bug
> 
> 
> *



Thats Mr Biggs VW and I don't think the other is Betos either.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

is that green car behind the bug a custom caddi? if so thats sick


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

i hate the search feature.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Dec 29 2006, 07:46 PM~6857193
> *yellow VW bug
> 
> 
> ...


those arent his builds


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

the bug is Bigg's. 

I have a feeling it's a truck of some sort?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

is it this glass house???????????


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

how bout this?????????


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Well Ive been so fucking bored today :uh: 

I just went threw 90 pages of Betoscustoms posts and if the answer to his question is on this website <span style=\'color:red\'>it isnt in picture form so I give up!!!!!</span>


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

is it this monte or is that just tha bare plastic polished?????????


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

QUICK HINT, IT IS IN CADDIONLY WEBPAGE..........


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 29 2006, 08:38 PM~6857701
> *QUICK HINT, IT IS IN CADDIONLY WEBPAGE..........
> *


 :0 wats tha site???????


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

i got it 
















i think lol
:biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THIS MERC WAS MINE, SOLD IT AT THAT SHOW


this 63?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 29 2006, 05:40 PM~6857727
> *i got it
> 
> 
> ...


WINNER, WINNER, WINNER


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

*63 IMPALA RUSTED?* :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 29 2006, 08:42 PM~6857738
> *woooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :cheesy:*


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Good job Scooby!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 29 2006, 08:43 PM~6857751
> *Good job Scooby!!
> *


lol ive seaching since he asked tha ?....lol thanks beto


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SCOOBY HAS BEEN TRYING ALL DAY!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 29 2006, 08:45 PM~6857766
> *SCOOBY HAS BEEN TRYING ALL DAY!
> *


lol


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

damn 
its bout time lol
good job scooby :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 29 2006, 08:46 PM~6857776
> *damn
> its bout time lol
> good job scooby :biggrin:
> *


thanks....but beto is tha man for doing this


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

OKAY GONNA SHOOT A FEW CARS BEFORE STARTING NEXT CONTEST....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 29 2006, 07:48 PM~6857796
> *OKAY GONNA SHOT A FEW CARS BEFORE STARTING NEXT CONTEST....
> *


    STARTED THE MAGNUM TONIGHT!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

starts to get the search engins rdy lol


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I gotta do some runnin' for a little bit, so GOOD LUCK to everyone. 

and......THANKS again Beto for doing this for the homies!!!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

thanks again beto!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

congrats scooby----again beto is good people


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

everyone knows that


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

i am so exited i really want to wil because i need a car for the year build off... hell this will be my first build off


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

CONGRATS SCOOB!!!! 

I had to go to dinner, what was that caddionly website? Just so i can look around it.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 29 2006, 09:40 PM~6858216
> *CONGRATS SCOOB!!!!
> 
> I had to go to dinner, what was that caddionly website? Just so i can look around it.
> *


itz his myspace..lol on page 29 or 28 under his sig


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Cool thanks! Good job on searching that one!


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 29 2006, 10:55 AM~6854150
> *KOOL, ONE FOR THE EAST COAST.
> FIRST TO POST THE FIRST FLAME JOB I DID WINS A '77 MONTE CARLO KIT
> *



Chale...primo....I missed this one
chale no se vale....
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

beto where are u im about to fall asleep lolz


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>SORRY, JUST GOT DONE PAINTING A CAPRICE, SORRY MITCH THIS ONE I MIGHT KEEP..

FIRST TO POST YEAR I WAS BORN WIN A '65 CHEVY LOWRIDER. MUST ONLY POST ONE YEAR AT A TIME, PLEASE DO NOT WHORE POST.

FIRST TO POST KOLORS USED IN THE CAPRICE I JUST PAINTED WINS A CADDY LOWRIDER.

FIRST TO POST NAME OF SONG AND ARTIST IN MY WEBSITE UNDER M"MODEL (TUNERS) WIN A '95 SiR HONDA CIVIC by FUJIMI

HAVE FUN............GOOD LUCK</span>


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

1961?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

teriaki boyz,tokyo drift  :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1960?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

1971


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

colors---hok flip flop


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1964


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

1963


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

silver base with raindow flake and candy apple red


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

silver base with blue layed over it


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

1968


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1962---making you 22 when u had your first son


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1960, you graduated in 1978!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

the caprice is orage faded to red with marbalised paint


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

1969


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

kandy orange faded down to kandy red with black base, marbelized paint


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

the caprice is a silver and black marblized with tangerine pearl over it


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

marbleized Candy Root Beer!!! :dunno:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

1965


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 29 2006, 08:57 PM~6859226
> *teriaki boyz,tokyo drift  :biggrin:
> *


no but close


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i'd say kandy tangerine on the caprice, do we gotta guess base colors too?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 29 2006, 08:57 PM~6859227
> *1960?
> *


WINNER, WINNER, WINNER

I WAS BORN IN 1960 (OLD FART)


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

im out on this one


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 30 2006, 12:08 AM~6859315
> *no but close
> *


Tokyo Drift (Fast & Furious) by Teriyaki Boyz


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

well----i have to say, i was gonna guss 70 something, because you look young, and seem younger------ compliments! 


thanks scoobs for the hookup

Beto everytime u throw one of these contest, it makes my night bro!!!!!!! cool guy u are!!! representing mcba really well by doing this


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Teriyaki Boyz-Tokyo Drift


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 29 2006, 09:10 PM~6859325
> *WINNER, WINNER, WINNER
> 
> SPELLING COUNTS*


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

beto---still willing to sell me that caprice? come onnnnnnnnnnnn pleaseeeeee


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THE BASE ALSO.....LET'S MAKE IT FUN


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

what color was the caprice just painted?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Kandy yellow faded to red over black base- marbelized paint


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 30 2006, 12:11 AM~6859332
> *THANKS BETO YOU THA MAN!!!!!*


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

congrats again scoob!!!


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

10 september 1907 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
am I right ??? primo?? :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

congrats scooooob!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

black base candy brandywind to a tangaine fade


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 29 2006, 09:13 PM~6859342
> *what color was the caprice just painted?
> *


I PAINTED IT A ***** BASE WITH A ***** BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS **** CANDY AND THE TOP IS ****CANDY.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i gotta say a rainbow flake silver and blake marbleized base with candy rootbeer


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Dec 29 2006, 09:15 PM~6859356
> *10 september 1907 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> am I right ??? primo?? :biggrin:
> *


NO PRIMO, I CHANGED IT FOR THE CONTEST


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

a black base, with a red base fade on the bottom, and added marble to the top.....the bottom is red candy, and the top is yellow candy


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

JUST PAINTED THIS CAPRICE WITH A BOTTOM FADE UP TO A MARBLE FINISH, NO CLEAR YET. PICTURES DO NOT DO JUSTICE...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

a black base then a silver base with a candy tangerine faded into a candy apple red


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65+Dec 30 2006, 12:15 AM~6859358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Black basecoat with a marble tangerine fade


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

black base faded down to a red base---marbelized, with kandy red on the topp of that on the bottom, faded up to a kandy orange


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

kandy tangerine---not kandy orange sorry


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

this is harder then before! lmao


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

FILL IN THE BLANKS:

I PAINTED IT A 1.***** BASE WITH A 2.***** BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS 3.**** CANDY AND THE TOP IS 4.****CANDY.

1.
2.
3.
4.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1.black
2.red
3.red 
4.tangerine


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 30 2006, 12:19 AM~6859390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 PAINTED IT A SILVER BASE WITH A BLACK BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 29 2006, 09:23 PM~6859421
> *1.black
> 2.red
> 3.red
> ...


NO SORRY


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 29 2006, 09:22 PM~6859412
> *FILL IN THE BLANKS:
> 
> I PAINTED IT A 1.***** BASE WITH A 2.***** BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS 3.**** CANDY AND THE TOP IS 4.****CANDY.
> ...


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1.silver
2.black
3.red
4.tangerine


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A white BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS ORANGE CANDY. HAHAHAHA


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

NO SORRY

:0 GREAT THIS IS A GREAT ONE....... :0


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

how bout that? no?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 29 2006, 09:25 PM~6859439
> *I PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A white BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS ORANGE CANDY. HAHAHAHA
> *


NO BUT CLOSE:

kandy tangerine---not kandy orange sorry


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A white BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY. HAHAHAHA


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1.Black
2.Silver
3.red
4.tangerine


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

hows that????


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

chale primo give as a clue :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 29 2006, 09:27 PM~6859452
> *I PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A white BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY. HAHAHAHA
> *


NO BUT VERY CLOSE


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

FILL IN THE BLANKS:

I PAINTED IT A 1.***** BASE WITH A 2.***** BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS 3.**** CANDY AND THE TOP IS 4.****CANDY.

1.gold base
2. silver base fade
3. candy apple red fade
4. marblized tangelo pearl


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1.black
2.white
3.red
4.tangerine


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY. HAHAHAHA


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

FILL IN THE BLANKS:

I PAINTED IT A 1.***** BASE WITH A 2.***** BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS 3.**** CANDY AND THE TOP IS 4.****CANDY.

1.white base
2.silver base fade
3.candy red fade
4.with a marblized tangelo pearl


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

I KNO FELIX CAN FIND IT OUT ...LOL THINK HARDER FELIX


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I PAINTED IT A WHITE BASE WITH A BLACK BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY. HAHAHAHA


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1.black
2.white
3.red
4.tangelo


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Are we warmer or colder?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 29 2006, 09:31 PM~6859486
> *I PAINTED IT A WHITE BASE WITH A BLACK BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY. HAHAHAHA
> *


NOT CLOSE


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I PAINTED IT A 1.metallic silver BASE WITH A 2.white BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS 3.RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS 4. Tangerine CANDY.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I painted it a 1.silver base with a 2.white base fade on the bottom and added marble to the top. The bottom is 3.red candy and the top is 4.tangerine candy


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm not sure where i'm going wrong...Its gotta be close to this answer: 


I PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY. HAHAHAHA


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I painted it a 1.black base with a 2.white base fade on the bottom and added marble to the top. The bottom is 3.red candy and the to is 4.tangerine candy


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

i said my answer earlier----in the fill in the blank format that you asked for

1. 2. 3 .4 

so this is a double post of mine


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED KANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE KANDY. HAHAHAHA


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I PAINTED IT A 1.silver BASE WITH A 2.gold BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS 3.root beer CANDY AND THE TOP IS 4.tangerine CANDY.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 29 2006, 10:27 PM~6859453
> *1.Black
> 2.Silver
> 3.red
> ...






x2 up top


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

i agree mitch i think those are the colors but im not sure what the correct words are for them


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I PAINTED IT A 1.SILVER BASE WITH A 2.White BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS 3.Red CANDY AND THE TOP IS 4.Tangerine CANDY.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

hopefully, but i beat ya to it !!!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

i already tried the answer on a previous page but he didnt say it was correct


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 12:38 AM~6859556
> *hopefully, but i beat ya to it !!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ITS A WAR ZONE :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

i'll play ya rock paper sissors for it!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

haha no thats okay, ill just rely on my answer being first sonnnnnN!!!!!! page ago too, just quoted it! haha just playin man, were prob both wrong anyways


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

i know i'm wrong...he said it was close but wasnt the answer, i'm so confused cause he never said what he would paint it


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

FILL IN THE BLANKS:

I PAINTED IT A 1.***** BASE WITH A 2.***** BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS 3.**** CANDY AND THE TOP IS 4.****CANDY.

1.black
2.red
3.red
4.root beer


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

he was painting it for me to buy, but i think he likes the turnout too much!!! Maybe he feels generous and still sells it to me!!!  i hope


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1.black
2.silver
3.red
4.rootbeer


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

FILL IN THE BLANKS:

I PAINTED IT A 1.***** BASE WITH A 2.***** BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS 3.**** CANDY AND THE TOP IS 4.****CANDY.

1.Silver
2.White
3.Candy Red
4.Kandy Root Beer


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

where's my chip book....


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A RED BASE FADE ON THE BOTTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED KANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE KANDY. HAHAHAHA


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A RED BASE FADE ON THE BOTTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDYAND THE TOP IS TANGERINE KANDY. HAHAHAHA


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

why do you post hahahha at the end of every sentence lol?!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I actually copied that from his other post


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

i find myself staying up till 3am everynight for these contest ha!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I find myself going bald from yankin out my hair waiting on this server ! lmao


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

haha!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A white BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS PINK CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY
:dunno:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

scooby its paste your bedtime go to bed!!! jk jk jk bro


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 01:00 AM~6859744
> *scooby its paste your bedtime go to bed!!! jk jk jk bro
> *


  LOL :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

betooooooooooo did we winnnn??


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 29 2006, 10:00 PM~6859741
> *PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A white BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS PINK CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY
> :dunno:
> *



very close, very close

soory for delay painting another car


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1.black
2.silver
3.pink
4.tangerine


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS PINK CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY
:dunno:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

>>>!!???!!!! painting the elky?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

hahaha! BEAT YA SCOOOOOB


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 01:04 AM~6859768
> *hahaha! BEAT YA SCOOOOOB
> *


 :0 LOL FUCKER ALL I DID WAS CHANGE WHITE 2 SILVER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

me too ha!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

FILL IN THE BLANKS:

I PAINTED IT A 1.***** BASE WITH A 2.***** BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS 3.**** CANDY AND THE TOP IS 4.****CANDY.

1.silver 
2.white
3.kandy pink
4.kandy tangerine


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

ughhhhhh I hope i got that right! 1am---i wont be able to sleep for 2 hours im so pumped with these contest


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

PAINTED IT A RED BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS MAGENTA CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY

:dunno:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1.silver
2.white
3.pink
4.tangering


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 01:09 AM~6859800
> *1.silver
> 2.white
> 3.pink
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1.silver
2.white
3.pink
4.tangerine 

spelling counts haha


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

black 

white

kandy magenta

kandy root beer


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1.black
2.silver
3.pink
4.rootbeer


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 30 2006, 01:10 AM~6859814
> *black
> 
> white
> ...


 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

black 

silver

kandy magenta

kandy tangerine


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1.black
2.white
3.pink
4.rootbeer


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

silver 

white

kandy magenta

kandy tangerine


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

black
white 
pink
tangerine


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Black 

White 

kandy Magenta

kandy Tangerine


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1.silver
2.white
3.pink
4.rootbeer


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

my post count has went up like 50 since tonight haha


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 01:14 AM~6859838
> *my post count has went up like 50 since tonight haha
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

silver
white
magenta 
rootbeer


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 29 2006, 10:14 PM~6859838
> *my post count has went up like 50 since tonight haha
> *



at this rate i'll hit 5,000 by tonight


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

black
white
magenta
tangering


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 30 2006, 01:15 AM~6859844
> *at this rate i'll hit 5,000 by tonight
> *


 :0 LOL


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 01:15 AM~6859849
> *black
> white
> magenta
> ...


TYPING 2 FAST MY FRIEND :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Black 

White

Kandy Magenta

Kandy Rootbeer


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Silver 

White

Kandy magenta

Kandy Root Beer


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS PINK CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

hahaha---yeahhhhh i may hit 900 lol, im a newb


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A RED BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS PINK CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

burbb---already been posteedddddd


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

i know thats why i posted the 2nd one, i messed up! lol i'm a newbie too!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:angry: im all outta ideas


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 01:18 AM~6859884
> *burbb---already been posteedddddd
> *


X2 BY ME :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

that onewas posted too!!! nothin wrong with bein a newb!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 30 2006, 01:19 AM~6859892
> *:angry: im all outta ideas
> *


ME 2


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

felix--between the two of use, i think we posted all possibilities a minute ago lol, kinda battled for a bit ha


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Darth fader needs to get outta the paint booth and come tell us which one of you 2 won!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 29 2006, 10:20 PM~6859905
> *felix--between the two of use, i think we posted all possibilities a minute ago lol, kinda  battled for a bit ha
> *



:roflmao: i know huh just gotta wait and see what beto says when he gets back =[


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

hahahhaha---darth fader----betoooooo is prob painting up his elky, that thing will be sickkkk and ill prob wind up buyin yet a 3rd rc hopper from him lmao!

and hes gotta sell me the caprice stilLL!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS PINK CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY
:dunno:

PAINTED IT A RED BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS PINK CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY
:dunno: 

PAINTED IT A RED BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS MAGENTA CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY
:dunno:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 29 2006, 10:03 PM~6859762
> *1.black
> 2.silver
> 3.pink
> ...


no very wrong


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

haha---if all possibilities werent previously posted, they now are lol


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 01:26 AM~6859943
> *haha---if all possibilities werent previously posted, they now are lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 29 2006, 10:18 PM~6859877
> *PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS PINK CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY
> *


still not very close


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS MAGENTA CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Painted it a black base with a silver base fade on the bottom and added marble to the top, the bottom is magenta candy and the top is tangerine candy


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:roflmao: beat u to that mitch


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

painted it a black base with a silver base fade on the bottom and added marble to the top, the bottom is fuschia candy and the top is tangerine candy


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

no not close


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

painted it a black base with a silver b ase fade on teh bottom and added marble to the top, the bottom is magenta candy and the top is rootbeer candy


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 30 2006, 01:24 AM~6859930
> *PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS PINK CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY
> :dunno:
> 
> ...


ANY OF THESE??????????


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS PINK CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

PAINTED IT A SILVER BASE WITH A PINK BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

NO MITCH NOT PAINTING THE WIRELESS ELK, BUT PAINTING A '68 ELK


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS MAGENTA CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 30 2006, 01:32 AM~6859988
> *PAINTED IT A SILVER BASE WITH A PINK BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY
> *


 :0 HOLY SHIT I THINK HE WON :tears:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 29 2006, 10:32 PM~6859985
> *ANY OF THESE??????????
> *


NONE CLOSE


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS MAGENTA CANDY AND THE TOP IS ROOTBEER CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A SILVER BASE WITH A MAGENTA BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 29 2006, 10:33 PM~6859994
> *:0 HOLY SHIT I THINK HE WON :tears:
> *


HE'S NOT CLOSE


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A PINK BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

1.RED
2.BLACK
3.PINK
4.TANGERINE :dunno:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

none of my last 5?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 29 2006, 10:34 PM~6860010
> *PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A PINK BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY
> *


NOT CLOSE


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS MAGENTA CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A white BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS MAGENTA CANDY AND THE TOP IS ROOT BEER CANDY


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

1.RED
2.BROWN
3.PINK
4.TANGERINE :dunno:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS MAGENTA CANDY AND THE TOP IS ROOTBEER CANDY


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

PAINTED IT A white BASE WITH A black BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS MAGENTA CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Brown
Silver 
Magenta
Tangerine


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

HE LEFT :tears:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

back


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS MAGENTA CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 30 2006, 01:39 AM~6860055
> *HE LEFT :tears:
> *


HES BACK :cheesy:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Brown
Silver
Red
Tangerine


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 29 2006, 10:37 PM~6860033
> *PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY
> 
> PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS MAGENTA CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY
> ...


VERY CLOSE


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

im all outta guesses, ive guess ten times in ten minutes lol


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS PINK CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS rootbeer CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS MAGENTA CANDY AND THE TOP IS ROOTBEER CANDY


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

YOUR SO CLOSE


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A RED BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS MAGENTA CANDY AND THE TOP IS ROOTBEER CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS MAGENTA CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

PAINTED IT A SILVER RAINBOW FLAKE BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS PINK CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 29 2006, 10:43 PM~6860088
> *PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS PINK CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY
> *



VERY CLOSE


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A RED BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASBERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A SILVER FLAKE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS MAGENTA CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

BLACK
SILVER
PINK
ROOTBEER


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS PINK CANDY AND THE TOP IS ROOTBEER CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASBERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A RED BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS PINK CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

BLACK
WHITE
MAGENTA
ROOTBEER


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

PAINTED IT A SILVER BASE WITH A RED BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS PINK CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS ROOTBEERY CANDY


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 29 2006, 10:44 PM~6860102
> *PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A RED BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS MAGENTA CANDY AND THE TOP IS ROOTBEER CANDY
> *


NO VERY FAR OFF


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS ROOTBEER CANDY


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS MAGENTA CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

PAINTED IT A WHITE BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS PINK CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS PINK CANDY AND THE TOP IS ROOTBEER CANDY


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 29 2006, 10:46 PM~6860126
> *PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASBERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY
> *


VERY CLOSE


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A RED BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS MAGENTA CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASBERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS ROOTBEER CANDY


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASBERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY

This has been said tons of times lol


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASBERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS ROOTBEER CANDY


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

PAINTED IT A SILVER BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASBERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASBERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS ROOTBEER CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A SILVER FLAKE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASBERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 29 2006, 10:50 PM~6860160
> *PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY
> 
> This has been said tons of times lol
> *


VERY CLOSE


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS ROOTBEER CANDY


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A GREEN BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASBERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY

????


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 29 2006, 10:50 PM~6860163
> *PAINTED IT A SILVER BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASBERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY
> *


VERY CLOSE


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

PAINTED IT A SILVER BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A SILVER FLAKE BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASBERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A SILVER BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASBERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS ROOTBEER CANDY


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

PAINTED IT A SILVER BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS PINK CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 29 2006, 10:52 PM~6860185
> *PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY
> *


NO, NO, NO YOU GUYS WERE VERY CLOSE


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A SILVER BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASBERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS ROOTBEER CANDY


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASSBERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASBERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

PAINTED IT A SILVER BASE WITH A BLACK BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASBERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY

??????????????????


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS ROOTBEER CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASBERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

PAINTED IT A SILVER BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASBERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS ROOTBEER CANDY


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASPBERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS MAGENTA CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

PAINTED IT A SILVER BASE WITH A ORANGE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASBERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY

????????????????????


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A SILVER BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASBERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

still nothing?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

PAINTED IT A SILVER BASE WITH A ORANGE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASBERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY

????????????????????


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

PAINTED IT A SILVER BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASBERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGELO PEARL


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

damn beto this one was too hard


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS *RASPBERRY* CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGELO CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASBERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGELO CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

UGHHHHHHHHHH...2am and no winner,


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I SAY WE JUST GIVE UP ON THIS ONE LOL


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

He's probably laughing and crying....laughing cause we didnt get it right and crying cause its 4 pages of wrong answers he has to read thru lol


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

felix gives up I win!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

hahahhaa----hes like 4 pages of answers, im done with these contest!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

YOU GUYS GIVE UP?? WHAT DO I WIN? HAHAHAHA KEEP TRYING. IT SO EASY.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 12:59 AM~6860260
> *felix gives up I win!!
> *


NOT so fast my friend!! me and scoob are still in !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS ORANGE CANDY


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS TANGERINE CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BROWN BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

PAINTED IT A SILVER BASE WITH A PINK BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASBERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY

????????????????????


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Beto...can we have a hint...are we close?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS PINK CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 29 2006, 10:59 PM~6860260
> *felix gives up I win!!
> *



DONT GIVE UP JUST SAYIN I THINK I MIGHT LOL IM GETTIN PISSED OVER HERE :roflmao:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASBERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

This is some funny shit!!! Glad I got in on the easy ones.

Damn Beto stumpin' em all.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

NO, NOT CANDY ORANGE


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

lol we are over-tired..just repeating the same answers...


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASPBERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS KANDY TANGERINE


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS PINK CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

PAINTED IT A SILVER BASE WITH A PINK BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASBERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS ROOTBEER CANDY
????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 29 2006, 11:02 PM~6860289
> *DONT GIVE UP JUST SAYIN I THINK I MIGHT LOL IM GETTIN PISSED OVER HERE :roflmao:
> *


YOU OF ALL SHOULD HAVE HAD IT BY NOW.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A GRAY BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASBERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS ROOTBEER CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASPERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A SILVER BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 29 2006, 11:04 PM~6860312
> *PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASPERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY
> *


CLOSE SO CLOSE


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: hno: hno: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

im just swapping colors in and out lol, what could it be, give us one more hint!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

PAINTED IT A BLUE BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASBERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS ROOTBEER CANDY
????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

PAINTED IT A BLUE BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASBERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS ROOTBEER CANDY
????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BROWN BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASPERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

PAINTED IT A SILVER BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASPERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASBERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS PINK CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS APPLE RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASPERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGELO CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RED CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS PINK CANDY AND THE TOP IS ROOTBEER CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A SILVER BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASPERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGELO CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS RASPERRY CANDY AND THE TOP IS ROOTBEER CANDY


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS SCARLET CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS PINKCANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINECANDY


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

PAINTED IT A PEARL BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS KANDY APPLE RED AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS PURPLE CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS PerSimmon CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

OKAY HINT:

I PAINTED THE BASE BLACK,
I PAINTED THE BOTTOM BASE *****
I PAINTED THE BOTTOM FADE ********** CANDY
I PAINTED THE TOP TANGERINE CANDY

THIS SHOULD HAVE US A WINNER!!!!!!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS CANDY APPLE REDAND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

PAINTED IT A SILVER BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS KANDY APPLE RED AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS Brandywine CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

silver
persimmon


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I PAINTED THE BASE BLACK,
I PAINTED THE BOTTOM BASE WHITE
I PAINTED THE BOTTOM FADE MAGENTA CANDY
I PAINTED THE TOP TANGERINE CANDY

THIS SHOULD HAVE US A WINNER!!!!!!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS PINK CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I PAINTED THE BASE BLACK,
I PAINTED THE BOTTOM BASE WHITE
I PAINTED THE BOTTOM FADE PINK CANDY
I PAINTED THE TOP TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

I PAINTED THE BASE BLACK,
I PAINTED THE BOTTOM BASE WHITE
I PAINTED THE BOTTOM FADE RED CANDY
I PAINTED THE TOP TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I PAINTED THE BASE BLACK,
I PAINTED THE BOTTOM BASE GRAY
I PAINTED THE BOTTOM FADE MAGENTA CANDY
I PAINTED THE TOP TANGERINE CANDY

THIS SHOULD HAVE US A WINNER!!!!!!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I PAINTED THE BASE BLACK,
I PAINTED THE BOTTOM BASE SILVER
I PAINTED THE BOTTOM FADE MAGENTA CANDY
I PAINTED THE TOP TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

I PAINTED THE BASE BLACK,
I PAINTED THE BOTTOM BASE *****
I PAINTED THE BOTTOM FADE ********** CANDY
I PAINTED THE TOP TANGERINE CANDY

white
persimmon


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I PAINTED THE BASE BLACK,
I PAINTED THE BOTTOM BASE RED
I PAINTED THE BOTTOM FADE MAGENTA CANDY
I PAINTED THE TOP TANGERINE CANDY

THIS SHOULD HAVE US A WINNER!!!!!!!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

I PAINTED THE BASE BLACK,
I PAINTED THE BOTTOM BASE WHITE
I PAINTED THE BOTTOM FADE MAGENTA CANDY
I PAINTED THE TOP TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS Burgundy CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I PAINTED THE BASE BLACK,
I PAINTED THE BOTTOM BASE PINK
I PAINTED THE BOTTOM FADE RASBERRY CANDY
I PAINTED THE TOP TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

I PAINTED THEfirst BASE white
I PAINTED THE second BASE black marbleized
I PAINTED THE BOTTOM FADE MAGENTA CANDY
I PAINTED THE TOP TANGERINE CANDY

THIS SHOULD HAVE US A WINNER!!!!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I PAINTED THE BASE BLACK,
I PAINTED THE BOTTOM BASE WHITE
I PAINTED THE BOTTOM FADE RASBERRY CANDY
I PAINTED THE TOP TANGERINE CANDY

THIS SHOULD HAVE US A WINNER!!!!!!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I PAINTED THE BASE BLACK,
I PAINTED THE BOTTOM BASE SILVER
I PAINTED THE BOTTOM FADE RASBERRY CANDY
I PAINTED THE TOP TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

PAINTED THE BASE BLACK,
I PAINTED THE BOTTOM BASE SILVER
I PAINTED THE BOTTOM FADE RED CANDY
I PAINTED THE TOP TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 29 2006, 11:09 PM~6860377
> *PAINTED IT A BLACK BASE WITH A WHITE BASE FADE ON THE BOTOM AND ADDED MARBLE TO THE TOP. THE BOTTOM IS Brandywine CANDY AND THE TOP IS TANGERINE CANDY
> *



WINNER, WINNER, WINNER

BRANDYWINE WAS THE KEY WORD

PM ME YOUR ADDY


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

I PAINTED THE BASE BLACK,
I PAINTED THE BOTTOM BASE SILVER
I PAINTED THE BOTTOM FADE RASBERRY CANDY
I PAINTED THE TOP TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I PAINTED THE BASE BLACK,
I PAINTED THE BOTTOM BASE WHITE
I PAINTED THE BOTTOM FADE RASPBERRY CANDY
I PAINTED THE TOP TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

congrats burb, that shit was hard----beto your still the man and thanks for the 65, need me to pm u my address again?

pm sent about the caprice anyway


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I PAINTED THE BASE BLACK,
I PAINTED THE BOTTOM BASE GOLD
I PAINTED THE BOTTOM FADE RASBERRY CANDY
I PAINTED THE TOP TANGERINE CANDY


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

holy shit ABOUT FING TIME!!!!!! i went thru the WHOLE color chip book!!!! speaking of which, beto have you had time to run up and get me a price on that?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 CONGRATS 87BURB uffin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 29 2006, 11:12 PM~6860418
> *WINNER, WINNER, WINNER
> 
> BRANDYWINE WAS THE KEY WORD
> ...




AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH THATS THE ONE THAT WAS IN THE BACK OF MY HEAD :angry: 


congrats 87burb


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

damn that was hard, ugh


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

See I was to late anyways LOL 


Congrats BURB


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THANKS EVERYONE, I WILL STILL POST ON CONTEST TO GIVE AWAY A SET OF 3 PIECE PEAGSUS WHEELS THAT TWINN DONATED TO THE CONTEST. AGAIN MANY THANKS TO TWINN FOR SUPPORTED THE CONTEST.


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

orale primo whats next :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Dec 30 2006, 02:15 AM~6860453
> *orale primo whats next :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 29 2006, 11:13 PM~6860431
> *holy shit ABOUT FING TIME!!!!!! i went thru the WHOLE color chip book!!!! speaking of which, beto have you had time to run up and get me a price on that?
> *


$40.00 MY PRICE NO DISCOUNT ON THAT FOR ME


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

HOLD ON A SECOND BATTERY ON LAPTOP GOING DEAD, LET ME GET MY CORD AND I'LL THINK OF ONE.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 30 2006, 02:17 AM~6860475
> *HOLD ON A SECOND BATTERY ON LAPTOP GOING DEAD, LET ME GET MY CORD AND I'LL THINK OF ONE.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

hahahaha, danggg i need to go to bed


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

FIRST TO POST KOLORS USED IN THE CAPRICE I JUST PAINTED WINS A CADDY LOWRIDER.

YOU REALIZE THIS CONTEST STARTED ON PAGE 37 AND WE ARE ON 53 NOW?!?!??! LMAO!!!!

Okay thanks for checking beto, i'll let you know...pm coming in a min with my addy again.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 29 2006, 11:19 PM~6860486
> *FIRST TO POST KOLORS USED IN THE CAPRICE I JUST PAINTED WINS A CADDY LOWRIDER.
> 
> YOU REALIZE THIS CONTEST STARTED ON PAGE 37 AND WE ARE ON 53 NOW?!?!??! LMAO!!!!
> ...



:0 Holy Shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

ill see how hard it is, and decide if i can get it or go to bed hahaha


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who said congrats...we all worked hard on that one! Thanks to beto for putting this on and keeping us glued to our screens!! Thanks to twinn and mini for contributing prizes too!! 

smoke break now ! :biggrin:


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

primo...give me an easy one


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

okay where'd everyone go?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

just waiting on beto to post that last contest!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

i'm right heere


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 02:35 AM~6860620
> *just waiting on beto to post that last contest!
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

scoob....its 240 our time man, im about to pass out, long day of doin nothing tommorow!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

lmao that was quick!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

hno:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

its 1:36 here i gotta get up at 8:30 for work...i need my beauty sleep!

i did sleep all day tho and im still ugly as hell so i dunno?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

everyone go to bed so I can win!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>OKAY, I'M BACK..........

ON MY SITE UNDER "PROMOS" WHAT THE SONG AND WHO THE ARTIST?

FIRST TO POST WINS A SET OF 3 PIECE PEGASUS WHEELS FROM TWINN</span>


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 02:36 AM~6860632
> *scoob....its 240 our time man, im about to pass out, long day of doin nothing tommorow!*


SAME HERE THATS WHY IM STILL UP :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 12:37 AM~6860637
> *everyone go to bed so I can win!
> *


in your dreams buddy, it's only 11:30 and i'm only on my 3rd hennesy and coke :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

damn---macs dont play music on your site no fair!!!! im gonna guess lowrider lol


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

the spinners
walking in rythm


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 30 2006, 02:37 AM~6860639
> *THE BLACKBYRDS - "Walking In Rhythm"
> *


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

The blackbyrds - Walking in Rhythm


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

damn my internet is slow!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

THE BLACK BIRDS - walking in rhythm


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

well actually its not the blackbyrds lyrics!!! lol careful google copying! lmao!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

cant win this, no music-----thanks beto for the 65 and my other win though!! PM me about the caprice if you dont mind, thanks


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 30 2006, 02:40 AM~6860670
> *well actually its not the blackbyrds lyrics!!! lol careful google copying! lmao!
> *


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 29 2006, 11:39 PM~6860654
> *WINNER, WINNER, WINNER
> 
> PLEASE PM TWINN YOUR ADDY, I THOUGHT THIS WOULD BE A BIT HARD, NOT!!!*


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: congrats scooby


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

congrats scoob! :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 30 2006, 02:42 AM~6860681
> *WINNER, WINNER, WINNER
> 
> PLEASE PM TWINN YOUR ADDY, I THOUGHT THIS WOULD BE A BIT HARD, NOT!!!
> *


HOW BOUT I GET THOSE RIMS..... AND THAT CIVIC I WON U CAN KEEP AND OFFER IT ON THIS


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

civics = fun!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

GOOD NIGHT EVERYONE. MUST FINISH THIS ELK. MIGHT HAVE SOMETHING LATER FOR THE NITEOWLS...................


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Goodnight beto! thanks for the fun tonight !! :biggrin: 

Congrats everyone who won and played!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 29 2006, 11:43 PM~6860693
> *HOW BOUT I GET THOSE RIMS..... AND THAT CIVIC I WON U CAN KEEP AND OFFER IT ON THIS
> *


KOOL, SCOOBY JUST DONATED HIS CIVIC SiR THAT HE WON FOR THE CONTEST......


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 30 2006, 02:46 AM~6860715
> *KOOL, SCOOBY JUST DONATED HIS CIVIC SiR THAT HE WON FOR THE CONTEST......
> *


NO PROB BRO I DONT WANNA SEEM GREEDY SO HAVE FUN GUYS


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok heres is my donation ! LOL! 













PLEASE ANSWER THE HIDDEN QUESTION LIKE ON JEPORDY !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

HIDDEN QUESTION IN THE PICS OR ON LAYITLOW????


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

1MiniDreamsInc
2MrBiggs
3Marinate
4Betoscustoms
5Kustombuilder
6Project59
71ofaknd
8Phatras
9candymancaddy
10Pokey6733
11stilldownIVlife
12BigPoppa
13Jevries
14zfelix78caddy
????????????????????????????????? :cheesy:

Oh yeah and you have "15" in the pic, there is one more homie in the back painting the car.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 30 2006, 04:45 AM~6861239
> *HIDDEN QUESTION IN THE PICS OR ON LAYITLOW????
> *



In the pics ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 30 2006, 05:11 AM~6861274
> *1MiniDreamsInc
> 2MrBiggs
> 3Marinate
> ...



Not Right Sorry ! LOL! :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

1MiniDreamsInc
2MrBiggs
3Marinate
4Betoscustoms
5Kustombuilder
6Project59
71ofaknd
8Phatras
9candymancaddy
10Pokey6733
11stilldownIVlife
12BigPoppa
*13drnitrus*
14jevries ????? lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 30 2006, 05:21 AM~6861294
> *1MiniDreamsInc
> 2MrBiggs
> 3Marinate
> ...



[email protected] YOU CAUSE YOUR STILL WRONG! LOL! :buttkick:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 30 2006, 02:15 AM~6861284
> *In the  pics !  :biggrin:
> *



waaaatt I BEEN LOOKIN aT aLL 4 PICS FOR AN HOUR AND A HALF AND DONT SEE NADA :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 30 2006, 05:23 AM~6861299
> *waaaatt I BEEN LOOKIN aT aLL 4 PICS FOR AN HOUR AND A HALF AND DONT SEE NADA :angry:
> *



If you were to focus on a pic ! You would be asking your self or saying some thing to your self why you were lookin at the pick ! 

If you figure that out Put it in a JEPORDY type Answer/question ! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 30 2006, 02:26 AM~6861307
> *If  you  were  to  focus  on a pic  !  You  would  be  asking  your  self or  saying  some thing  to  your  self  why  you  were  lookin  at the  pick !
> 
> If  you  figure  that  out    Put  it  in  a  JEPORDY  type  Answer/question !  :biggrin:
> *



Why Doesnt The Monte Have t-tops :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 30 2006, 05:27 AM~6861311
> *Why Doesnt The Monte Have t-tops :dunno:
> *



thats sound like a  question !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 30 2006, 02:30 AM~6861319
> *thats    sound  like  a   question !
> *



:roflmao: its the only thing that pop'd into my head its 2:31 a.m.


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

Why is thsi question so hard to answer :dunno:


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 30 2006, 04:31 AM~6861321
> *:roflmao: its the only thing that pop'd into my head its 2:31 a.m.
> *


dam where you live its 4:30 here


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Fellas i got to get to bed ! I check back in when i get up ! The frist to post the right answer /question , and name all 14 members correct will when ! LOL!


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

peace


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95imp_@Dec 30 2006, 05:32 AM~6861325
> *dam where you live its 4:30 here
> *



I live in MO ! Its also 4:34 right now !


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

i live in TN


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95imp_@Dec 30 2006, 02:32 AM~6861325
> *dam where you live its 4:30 here
> *




las vegas (pacific time)


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

o kool


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:angry: i give already goin to hit the sack see you guys in the morning


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

peace


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

What color wheels are here??

In reference to the bonus question and the gold wheels flier in the box.


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

what is 
back row first
1)MINIDREAMS 
2)kustombuilder
3)Mr.Biggs
4)Synosizzer
5)Marinate
6)Jevries
7)Pokey
8)Beto
second row
9)lowandbeyond
10)scooby
11)Project 59
12)Zflex
13)BigPoppa
14)1ofakind
15)spraypainter has no name 

is it correct?
For 200 dave,
What is,the year for the monty?
For 400 dave,
What is,where are the gold wheels?
for 600 dave,
What is,where is the t top?
for 800 dave,
What is, does it come with a ls clip?
for 1,000 dave,
well thats all i can think of


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

For 200 Alex...

What is where are the t-tops?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

For 400 Alex...

What is the year of the monte carlo? (no date)


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

What is, why is your clock set 32 minutes fast???? lol


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

What Is, Why Are you giving such a nice kit away


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

haha i missed that one lol


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

What Is , Why Are u And Beto and twinn Some Of The Koolest People For Doin These Contests LOL!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

What is, Why Does That Car Come With Gold Wheels LOL!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

What is, where is the chrome rack on the trunklid?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 30 2006, 03:37 AM~6861212
> *Ok   heres   is  my   donation !  LOL!
> 
> All   you  got  to  do   is   name   these  14  members  of  the  MINIDREAMS family !
> ...


1.Mr Biggs
2.Betoscustoms
3.1ofakind
4.Marinate
5.Low and Beyond
6.Project59
7.syponsizzerb
8.jeveries
9.Scooby 
10.Big Poppa
11.Kustombuilder
12.zfelix78caddy
13.Pokey6733
14.Minidreams INC.

MAY NOT ALL BE IN ORDER BUT U JUST SAID NAME THE 14, NOT NAME THEM IN ORDER!!

Thats it right there, :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 30 2006, 10:41 AM~6862070
> *:0  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


didi i get it or am i to late someone else got it?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

page 56 was the only other page on this contest did, check that, u prob got it


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 10:44 AM~6862083
> *page 56 was the only other page on this contest did, check that, u prob got it
> *


NA, if im wrong than adampl is wrong to, we got the same answers, but im almost positive these are all right... so he beat me


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 30 2006, 10:42 AM~6862075
> *didi i get it or am i to late someone else got it?
> *


sorry not my contest dont know the answer

did the smileys cause those r some nice prizes


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: BIGKILLA503, didimakeyascream, *Minidreams Inc.*, twinn, mitchapalooza65, MASTERPIECESMCC

just lemme know if im right :cheesy:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

GO TO BED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 30 2006, 10:48 AM~6862099
> *GO TO BED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


who, :dunno: mini? lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Adam pl_@Dec 30 2006, 10:53 AM~6861867
> *what is
> back row first
> 1)MINIDREAMS
> ...



YOU CORRECT ON THE FAMILY NAMES ! AND IN ORDER !</span>[/u]


But the Bouns is wrong ! 


Please PM me your add and i will send it out !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 30 2006, 11:17 AM~6861957
> *What Is, Why Are you giving such a nice kit away
> *


Tring to push the hobby ! Hopefully if having something away from the common kit will bring you guys back into building ! 


PLUS ! I offered it to MITCH for 30.00 dollars and he never paid me so I thought what hell ! 


OH ! and got 2 others LOL!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 30 2006, 03:37 AM~6861212
> *And  for  a
> PLEASE  ANSWER  THE   HIDDEN  QUESTION   LIKE  ON  JEPORDY  ! </span></span>
> *



what is :: how to spell <span style=\'color:blue\'>BONUS Alex???????? :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 30 2006, 10:56 AM~6862129
> *YOU  CORRECT  ON  THE  FAMILY  NAMES !  AND  IN  ORDER !</span>[/u]
> But the  Bouns  is  wrong !
> Please  PM  me  your  add  and  i  will  send  it  out !
> *


damn, i was right too.... now i dont like em either, lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ok lets answer the wrong question ! 



is it correct?
For 200 dave,
What is,the year for the monty? WELL DONT HURT YOUR SELF ! LOL!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 30 2006, 12:01 PM~6862154
> *what is :: how to spell BONUS Alex???????? :biggrin:
> *



TJAy ! You spelled it wrong LOL! .
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin::biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :bigg:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 30 2006, 11:14 AM~6862205
> *TJAy !    You  spelled  it wrong  LOL!  .
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin::biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :bigg:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :
> *


uh huh


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 30 2006, 12:19 PM~6862250
> *uh huh
> *



LOL! Just playin around ! I think you spelled it right but mine look better! LOL!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 30 2006, 04:37 AM~6861212
> *Ok  heres  is  my  donation !  LOL!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

what is 3:09 (the time) :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

For 200 wat is mcba on the homies shirt


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

what is 2+2=4


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Who is Marinate Alex????? The only member sporting a M.C.B.A. Shirt????


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

for 200 Alex
what is the tagger doing to the t-bird???


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

What is Model Car Builder's Association of America (M.C.B.A.) Alex?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

What is, special golden wheels bonus is an incorrect statement?

I still wanted the monte D, u never sent me pics over before you started hazing me!!!! lost in translation brother


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

What is class Action??


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

What is MPC

Or 

What is molded in Blue


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

How bout "What is Give me the damn model I can't figure it out"

Just Kidding

I'm lost.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

molded in blue, means its blue not white---wonder if we are reading into it too much? he said its something that comes to mind


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

What are the racks on the trunk lid?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I know what it all means....I'm just throwing out anything.......I don't know what else to say. :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

What is, Golden Wheels are here?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

me too lol---damn dave


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

How about:

For 2000 and the Daily Double Alex:

What are a bunch of grown men doing in a forum making an ass out of them selves just guessing random crap to win a model??

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

HAHAHAHHAHA----good one, but ill make an ass outta myself to win a free model car anyday!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Me to............!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 30 2006, 12:56 PM~6862414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

what is, carlo get E. derby ? lol!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

what is, we are here?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 01:38 PM~6862651
> *what is, we are here?
> *


waiting


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

how about what is the white dot on the drivers side door? :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Alex- "answer-for ages 10 to adult!!"

Sean Connery- "What is the age group this kit is intended for?"


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

ahhh fuck i think he got it


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

damn i didnt think that woulda been it


what is a prototype model?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

i was lookin at the ages earlier, didnt think that would be it----but maybe it is, the tweezers are kinda pointing to it


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 30 2006, 01:06 PM~6862479
> *for 200 Alex
> what is the tagger doing to the t-bird???
> *


your getting warmer !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

who is mini spray bombing the t-bird alex???


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

wat is why is the tagger spraying the t-bird???????
because minis gonna paint it :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

oh damn, i thought the bonus question was for the monte picture, lol.

is that a cutlass your making?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 30 2006, 03:10 PM~6863045
> *who is mini spray bombing the t-bird alex???
> *


Your real hot TJAY ! Now find the right wording !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 30 2006, 03:12 PM~6863053
> *oh damn, i thought the bonus question was for the monte picture, lol.
> 
> is that a cutlass your making?
> *



Martain I am making a 79 caprice 2dr !


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

who is mini painting the 79 caprice 2dr


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

what is minis next project :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 30 2006, 03:16 PM~6863071
> *Martain    I  am  making  a  79  caprice 2dr  !
> *


ah, nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

who is mini spray painting the ford thunderbird alex?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

what is mini turning that thunderbird into?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

who is david painting the thunder bird???????????


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

who is mini spray painting the t-bird alex???


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

who is davids next project?????????????????


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Who is David spray painting the ford thunderbird alex???


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

who is davids new caprice in the making?????


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

What is Davids next project Alex?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

who is mini spray painting the cougar????


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Who is David spray painting the chevy caprice project Alex?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 03:23 PM~6863131
> *Who is David spray painting the chevy caprice project Alex?
> *


ahhhhhhh fuck i was gonna say that


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Whos is David spray painting the mercury cougar?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 02:25 PM~6863146
> *Whos is David spray painting the mercury cougar?
> *


 :twak: thats the same shit i said :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

what is david drunk that coke????????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

you said mini, i said david----u said cougar i said mercury cougar 

these things are specific as hell


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

who is mini (david) spray painting the ltd alex????


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

What is ???? The Fucking Answer Alex?????? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Whos is Mini (David) spray painting the Ford LTD Alex?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 30 2006, 03:28 PM~6863182
> *What is ???? The Fucking Answer Alex?????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Who is Mini, aka David, sitting at home watching us fill up like 30 pages of posts and still not figuring out the answer??

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

who is David (mini) is spray painting that project at 3:09 alex?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 02:28 PM~6863185
> *Whos is Mini (David) spray painting the Ford LTD Alex?
> 
> 
> *


 you fawking sponge :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

what is david painted the caprice?????????????????


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

what is david painted the thunder bird???


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

What is David (Mini) is painting a kit today?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

What is David (minidreams) painted the Ford Thunderbird Alex?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 nice t bird :0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

what is david is going 2 start on the thunder bird today???????


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

What is David/Mini is painting the T-Bird RIGHT NOW??


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

who is mini (david) spray painting the 79 t-bird alex???


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

what is david started on the thunderbird???????????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 30 2006, 03:29 PM~6863189
> *Who is Mini, aka David, sitting at home watching us fill up like 30 pages of posts and still not figuring out the answer??
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


PM your addy MKD ! I get you some thing just for being a  FUNNY ASS NUT !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 30 2006, 03:35 PM~6863223
> *What is David/Mini is painting the T-Bird RIGHT NOW??
> *



OH SO CLOSE ! 

Watch the answer / question wording ! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:uh:

Who is David/Mini painting the T-Bird RIGHT NOW??


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

hno:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

what is the tagger doing next to the thunder bird
david is paintin the thunder bird right now?????


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Who is David/Minidreams Inc. is painting the T-Bird in the picture??


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Who is David/Minidreams is painting the T-Bird RIGHT NOW??


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

What is David/Mini is spray painting the T-Bird RIGHT NOW??


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

he can't paint it yet, he didn't even trim the flash off of it! lol


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Who is David/Mini is spray painting the T-Bird RIGHT NOW??


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Who is David/Mini is spray painting the T-Bird in that picture??


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

WHAT IS THE TAGGER NEXT TO THE THUNDER BIRD

DAVID IS ABOUT TO PAINT THE THUNDER BIRD


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

What is David/Mini is spray painting the T-Bird in that picture??


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:biggrin: Who is a Fucktard Cockmonkey ????? Is it you Alex?????? :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

WHAT IS DAVID PAINTED THE THUNDER BIRD DURRING THIS CONTEST?????????


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

HAHA

Who is David/Mini in the form of a "homie" is spray painting the T-Bird when that picture was taken ??


ughhh


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

What is I feel retarted calling david a 1 inch tall figure, and probably nowhere close to this fawking answer---after 100000 tries, and my post count has went up 200 in two days??? 

alex


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

THIS IS THE HARDEST ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :around:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 30 2006, 03:44 PM~6863293
> *:biggrin: Who is a Fucktard Cockmonkey ????? Is it you Alex?????? :biggrin:
> *


LOL! 
You get your package yet ?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 03:47 PM~6863305
> *What is I feel retarted calling david a 1 inch tall figure, and probably nowhere close to this fawking answer---after 100000 tries, and my post count has went up 200 in two days???
> 
> alex
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 30 2006, 02:47 PM~6863310
> *LOL!
> You  get  your  package  yet ?
> *


nope not yet homie when was it sent?????


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

What is David/Mini is spray painting the T-Bird in the picture with the MCBA family all posing??




lol


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

ALEX = MINI ORDER A T-BIRD FROM BETO AND HE'S GOT ONE ALREADY, I THINK MINI DOESN'T WANT THE ONE HE ORDERED FROM BETO..... FOR 5000 POINTS :0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 30 2006, 03:50 PM~6863325
> *ALEX = MINI ORDER A T-BIRD FROM BETO AND HE'S GOT ONE ALREADY, I THINK MINI DOESN'T WANT THE ONE HE ORDERED FROM BETO..... FOR 5000 POINTS  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

What is David/Mini is painting his T-Bird right now??


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

What is David/Mini is painting the Ford Thunder Bird RIGHT NOW??


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 30 2006, 03:50 PM~6863325
> *ALEX =  MINI ORDER A T-BIRD FROM BETO AND HE'S GOT ONE ALREADY, I THINK MINI DOESN'T WANT THE ONE HE ORDERED FROM BETO..... FOR 5000 POINTS  :0
> *



Waiting on the lot of my model stuff to sale Then i was going to add money to pay pal ! I cant pay you til there is money on pay pal! BUT I STILL WANT A FEW MORE ! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

hahahaha---fawking sponge


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Who is David/Mini is going to paint the T-Bird once we get this right?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

What is David/Mini is painting the T-Bird after it is prepped for paint??


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey Mitch, you can't copy and paste my words....... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

WHAT IS MINI PREPING THE THUNDER BIRD FOR PAINT?????


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I didnt MK, its diff ho!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 02:53 PM~6863347
> *hahahaha---fawking sponge
> *


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 03:56 PM~6863364
> *I didnt MK, its diff ho!
> *


 :0


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

What is there will be a "homie" of me hanging myself from minis shelf in the next pic if I cant get this right, ALEX??!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ANSWER then QUESTION !


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 03:56 PM~6863373
> *What is there will be a "homie" of me hanging myself from minis shelf in the next pic if I cant get this right, ALEX??!!
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 30 2006, 02:57 PM~6863375
> *ANSWER  then  QUESTION !
> *


WE CAN'T ANSWER A QUESTION IF WE DON'T KNOW WHAT THE QUESTION IS ALEX


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Answer-Painting it
Question-What is david doing/going to do to that ford?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

WHO IS DAVID PAINTING THE THUNDER BIRD????


WHY IS THE TAGGER SPRAYING THE THUNDER BIRD


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

David is painting the T-Bird right now

What is David/Mini is painting the T-Bird RIGHT NOW ALEX??


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

WHAT COLOR IS MINI GOING TO SPARY PAINT THE T-BIRD ALEX???


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

ANSWER-----Spray Painting it
Question-----What is David/Minidreams doing to that Ford Thunder Bird


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

WHO IS DAVID PREPING THE THUNDER BIRD FOR PAINT


WHY IS THE TAGGER SPRAYING THE THUNDER BIRD ????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You guys have fun I am off to work I will check back in when i get off ! LOL!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 30 2006, 12:53 PM~6863345
> *Waiting  on  the  lot  of  my  model stuff  to  sale  Then i  was  going  to  add  money  to  pay pal !  I  cant  pay  you  til  there  is  money  on  pay  pal!  BUT  I STILL  WANT  A  FEW  MORE ! :biggrin:
> *


DID I WIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

DAMN I HAVE A HEAD ACHE


WHY IS MINI TORCHERING US


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

shit


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 04:01 PM~6863403
> *shit
> *


you win!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65+Dec 30 2006, 04:01 PM~6863403-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

MOTHER F#%ER!!!!! :banghead:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

hahaha---YAY I WONT!! pm you my addy I guess?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

won"


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

MINI PM ME YOUR ANSWER, THAT WAY IF YOU GET A WINNER, I CAN ANNOUCE IT.....


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 30 2006, 04:04 PM~6863422
> *MINI PM ME YOUR ANSWER, THAT WAY IF YOU GET A WINNER, I CAN ANNOUCE IT.....
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

BETOS pm me that same answer that way we can move on  :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THANKS SCOOBY FOR PRIZE


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 30 2006, 02:50 PM~6863325
> *ALEX = MINI ORDER A T-BIRD FROM BETO AND HE'S GOT ONE ALREADY, I THINK MINI DOESN'T WANT THE ONE HE ORDERED FROM BETO..... FOR 5000 POINTS  :0
> *


Hey Beto
I have money in my paypal and it's burning me up!!!! LOL I use e-bay alot and the thought of not using it, just kills me. Hint

don


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I SPRAYED 1.**** BASE ON THE BOTTOM AND TOP. I SPRAYED 2. **** FLAKE MADE BY 3. **** BRAND. THE KOLOR I SPRAYED IS 4. **** KANDY ON TOP AND BOTTOM.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I SPRAYED 1.**** BASE ON THE BOTTOM AND TOP. I SPRAYED 2. **** FLAKE MADE BY 3. **** BRAND. THE KOLOR I SPRAYED IS 4. **** KANDY ON TOP AND BOTTOM.

THANKS SCOOBY FOR PRIZE


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 04:13 PM~6863466
> *I SPRAYED 1.**** BASE ON THE BOTTOM AND TOP. I SPRAYED 2. **** FLAKE MADE BY 3. **** BRAND. THE KOLOR I SPRAYED IS 4. **** KANDY ON TOP AND BOTTOM.
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Dec 30 2006, 01:12 PM~6863462
> *Hey Beto
> I have money in my paypal and it's burning me up!!!!  LOL  I use e-bay alot and the thought of not using it, just kills me.  Hint
> 
> ...


HINT: email me or pm me :cheesy:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I SPRAYED 1.SILVER BASE ON THE BOTTOM AND TOP. I SPRAYED 2. GOLD FLAKE MADE BY 3. TAMIYA BRAND. THE KOLOR I SPRAYED IS 4.Tangerine KANDY ON TOP AND BOTTOM.

THANKS SCOOBY FOR PRIZE


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

you said first to POST THE FOLLOWING-----didnt clarify that it was about the elky, so i posted that exactly!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

HAVE FUN GUYS!!!DONT GET TO FUSTRATED!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

scooby u play, and if u win u can let me have the civic!! u know u wanna guess


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 04:22 PM~6863498
> *scooby u play, and if u win u can let me have the civic!! u know u wanna guess
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HOW IM GONNA PLAY FOR WHAT I DONATED FOOL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 30 2006, 02:12 PM~6863461
> *THANKS SCOOBY FOR PRIZE
> *





I posted "the following" just as u asked, can I win?!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

exactly, i call in a pinch guesser, scoob lol


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 04:23 PM~6863505
> *I posted "the following" just as u asked, can I win?!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

PMED YOU THE ANSWER TO MINIS ? BETO :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

i was serious!!!! i posted the follwing like he said!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 30 2006, 04:37 AM~6861212
> *20crew/000_2697.jpg[/img]
> 
> I  have  a  hiden qustion  in  here!  If  you get  that  right  then the  monty  is  yours !
> ...


*?.WHY IS THE TAGGER NEXT TO THE THUNDERBIRD
ANSWER.WAT IS DAVIDS NEXT ENTRY IN THE YEAR LONG BUILD OFF!!!*


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I SPRAYED 1.SILVER BASE ON THE BOTTOM AND TOP. I SPRAYED 2. TROPI CALI FLAKE MADE BY 3. LIL DADDY ROTH BRAND. THE KOLOR I SPRAYED IS 4.TANGERINE KANDY ON TOP AND BOTTOM.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I SPRAYED 1.SILVER BASE ON THE BOTTOM AND TOP. I SPRAYED 2. WARM BEER FLAKE MADE BY 3. LIL DADDY ROTH BRAND. THE KOLOR I SPRAYED IS 4.TANGERINE KANDY ON TOP AND BOTTOM.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I SPRAYED 1.SILVER BASE ON THE BOTTOM AND TOP. I SPRAYED 2. ODD BALL ORANGE FLAKE MADE BY 3. LIL DADDY ROTH BRAND. THE KOLOR I SPRAYED IS 4.TANGERINE KANDY ON TOP AND BOTTOM.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I SPRAYED 1.SILVER BASE ON THE BOTTOM AND TOP. I SPRAYED 2. CHERRY PIE FLAKE MADE BY 3. LIL DADDY ROTH BRAND. THE KOLOR I SPRAYED IS 4.TANGERINE KANDY ON TOP AND BOTTOM.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I SPRAYED 1.SILVER BASE ON THE BOTTOM AND TOP. I SPRAYED 2. RUINED RETINA RED FLAKE MADE BY 3. LIL DADDY ROTH BRAND. THE KOLOR I SPRAYED IS 4.TANGERINE KANDY ON TOP AND BOTTOM.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 01:17 PM~6863480
> *you said first to POST THE FOLLOWING-----didnt clarify that it was about the elky, so i posted that exactly!
> *


IT WOULD BE THE '68 ELK, THANKS MITCH, I FIXED THE POST.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

no prob, were any of my guesses just now close at all?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 30 2006, 04:12 PM~6863461
> *THANKS SCOOBY FOR PRIZE
> *


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I SPRAYED 1.SILVER BASE ON THE BOTTOM AND TOP. I SPRAYED 2. surfite silver FLAKE MADE BY 3. LIL DADDY ROTH BRAND. THE KOLOR I SPRAYED IS 4.TANGERINE KANDY ON TOP AND BOTTOM.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 30 2006, 01:12 PM~6863461
> *THANKS SCOOBY FOR PRIZE
> *


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

am i close at all?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 01:39 PM~6863573
> *no prob, were any of my guesses just now close at all?
> *


NOT CLOSE AT ALL


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

I GUESS THEY GAVE UP :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i'm thinking of a sentance, guess that sentance and i'll give you my entire inventory in my store :cheesy:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 30 2006, 04:55 PM~6864054
> *i'm thinking of a sentance, guess that sentance and i'll give you my entire inventory in my store :cheesy:
> *


is that the sentence ^^^^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 30 2006, 05:55 PM~6864054
> *i'm thinking of a sentance, guess that sentance and i'll give you my entire inventory in my store :cheesy:
> *


god damn it why cant i guess what mini is talking about???? :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 30 2006, 05:56 PM~6864060
> *is that the sentence ^^^^^^^ :biggrin:
> *


you couldn't be more wrong, lol


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 30 2006, 04:56 PM~6864066
> *you couldn't be more wrong, lol
> *


muther fucker  :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 30 2006, 05:57 PM~6864073
> *muther fucker  :angry:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 30 2006, 04:12 PM~6863461
> *THANKS SCOOBY FOR PRIZE
> *


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

ok ok ok Ive got a # between 1 and 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000

first one to guess it will receive a nice tall glass of ShutTheFuckUp! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 30 2006, 06:00 PM~6864095
> *ok ok ok Ive got a # between 1 and 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000
> 
> first one to guess it will receive a nice tall glass of ShutTheFuckUp! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 30 2006, 05:02 PM~6864110
> *:0
> *


sorry try again :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

shit












do i win again ryan?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 05:03 PM~6864119
> *shit
> 
> *


 :0 so close but nope sorry not this time!!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

shoot?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

fuck!!!!!!!!!!




??????


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Beto and Mini are the greatest guys on the face of the planet?! 






DO I win something now?!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 06:08 PM~6864157
> *Beto and Mini are the greatest guys on the face of the planet?!
> DO I win something now?!
> *


 :cheesy: nope!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 05:08 PM~6864157
> *Beto and Mini are the greatest guys on the face of the planet?!
> DO I win something now?!
> *




yup you sure do!!!!!! A nice brown rim ring around your lips :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 30 2006, 04:11 PM~6864183
> *
> yup you sure do!!!!!! A nice brown rim ring around your lips  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 



I guess I stepped into that one


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

you can edit your qoute now that I fixed that god awfull yellow :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 30 2006, 04:00 PM~6864095
> *ok ok ok Ive got a # between 1 and 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000
> 
> first one to guess it will receive a nice tall glass of ShutTheFuckUp! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I would if I werent forum illiterate!


and you win a nice size 12 foot in your ass!!!!!!!!!!! you fawking jerkoff  


jk


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 06:21 PM~6864279
> *I would if I werent forum illiterate!
> and you win a nice size 12 foot in your ass!!!!!!!!!!!    you fawking jerkoff
> jk
> *


 :0


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 05:21 PM~6864279
> *I would if I werent forum illiterate!
> and you win a nice size 12 foot in your ass!!!!!!!!!!!    you fawking jerkoff
> jk
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I'll match your 12 and raise you an inch sponge boy :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

has anyone won the monty yet dont feel like goin thru 10 pages of posts


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 30 2006, 04:37 AM~6861212
> *
> I  have  a  hiden qustion  in  here!  If  you get  that  right  then the  monty  is  yours !
> 
> ...


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 30 2006, 04:12 PM~6863461
> *THANKS SCOOBY FOR PRIZE
> *


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

haha project----u doin it ganstaaaaa


nobodys figured this out? *********** needs to get off of work so we know!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 30 2006, 05:11 PM~6864183
> *yup you sure do!!!!!! A nice brown rim ring around your lips  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

:banghead: :banghead:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

What Is, Where'd u get the t-bird


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

what is, what color is the t-bird gonna be


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

what is, why isnt the tagger with the rest of the crew


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

WHAT IS THE COLOR OF THE T BIRD? answer blue 




lolz


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Dec 30 2006, 04:37 AM~6861212-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 30 2006, 03:58 PM~6863387
> *WHO IS DAVID PAINTING THE THUNDER BIRD????
> WHY IS THE TAGGER SPRAYING THE THUNDER BIRD
> *


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 30 2006, 04:00 PM~6863396
> *WHO IS DAVID PREPING THE THUNDER BIRD FOR PAINT
> WHY IS THE TAGGER SPRAYING THE THUNDER BIRD ????
> *


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

LOL YOU GUYS R STILL AT IT LOL


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 30 2006, 08:23 PM~6865092
> *LOL YOU GUYS R STILL AT IT LOL
> *


uh huh :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

WOW, im aaaaaalllllllllllllllllllll confused?

im lost in a world of lowriders and contests LOL


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 30 2006, 06:23 PM~6865092
> *LOL YOU GUYS R STILL AT IT LOL
> *


do u know the answer?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

what is david is going 2 start on the thunder bird today???????


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

what is david is going 2 start on making another caprice out of the thunder bird today???????


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

what is david started on the thunder bird today???????


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Adam pl_@Dec 30 2006, 07:27 PM~6865117
> *do u know the answer?
> *


yup :0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 30 2006, 08:33 PM~6865160
> *yup :0
> *


soooooo whats up :wave:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

Hey i got to head to work Twinn ! If someone gets this right let them know ! BUT ITS GOT TO BE WORDED LIKE THIS !



Answer frist / then the Question !

beto knows it 2 so we will be checking here and there


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 30 2006, 08:38 PM~6865195
> *Hey i got to head to work Twinn ! If someone gets this right let them know ! BUT ITS GOT TO BE WORDED LIKE THIS !
> Answer frist / then the Question !
> 
> ...


u should of fucked upp the post and put exactly what he said :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:nono: :nono:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 30 2006, 08:40 PM~6865218
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


so am i even close 2 getting the answer right????:biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Who is MINi (David) spray painting the T-bird

And

What is Who is in the back ground and what is he doing?? For all the dice Alex????


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

who is david painting a car???????


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

8 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
is that you mini :scrutinize:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

*I KNOW THE ANSWER. RIGHT MINI?* :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Dec 30 2006, 09:23 PM~6865467
> *I KNOW THE ANSWER. RIGHT MINI? :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

?.what is the taggers name
answer.who is the new member of M.C.B.A bigdogg323 :dunno:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

what is a clock? iono

im still lost...


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

was i close or far off??????????


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

far


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

damn it!!!! :angry: any other hints????


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

what are the questions?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 30 2006, 11:08 PM~6865997
> *what are the questions?
> *


 :angry: look


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

i did lol...lots of pages of answers!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 30 2006, 11:19 PM~6866057
> *i did lol...lots of pages of answers!
> *


ya i :biggrin: kno


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 30 2006, 04:12 PM~6863461
> *THANKS SCOOBY FOR PRIZE
> *


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

It is being spray painted

What is happening to this car

i suck at jeopordy lol


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I SPRAYED MY '68 ELK 1.Black BASE ON THE BOTTOM AND TOP. I SPRAYED 2. Rainbow FLAKE MADE BY 3. PPG BRAND. THE KOLOR I SPRAYED IS 4. Tangerine KANDY ON TOP AND BOTTOM.


The rainbow flake is also a vibrance collection from PPG.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 30 2006, 11:35 PM~6866126
> *I SPRAYED MY '68 ELK 1.Black BASE ON THE BOTTOM AND TOP. I SPRAYED 2. Rainbow FLAKE MADE BY 3. PPG BRAND. THE KOLOR I SPRAYED IS 4. Tangerine KANDY ON TOP AND BOTTOM.
> The rainbow flake is also a vibrance collection from PPG.
> *


 :0 this is your kinda game!!! :0


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

opps , repost


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

wtf nobody yet?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 30 2006, 11:40 PM~6866157
> *wtf nobody yet?
> *


nope ive been trying


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 30 2006, 10:36 PM~6866134
> *:0 this is your kinda game!!! :0
> *


lol its really been luck cause i suck at this


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 30 2006, 11:42 PM~6866171
> *lol its really been luck cause i suck at this
> *


man tha monte one is hard we could atleast get tha ?? and answer it


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

haha whats wrong bro? don't cry. They will be back on tonight to tease us more with this question!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 31 2006, 12:33 AM~6866618
> *haha whats wrong bro? don't cry. They will be back on tonight to tease us more with this question!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SORRY, JUST DONE PAINTING. I WILL GO BACK AND CHECK ANSWERS.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

woohoo!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 31 2006, 01:26 AM~6867248
> *woohoo!
> *


 :angry: DAMN I THOGHT YOU WON..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

hahah i can keep dreaming cant i??? :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

hno: hno:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 31 2006, 12:45 AM~6867449
> *hno:  hno:
> *


i agree ^


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THANKS SCOOBY FOR PRIZE


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

so nobodys answer 2 minis question was right???or even close????


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

so all those answers were wrong? was i even in the ballpark?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I SPRAYED MY '68 ELK 1.**** BASE ON THE BOTTOM AND TOP. I SPRAYED 2. **** FLAKE MADE BY 3. **** BRAND. THE KOLOR I SPRAYED IS 4. **** KANDY ON TOP AND BOTTOM.

1.Gold
2.Silver
3.House of Kolor
4.Brandywine


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

I SPRAYED MY '68 ELK 1.**** BASE ON THE BOTTOM AND TOP. I SPRAYED 2. **** FLAKE MADE BY 3. **** BRAND. THE KOLOR I SPRAYED IS 4. **** KANDY ON TOP AND BOTTOM.


1. gold
2. silver
3. pegasus
4. apple red


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I SPRAYED MY '68 ELK 1.**** BASE ON THE BOTTOM AND TOP. I SPRAYED 2. **** FLAKE MADE BY 3. **** BRAND. THE KOLOR I SPRAYED IS 4. **** KANDY ON TOP AND BOTTOM.


1. gold
2. silver
3. pegasus
4. Tangerine


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I SPRAYED MY '68 ELK 1.**** BASE ON THE BOTTOM AND TOP. I SPRAYED 2. **** FLAKE MADE BY 3. **** BRAND. THE KOLOR I SPRAYED IS 4. **** KANDY ON TOP AND BOTTOM.


1. gold
2. rainbow
3. ppg
4. tangerine


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

I SPRAYED MY '68 ELK 1.**** BASE ON THE BOTTOM AND TOP. I SPRAYED 2. **** FLAKE MADE BY 3. **** BRAND. THE KOLOR I SPRAYED IS 4. **** KANDY ON TOP AND BOTTOM.


1. gold
2. silver
3. ppg
4. apple red


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

SPRAYED MY '68 ELK 1.**** BASE ON THE BOTTOM AND TOP. I SPRAYED 2. **** FLAKE MADE BY 3. **** BRAND. THE KOLOR I SPRAYED IS 4. **** KANDY ON TOP AND BOTTOM.


1. gold
2. rainbow
3. ppg
4. apple red


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

SPRAYED MY '68 ELK 1.**** BASE ON THE BOTTOM AND TOP. I SPRAYED 2. **** FLAKE MADE BY 3. **** BRAND. THE KOLOR I SPRAYED IS 4. **** KANDY ON TOP AND BOTTOM.


1. silver
2. rainbow
3. ppg
4. apple red


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

lol i guess we got the apple red and tang covered!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

QUESTION:WHY IS THE THUNDRBIRD IN THE PIC
ANSWER:WHAT IS MINIS NEXT PAINT JOB


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

QUESTION:WHY IS THE THUNDRBIRD IN THE PIC
ANSWER:WHAT IS MINIS NEXT PROJECT


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

#1 gold
#2 fire ball red
#3 roth
# tangerine orange


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

QUESTION:WHY IS THE THUNDRBIRD IN THE PIC
ANSWER:WHAT IS MINIS FIRST THUNDERBIRD RESIN


??????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I SPRAYED MY '68 ELK 1.**** BASE ON THE BOTTOM AND TOP. I SPRAYED 2. **** FLAKE MADE BY 3. **** BRAND. THE KOLOR I SPRAYED IS 4. **** KANDY ON TOP AND BOTTOM.

1.Silver
2.Gold
3.Roth
4.Tangerine Orange


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

BETO AND MINI ARE ONLINE!!!!
hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 31 2006, 01:28 AM~6868279
> *#1 gold
> #2 fire ball red
> #3 roth
> ...



#1 silver
#2 fire ball red
#3 roth
#4 tangerine orange


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HEllo! Guys ! I just went back and looked and yet no winners ! If I gave up the question then the answer would be to easy! Thats whay you have to guess both ! 


LOOK ! When you frist saw the pic what popped in your head! 


The words to the question have been spoken ! Find them and put them together to get the correct ANSWER/ Question ! 



GOD THIS IS GREAT !


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn, i hat to say it, but im still lost LOL

but hell ill try it...

#1primer grey?
#2metal flake red?
#3HOK
#4clear?

hell if i know, but damn, if i win .....


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 31 2006, 04:04 AM~6868400
> *HEllo!    Guys  !  I  just  went  back  and  looked  and  yet  no winners !  If  I  gave  up  the  question  then the  answer  would  be  to  easy!  Thats  whay  you  have  to  guess  both !
> LOOK  !  When  you  frist  saw  the  pic  what  popped  in  your  head!
> The  words  to  the  question  have  been  spoken !  Find  them  and  put them  together  to  get  the  correct  ANSWER/ Question !
> ...


 :cheesy: ILL BE BACK :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 31 2006, 01:24 AM~6868260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


QUESTION:why is everyone in the pic
ANSWER:what is cops busted you for being high?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 31 2006, 01:24 AM~6868260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


question:who are in the pic
answer: there all M.C.B.A members

whats the prize for this anyway?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

QUESTION:WHY IS THE THUNDRBIRD IN THE PIC
ANSWER:WHAT IS MINIS NEXT SUSPECT :dunno:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WOW, I POSTED THE FLAKE THAT I USE WITH A PICTURE, AND ALSO NAMED THE KANDY THAT I USE ALSO........NO SEARCHERS TONIGHT. THIS ONE IS VERY EASY....WHERE'S FELIX????


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

question:question
Answer:Answer

:dunno: 

damn it if im trying


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 31 2006, 04:10 AM~6868430
> *WOW, I POSTED THE FLAKE THAT I USE WITH A PICTURE, AND ALSO NAMED THE KANDY THAT I USE ALSO........NO SEARCHERS TONIGHT. THIS ONE IS VERY EASY....WHERE'S FELIX????
> *


I KNO WHAT IT IS BUT IM NOT PLAYING FOR THIS ONE


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

OKAY, I HAVE A CIVIC SiR '95 THAT SCOOBY DONATED TO THE CONTEST.

FIRST TO FILL IN THE FOLLOWING BLANKS WINS THE CIVIC. MADE by FUJIMI

I SPRAYED MY '68 ELK 1.**** BASE ON THE BOTTOM AND TOP. I SPRAYED 2. **** FLAKE MADE BY 3. **** BRAND. THE KOLOR I SPRAYED IS 4. **** KANDY ON TOP AND BOTTOM.

1.
2.
3.
4.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

QUESTION:WHY IS THE THE TAGGER SPRAYING THE THUNDRBIRD 
ANSWER:WHAT IS DAMN I DONT KNOW


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

HERE'S MY ELK, FLAKED TOP AND STRAIGHT CANDY BOTTOM. HOPE YOU LIKE. PICTURES DO NOT DO JUSTICE. NO CLEAR YET


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

HINT: POST #118


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

QUESTION:WHY IS THE THUNDRBIRD IN THE PIC
ANSWER:WHAT MINI IS GOING 2 OPEN IT UP
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

QUESTION:WHY IS THE THUNDRBIRD IN THE PIC
ANSWER:WHAT IS MINIS ULTIMATE PROJECT
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

QUESTION:WHY IS MINI OFFERING A RARE MONTE
ANSWER:WHAT IS FOR THE CONTEST
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
:biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ANSWER.WAT IS DAVIDS NEXT ENTRY IN THE YEAR LONG BUILD OFF!!! 
?.WHY IS THE TAGGER NEXT TO THE THUNDERBIRD


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy+Dec 31 2006, 04:26 AM~6868497-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I SPRAYED MY '68 ELK 1.silver BASE ON THE BOTTOM AND TOP. I SPRAYED 2. rainbow FLAKE MADE BY 3. ppg BRAND. THE KOLOR I SPRAYED IS 4. tangerine KANDY ON TOP AND BOTTOM.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

am i even close?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 31 2006, 04:31 AM~6868511
> *am i even close?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 31 2006, 02:30 AM~6868506
> *
> *



LOL, ya you caught me!!!!!

i went thru like thirty pages, and everytime you put this you winked. sooooo :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 31 2006, 01:12 AM~6868439
> *OKAY, I HAVE A CIVIC SiR '95 THAT SCOOBY DONATED TO THE CONTEST.
> 
> FIRST TO FILL IN THE FOLLOWING BLANKS WINS THE CIVIC. MADE by FUJIMI
> ...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

he did say put the ............... NEVERMIND........ ill keep that to myself uffin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 31 2006, 01:31 AM~6868511
> *am i even close?
> *


HALF CLOSE


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I SPRAYED MY '68 ELK 1.black BASE ON THE BOTTOM AND TOP. I SPRAYED 2. rainbow FLAKE MADE BY 3. ppg BRAND. THE KOLOR I SPRAYED IS 4. brandywine KANDY ON TOP AND BOTTOM.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:around:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

closer or further ?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 31 2006, 01:33 AM~6868520
> *
> *


WINNER, WINNER, WINNER
I HAVE YOUR ADDY, CONGRATS

I KNEW YOU WOULD GET THIS RIGHT....


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I SPRAYED MY '68 ELK 1.silver BASE ON THE BOTTOM AND TOP. I SPRAYED 2. rainbow FLAKE MADE BY 3. ppg BRAND. THE KOLOR I SPRAYED IS 4. brandywine KANDY ON TOP AND BOTTOM.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

I SPRAYED MY '68 ELK 1.kandy BASE ON THE BOTTOM AND TOP. I SPRAYED 2. rainbow FLAKE MADE BY 3. ppg BRAND. THE KOLOR I SPRAYED IS 4. orange KANDY ON TOP AND BOTTOM.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

congrats felix!!!!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn]


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ANSWER.WAT IS DAVIDS NEXT ENTRY IN THE YEAR LONG BUILD OFF!!! 
?.WHY IS THE TAGGER NEXT TO THE THUNDERBIRD


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 31 2006, 01:35 AM~6868532
> *WINNER, WINNER, WINNER
> I HAVE YOUR ADDY, CONGRATS
> 
> ...



:rofl: on the first try i was kinda holdin out but u guys took to long lol 


thanks again beto!


Bestoscustoms #1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

congrats felix! i wouldnt have thought brandywine again til i thought bout yesterdays one!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

thank god its over the suspence was killing me now someone win that damn monte :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ya i knowi posted it twice, but i think i got it.... maybe, even though i stole the idea LOL


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

am i right or not!!!!!!?????


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

that monte one is too hard...


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 31 2006, 04:37 AM~6868548
> *thank god its over the suspence was killing me now someone win that damn monte  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


IM TRYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ITS MINE!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 31 2006, 04:39 AM~6868559
> *that monte one is too hard...
> *



Sit down in your thinking chair and think , think ! Cause when you do you part you sure were smart !


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

im prolly not even close am i?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 31 2006, 04:41 AM~6868574
> *IVE BEEN ON ALL DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i have lost my train of thought


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

oh ya, happy new years eve everyone!!!!!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

The answer is in the pic.
What is the answer.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 31 2006, 04:45 AM~6868594
> *The answer is in the pic.
> What is the answer.
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:   :angry: :around:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 31 2006, 02:46 AM~6868597
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:      :angry:  :around:
> *


LMFAOROFL


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

The time is 3 something.
What time is it?

^my final answer!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

QUESTION:WHY IS THE CLOCK IN THE PIC
ANSWER:WHAT IS YOUR BUILDING CLOCK
???????????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

answer:what is the time is 3:09
question:what is what time is it?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Is the t-birds front windshiled and hood supposed to look like that???


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

QUESTION:WHY IS THE CLOCK IN THE PIC
ANSWER:WHAT IS WE ARE RUNNING OUT OF ANSWERS!!!!
???????????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

resin comes like that i thought?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

answer: when is thats the time womone will figure this out
question: what is the meaning of the clock


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

dammit i said somethign about the clock like thirty pages ago


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

QUESTION:WHY IS THE T BIRDS WINDSHELD WARPED
ANSWER:WHAT IS ITS A RESIN SHIT HAPPENS
???????????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Dec 31 2006, 04:42 AM~6868577
> *im prolly not even close am i?
> *


nOPE ! lol! This is Funny as hell ! 

I will toss another kit ! 

A snap type Chevy duallie if any 1 post up the frist Magazine i was entered in and which kit was ? 


But for the monte you need to FOCUS !


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

What is removed for the picture?
Where are the homies name tags?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 31 2006, 01:51 AM~6868623
> *resin comes like that i thought?
> *


yeah i know how u gotta cut out the extra plastic but that big point at the end of the hood :dunno:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

question... what is the red sharpie doing in the pic
answer... mini just put a line on teh caprice


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 31 2006, 01:52 AM~6868633
> *
> A  snap  type  Chevy  duallie  if  any 1 post  up the  frist Magazine  i  was  entered in and  which  kit  was ?
> 
> *


FULL MONTY WITH THE BLUE HONDA


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

mini's gonna cut the body up anyways so its okay!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

wait a minute , that cant be min taggin in the background.... i got my reasons for that


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

MODEL CARS blue ford truck


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

question... why is there 15 people in the picture?
answer... what is someone is vandalizing minis car


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

model cars mag blue chevy truck 

408 ! i built this 1 yrs ago ! It was the frist built kit i did that ever made to magazine ! It was published in the very frist MODEL CARS issue !


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i never watch jeapordy so i dont kknow how to answer


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You know whats really funny ! all these wrong answers ! LOL!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PLAYGIRL (SHORT AND LIL ISSUES) WITH BLUE HONDA?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

its wrong? i just quoted you!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

he said name the fourteen M.C.B.A members, well theres 15 people in the picture


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 18 2006, 01:52 PM~5451689
> *
> It has tons of extras in the interior  16 Minidreams Resin speakers, dvd player ,filp down tv ps2 and all this was in here before we had all the neat stuff out now i had to build it all LOL! custom built console , custom headrest , tach  Hell I had worked on this kit for 6months and got it done only a dy before the show season started LOL! If any of you would like to see more of it !Look in the MODEL CARS contest issiue from 2004 and its under the Heartland Coverage ! Youll notice a few more i have done on the same page LOL!  Some of you show your builts why not show them here so we can take a look!
> *


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

he's one of the members but has 2 figures!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

50 chevy blue pickup Model Car mag

This was the frist car i had ever got put in a magazine !its hard to tell in the pics but it has alot of ghoust graphics !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 31 2006, 05:01 AM~6868685
> *PLAYGIRL (SHORT AND LIL ISSUES) WITH BLUE HONDA?
> *



It was a MINI shot ! :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

question... why is there only one rim on the caprice
answer... what is, someone jacked it


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Dec 31 2006, 05:05 AM~6868703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

lmao


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 31 2006, 05:01 AM~6868684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


model cars mag blue chevy truck 



 RIGHT CLICK SAVE ! </span> Bandit ! 

Pm your addy homie ! That was quick ! LOL!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

question... Who are all these people
answer... what is, The LIL Family


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 CONGRATS 87BURB!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

question... why are the windows masked up on teh resin car
answer... what is, mini is paint it


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

question... Who are all these people
answer... what is, The LIL MODEL CAR Family


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 31 2006, 04:07 AM~6868713
> *model cars mag blue chevy truck
> RIGHT  CLICK  SAVE ! </span>  Bandit !
> 
> ...


lol you gotta be quick on here!!! search function = working tonight! WOO! thanks mini! i'm gonna bow out of these contests i can't win anymore!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 31 2006, 03:09 AM~6868720
> *:0 CONGRATS 87BURB!!!!!!!!!!
> *


are you serious?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Comon scoob! this picture thing is yours!!! focus on the picture...like the movie mallrats "what are you looking at?" "a scooner" "HA! its a sailboat!" "a scooner is a sailboat!!!"


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Dec 31 2006, 05:10 AM~6868729
> *are you serious?
> *


HE WON THE DUALLY


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

oh i new dat.....lol


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 31 2006, 05:11 AM~6868733
> *Comon scoob! this picture thing is yours!!! focus on the picture...like the movie mallrats "what are you looking at?" "a scooner" "HA! its a sailboat!" "a scooner is a sailboat!!!"
> *


LOL MAN ITZ 5:12 AM IM THINKING IM THINKING...LOL


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i still dont even knwo what im working for here LOL


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

next paost will be page 76


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

lmao why is there a coke can in the picture?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 31 2006, 05:14 AM~6868751
> *lmao why is there a coke can in the picture?
> *


I ALREADY SAID THAT ONE


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

im not playing!! im just helping!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

question... why is there a cooke can in the picture
answer... uhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Who is painting the t-bird???


what is minidreams for 200


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

Who is painting the t-bird???
WHO is BETO for 200

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

1 last 1 from me before i go to bed ! 


I offer up a set resin square Kicker subs that i used in th e truck for thr TRUCK BUILD OFF if any one can guess how named the homie tagging the resin model ! 


and if you can post the pic I will duoble th e number of subs to 4 !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

CAN I PLAY? LOVIN NORMA'S LAPTOP, CHILLIN IN BED... :biggrin:
WAIT, I THINK SHE ONLY USED IT ONCE SINCE XMAS   
BOY I KNOW HOW TO GIVE A GIFT :cheesy: :cheesy: 
BIGGS DON'T TELL HER


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

david minidreams


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

cuz davids always painting shit


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 31 2006, 05:16 AM~6868764
> *Who is painting the t-bird???
> what is minidreams for 200
> *



Thats the closes yet ! 


Watch your wording !


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

thats not the picture, search for it, its out there!!! i remember seeing it!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

damnit mini i dont even think monk can figure this fuggin question out :angry:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

WHO IS PAINTING THE THUNDER BIRD

WHO IS DAVID/AKA MINIDREAMS


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

answer:whos is painting the thunderbird?
question:what is minidreams


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

lmao felix


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

WHO IS PAINTING THE THUNDER BIRD

WHO IS DAVID/AKA MINIDREAMSINC


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

oops backwards

answer : what is minidreams
question : who is painting the thunderbird?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 31 2006, 05:20 AM~6868786
> *WHO IS PAINTING THE THUNDER BIRD
> 
> WHO IS DAVID/AKA MINIDREAMS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

who will be painting the thunderbird

wat is, david irwin a.k.a. minidreams inc.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 31 2006, 05:23 AM~6868796
> *who will be painting the thunderbird
> 
> wat is, david irwin a.k.a. minidreams inc.
> *


:0 AHHH FUCK :tears:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 31 2006, 03:23 AM~6868796
> *who will be painting the thunderbird
> 
> wat is, david irwin a.k.a. minidreams inc.
> *


damn you know his last name?

shit we lost


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

the tension is rising


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

who will be painting the thunderbird

who is, david irwin a.k.a. minidreams inc


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Dec 31 2006, 02:23 AM~6868802
> *damn you know his last name?
> 
> shit we lost
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 31 2006, 05:17 AM~6868772
> *CAN I PLAY? LOVIN NORMA'S LAPTOP, CHILLIN IN BED... :biggrin:
> WAIT, I THINK SHE ONLY USED IT ONCE SINCE XMAS
> BOY I KNOW HOW TO GIVE A GIFT  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


LOL!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damnm i must want this car pretty bad, on a counta this is the latest i have stayed up in lke three years...


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

WHY IS THE THUNDER BIRD IN THE PICTURE

WHAT IS DAVID IRWIN/AKA MINIDREAMS INC. WILL BE PAINTING IT


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

answer:who is, david irwin a.k.a. minidreams inc. 

question:who will be painting the thunderbird

just trying backwards, for the hell of it


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Dec 31 2006, 05:26 AM~6868813
> *damnm i must want this car  pretty bad, on a counta this is the latest i have stayed up in lke three years...
> *



Have Fun ! LOL! 

Well I got to get some sleep ! I will be back later ! 

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVE !


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

thunderbird?

david...

make it simple


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

WHO HAS ALREADY STARTED PAINTING THE THUNDER BIRD

WHAT IS DAVID IRWIN/AKA MINIDREAMS INC.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

who is staying up hella late just to ge ta model kit?

wagonguy.....


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

who made his post count go from like 110 to 199 in like an hour


wagonguy...


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Dec 31 2006, 05:31 AM~6868830
> *who is staying up hella late just to ge ta model kit?
> 
> wagonguy.....
> *


 :uh: U AINT THE ONLY ONE ITZ 5:32 AM HERE


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ok ill shutup


200 uffin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Heres long shot just for fun ! 


Who can post up a 100 dallor bill with the vin # that has all the numbers of my Brith date !


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

lol damn no one got it yet? maybe if this gets to 100 pages they will give a hint lmao


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 31 2006, 05:33 AM~6868837
> *Heres  long  shot  just  for  fun !
> Who  can  post  up a  100 dallor  bill  with  the  vin  #  that  has  all the  numbers  of  my  Brith date !
> *


WHAT DO WE WIN????


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 31 2006, 02:33 AM~6868838
> *lol damn no one got it yet? maybe if this gets to 100 pages they will give a hint lmao
> *



that wont be to long!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

whats your birthday?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 31 2006, 05:33 AM~6868838
> *lol damn no one got it yet? maybe if this gets to 100 pages they will give a hint lmao
> *


Every word to the answer and question have been posted ! Now you just got to get them in a complete sentce for both ! 

Thats the hint ! 


WATCH YOUR WORDING !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 31 2006, 05:33 AM~6868840
> *WHAT DO WE WIN????
> *


An autogrphic pic of felix with his stunner shades on ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Dec 31 2006, 05:35 AM~6868843
> *whats your birthday?
> *


LOL! Well i guess thats a contest in its self !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 31 2006, 02:37 AM~6868848
> *An  autogrphic  pic  of  felix  with    his  stunner  shades  on !  LOL!  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: no garruntees!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ooo i know his birthday, now i need to ifnd a pic


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

DAMMIT i have a dollar bill with allthe numbers but 1


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

will that count
?????????????


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

QUOTE(kustombuilder @ Aug 1 2006, 12:40 PM) 
the one in the back spray painting sould be david(mini) 
LOL! Thats why its not in the line up ! I have taken that to! I will use it to take picks with the rides i am painting ! I looked for the 1s that come with the 1/24 scale cars cause he has a spray gun , but this 1 has spray cans !
Which 1 do you want to be ! Dont make me pick it for you ! LOL!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Dec 31 2006, 02:43 AM~6868866
> *will that count
> ?????????????
> *




lol u really want my picture dont u :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn D Happy Birthday you old fucker LMAO


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

oh i thought he was kidding about that?

i thought it was for the model kit?

nevermind then


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

it is his birthday, happy birthday man!!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

bull shit he changed his b-day just now :angry:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

dude, his birthday is 4/20... you can find the rest out LOL


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

my last post was for 87 burb, it was too late


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

your pretty close scoob, just on letter off


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

so his birthday isnt today? lol


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

oh were really gonna find a bill from 46....lol


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Dec 31 2006, 05:48 AM~6868884
> *your pretty close scoob, just on letter off
> *


haha i know his b-day i wrote it down i knew he was gonna make it harder :angry:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

im confused now.... he keeps changing it????


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

im done for tonight, i am not gonna figure out that one for the kit.... night LIL ...... HAVE FUN!!!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

damn mini im stuck here


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

Who will be painting the thunder bird???


who is minidreams inc/aka david irwin


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 31 2006, 05:38 AM~6868851
> *LOL!  Well i  guess  thats  a  contest  in  its  self !
> *


APRIL 20 1975!!!!!!!!!AKA 4:20 MY FAVOIRATE DAY!!!!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

WELL IM OUT ITZ 6:00 AM AND IM 2 TIERED 2 THINK SO LATERS!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

damn you guys r on a mission :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

What is painting the T-Bird

Who is Minidreams, David Irwin

I still can't believe we haven't gotten this one.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 31 2006, 05:43 AM~6868867
> *QUOTE(kustombuilder @ Aug 1 2006, 12:40 PM)
> the one in the back spray painting sould be david(mini)
> *



OK! WINNER ON THE SUBS ! </span> 

<span style=\'colorurple\'>
Pm and i will send out 4 subs ! 





NOW ! Sence no one has found out the Answer / question out yet ! I toss up another package of Sub woofers if you can post up a Pic of mini tagging up in some 1 elses post ! 

LOL! This will invole looking out side my topics , and also The pic i want to see an't in my photobucket ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 31 2006, 06:13 AM~6868920
> *APRIL 20 1975!!!!!!!!!AKA 4:20 MY FAVOIRATE DAY!!!!!
> *



LOL! Now you need to find a 100 dollar bill with 4 20 1975 in the # bar ! 

Good luck have fun ! :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 31 2006, 02:19 PM~6870086
> *LOL!  Now  you  need to  find  a  100 dollar  bill  with  4 20 1975  in the  #  bar  !
> 
> Good  luck  have  fun !  :biggrin:
> *


why are you doing this to me!!! :tears:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

Who will be painting the thunder bird???

who will be minidreams inc/aka david irwin


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

what will be done to the thunder bird

what is david irwin/Minidreams Inc. will be painting it


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

what will be done to the thunder bird

what is david irwin/Minidreams Inc. will be working on it


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

what will be done to the thunder bird

what is david irwin/Minidreams Inc.'s next paint job


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

what will be done to the thunder bird

what is david irwin/Minidreams Inc. will be opening it up


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

what will be done to the thunder bird

what is david irwin/Minidreams Inc. will be doing a crazy paint job on it


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

what will be done to the thunder bird

what is i dont know im going crazy here!!!!!!!!!!!! :around:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

what is mini will go all custom on it




what will be done to the thunder bird


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn, sleep scooby.....


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

what is david irwin/Minidreams Inc. will be painting it tonite




what will be done to the thunder bird?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

what is david irwin/Minidreams Inc. will be casting it





what will be done to the thunder bird?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

Its a T-BIRD 




What is mini painting in the back ground ?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

damn it i give up i have a head ache!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

WAT COLOR WILL THE CAR BE PAINTED??


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

what is, the dog in your avatar looks fawking scary as hell?? alex?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 31 2006, 03:45 PM~6870981
> *Its a T-BIRD
> What is mini painting in the back ground ?
> *


oh shit :0 
Hey i got to head to work Twinn ! If someone gets this right let them know ! BUT ITS GOT TO BE WORDED LIKE THIS !



Answer frist / then the Question !



Its a t- bird / What is mini painting in the back ground ?

If its not worded like that they dont win ! biggrin.gif

thats the answer mini gave me  
winner winner


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

thats the answer mini gave me 
winner winner 


WINNER, WINNER, WINNER
DAMN, I THOUGHT SOMEONE WOULD GET THIS NEXT YEAR.......... :biggrin: 

CONGRATS SCOOBY


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:cheesy: WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

you won scoob! congrats bro, u deserve it for staying up till 6am


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 31 2006, 06:12 PM~6871514
> *you won scoob!  congrats bro, u deserve it for staying up till 6am
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS BRO


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

bout damn time!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

CONGRATS SCOOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you really worked hard for that one!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy+Dec 31 2006, 06:19 PM~6871553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

oh.....  i thought i said that last night 

oh well, congrats scooby


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Dec 31 2006, 07:47 PM~6871950
> *oh.....    i thought i said that last night
> 
> oh well, congrats scooby
> *


LOL.....THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 1 2007, 01:40 AM~6873882
> *:biggrin:
> *


glad u made it on the winners list, im still on the losers list


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 1 2007, 02:54 AM~6873948
> *glad u made it on the winners list, im still on the losers list
> *


DO WHAT I DID GUESS FOR A WHOLE DAY STR8..LOL IM SURE YOU WILL WIN SOMETHING


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 1 2007, 01:55 AM~6873953
> *DO WHAT I DID GUESS FOR A WHOLE DAY STR8..LOL IM SURE YOU WILL WIN SOMETHING
> *


i actually got a life  :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 31 2006, 04:45 PM~6870981
> *Its a T-BIRD
> What is mini painting in the back ground ?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 1 2007, 02:57 AM~6873961
> *i actually got a life  :roflmao:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 1 2007, 01:58 AM~6873963
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 31 2006, 04:45 PM~6870981
> *Again Thanks from the M.C.B.A. !*


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thank you as well Mini..........No more Jeopardy for you!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 1 2007, 03:02 AM~6873984
> *LOL!    ABOUT  DAM  TIME  !
> Pm  your  addy  and  i  will  ship  out this  week !
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 1 2007, 03:03 AM~6873987
> *Thank you as well Mini..........No more Jeopardy for you!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


Q



A






What is Mini doing right now ! 


LAUGHING AT US !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Q: Why is David, aka Mini Laughing at us??

A: Because we spent 2 days and like 15 pages to figure out the most basic question and answer.

It was fun though!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 1 2007, 03:16 AM~6874048
> *Q:  Why is David, aka Mini Laughing at us??
> 
> A:  Because we spent 2 days and like 15 pages to figure out the most basic question and answer.
> ...


LOL :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 1 2007, 03:16 AM~6874048
> *Q:  Why is David, aka Mini Laughing at us??
> 
> A:  Because we spent 2 days and like 15 pages to figure out the most basic question and answer.
> ...


LOL! 


Now go back and look at what i said right after i posted ! 


WHAT WAS THE FRIST THING THAT POPPED UP IN YOUR HEAD WHEN YOU SAW THE PIC ! 


I made it so easy ! :biggrin: And i gave guys all those hints !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

NO kidding huh!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 1 2007, 03:22 AM~6874074
> *NO kidding huh!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

CONTEST FRIDAY NIGHT!!!! BE HERE AND WIN

www.betoscustomdesigns.com


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 4 2007, 02:09 AM~6898486
> *CONTEST FRIDAY NIGHT!!!! BE HERE AND WIN
> 
> www.betoscustomdesigns.com
> *


I am working on a specail prize for this up coming weekend ! If i cant get it done i try to offer up something else !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 4 2007, 12:11 AM~6898500
> *I  am working  on a  specail  prize  for  this  up  coming  weekend !  If  i  cant  get  it  done  i  try  to  offer  up  something  else !
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Something minidreams asks
What is a difficult question?

:roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup: See you guys tomorrow night after 8pm central time!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 4 2007, 04:54 PM~6903051
> *Something minidreams asks
> What is a difficult question?
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok ! Fellas ! To the winners from last on The Pontiac Bonny , the 80 monte carlo , and th e 4 kickers sub ! 

Adam pl , Scooby , 87 burl EVerything was shipped to today ! 

Thanks for playing ! 


TWINN! BIG C recevied his wheels that you donated to the contest !


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

thanks again mini


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

sweet----does that mean everything that was won was shippped today?  including the two that i won?


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

thanks alot


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 4 2007, 07:33 PM~6904547
> *sweet----does that mean everything that was won was shippped today?  including the two that i won?
> *


I can say what i donated has been shipped cause i went and shipped them LOL!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

ha sorry that was my mistake for not reading!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

TWINN! BIG C recevied his wheels that you donated to the contest !



Thanks Twinn for the wheels!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks mini, did you send out mine too? i see my name but you didnt say you shipped the chevy dullie? Eitherway i'm in no rush and thank you again!! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 3 2007, 11:09 PM~6898486
> *CONTEST FRIDAY NIGHT!!!! BE HERE AND WIN
> 
> www.betoscustomdesigns.com
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

hno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 6 2007, 12:33 AM~6915921
> *:wave:
> *


 :guns:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 5 2007, 11:34 PM~6915928
> *:guns:
> *


:scrutinize: wannabe thugs theese days :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 6 2007, 12:36 AM~6915953
> *:scrutinize: wannabe thugs theese days  :cheesy:
> *


how did u kno :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 5 2007, 11:37 PM~6915963
> *how did u kno  :cheesy:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 5 2007, 11:38 PM~6915974
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 6 2007, 12:38 AM~6915974
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

in 15 mins its going to be saturday. :tears:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 5 2007, 11:45 PM~6916040
> *in 15 mins its going to be saturday.  :tears:
> *


 :0


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

not where i'm at! :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 6 2007, 12:20 AM~6916370
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
:scrutinize: i see you beto :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>FIRST TO POST PICTURE OF FIRST MODELS THAT 408MODEL POSTED WILL WIN A GRAND NATIONAL DONATED BY "SOLO1"

GOOD LUCK....

THANK YOU SOLO1 FOR THE GN</span> :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

lol freeloaders :biggrin: 


















































































J/K








gonna be up for a while :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

GOOD LUCK PEOPLE


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:uh: those are betos


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

caprice on hubs needs to read the question again! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

NO ON THE '65 AND I PAINTED THE CARS ABOVE....


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 6 2007, 02:10 AM~6916871
> *:uh: those are betos
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

]


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

*AFTER WET SANDING AND POLISHING.*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>I PAINTED THE MAGNUM BELOW A 1.***** BASE WITH 2.****BASE. THAN I SHOOT A 3. ****** ****** OVER THE CAR. I KLEARED IT WITH 4.***** KLEAR.

1.
2.
3.
4.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WINNER, WINNER, WINNER

PM ME YOUR ADDY


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 6 2007, 02:19 AM~6916974
> *WINNER, WINNER, WINNER
> 
> PM ME YOUR ADDY
> *



SWEET!!! THANKS BETO!! & THANKS SOLO1!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

I PAINTED THE MAGNUM BELOW A 1.*Black* BASE WITH 2.white BASE. THAN I SHOOT A 3. tangerine kandyOVER THE CAR. I KLEARED IT WITH 4 HOk KLEAR.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

I PAINTED THE MAGNUM BELOW A 1.black BASE WITH 2.whiteBASE. THAN I SHOOT A 3. tangerine OVER THE CAR. I KLEARED IT WITH 4.ppg KLEAR.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

BETO I KNOW :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

I PAINTED THE MAGNUM BELOW A 1.black BASE WITH 2.white BASE. THAN I SHOOT A 3. tangerine candy OVER THE CAR. I KLEARED IT WITH 4.ppg KLEAR.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I HAVE YOUR ADDY


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 5 2007, 11:23 PM~6917013
> *BETO I KNOW :wave:
> *


CARNAL, YOU SHOULD HAVE ANSWER THE QUESTIONS.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

congrats scoob


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

i want to win also


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 
THANKS!!!!
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

FIRST TO COMPLETE THE BLANKS WINS A '94 IMPALA.

I PAINTED THE MAGNUM BELOW A 1.black BASE WITH 2.silverBASE. THAN I SHOOT A 3. tangerine pearlOVER THE CAR. I KLEARED IT WITH 4.ppg KLEAR.


I WAS WONDERING WHERE YOU WHERE. MISSED IT BY MINUTES.....


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 6 2007, 02:29 AM~6917085
> *congrats scoob
> *


thanks felix


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caprice On Hubz_@Jan 5 2007, 11:29 PM~6917088
> *
> i want to win also
> *


YOU WILL HOMIE...IT'S NOT OVER YET...I WILL POST ONE MORE FOR THE EVENING AND MAY DO ONE FROM WORK TOMORROW NIGHT. GOOD LUCK


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Good job Scooby


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 6 2007, 02:31 AM~6917116
> *YOU WILL HOMIE...IT'S NOT OVER YET...I WILL POST ONE MORE FOR THE EVENING AND MAY DO ONE FROM WORK TOMORROW NIGHT. GOOD LUCK
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 6 2007, 02:31 AM~6917119
> *Good job Scooby
> *


thanks bro..  congrats on your win 2


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

almost 2 am here


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>www.betoscustomdesigns.com


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

i thought you where going to ask who know's what tattoo you have on your back.?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 5 2007, 11:40 PM~6917226
> *i thought you where going to ask who know's what tattoo you have on your back.?
> *


I'M SAVING THAT ONE FOR TOMORROW... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 6 2007, 02:43 AM~6917256
> *I'M SAVING THAT ONE FOR TOMORROW... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

1976 CHEVY CAPRICE,1951 CHEVY BEL AIR,2 1939 FORD SEDAN,1940 FORD SEDAN,1951 CHEVY BEL AIR,1962 CHEVY IMPALA CONVERTABLE,1964 CHEVY IMPALA HARD TOP,1970 MONTE CARLO CONVERTABLE,1986 MONTE CARLO LS,FORD MUSTANG,CHEVY PICK UP,ACCORD WAGON,HONDA CIVIC,1/24th , 1/25th SCALE AUTO HAULER


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WINNER, WINNER, WINNER
PM ME YOUR ADDY



> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 5 2007, 11:46 PM~6917293
> *1976 CHEVY CAPRICE,1951 CHEVY BEL AIR,2 1939 FORD SEDAN,1940 FORD SEDAN,1951 CHEVY BEL AIR,1962 CHEVY IMPALA CONVERTABLE,1964 CHEVY IMPALA HARD TOP,1970 MONTE CARLO CONVERTABLE,1986 MONTE CARLO LS,FORD MUSTANG,CHEVY PICK UP,ACCORD WAGON,HONDA CIVIC,1/24th , 1/25th SCALE AUTO HAULER
> *


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

1976 Caprice, 1951 Chevy Bel Air, 1951 Chevy Bel Air, 1939 Ford Sedan, 1939 Fodr Sedan, 1940 Ford Sedan, Honda Civic, 1070 Monte Carlo Convertable, 1964 Impala Hardtop, 1962 Impala convertable, 1986 Monte Carlo LS, Accord Wagon, Ford Mustang, Scale Auto Hauler, Chevy Pick Up


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

congrats CHR1S


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn I was to slow!! lol


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 6 2007, 02:50 AM~6917334
> *Damn I was to slow!!  lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

KOOL, CONTEST WAS EASY TONIGHT. TOMORROW WILL BE A LITTLE HARDER. THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO HAS DONATED ITEMS FOR THE CONTEST. GREAT TO SEE FORUM MEMBER SHARING. GOOD NIGHT AND SEE YOU ALL TOMORROW NIGHT, beto


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS. I DIDNT THINK I WOULD GET IT IN TIME.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

later beto :wave: and thanks again


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Beto and everyone else for doing this!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 5 2007, 11:54 PM~6917369
> *KOOL, CONTEST WAS EASY TONIGHT. TOMORROW WILL BE A LITTLE HARDER. THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO HAS DONATED ITEMS FOR THE CONTEST. GREAT TO SEE FORUM MEMBER SHARING. GOOD NIGHT AND SEE YOU ALL TOMORROW NIGHT, beto
> *


beto can i enter the contest pleeeeeeeease :biggrin: 


























just kidding


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Jan 6 2007, 02:23 AM~6917013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can play :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

DAMNT, MISSED ANOTHER ONE, AND SHIT I WOULD HAVE GOTTEN THAT ONE.. YOU SHOULDNT HAVE POSTED THE SITE, CUZ THAN I MIGHT HAVE GOTTEN A CHANCE, ACTUALLY I WOULDNT HAVE CUZ BIGGC WOULD HAVE GOTTEN IT :angry:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 6 2007, 01:17 AM~6917873
> *you can play  :biggrin:
> *


no shit i thought no members could enter

that sucks :angry:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

i did 2 but then he said that you should of answerd it...so i thoght you seen it


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 6 2007, 01:22 AM~6917890
> *i did 2 but then he said that you should of answerd it...so i thoght you seen it
> *


i did


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

so no contest?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:tears:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Adam pl_@Jan 6 2007, 05:23 PM~6921195
> *so no contest?
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>READ MY POST "TONIGHT"</span>


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THESE ARE THE CONTEST FORTONIGHT AND ALL WINNERS PRIZES WILL BE SHIPPED ON MONDAY THAT INCLUDES LAST WEEKS WINNERS. TILL NEXT WEEK....GOOD LUCK


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

1965 impala, 1967 impala, 1973 impala, 1977 coupe devill, another 77 coupe deville, 1978 coupe deville, another 78 coupe deville, 1979 coupe deville, 1981 elco


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

1965 impala
1967 impala
1973 impala
2-1977 coupe deville
2-1978 coupe deville 
1979 coupe deville
1981 elcamino


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 6 2007, 10:59 PM~6922252
> *FIRST TO POST PICTURES OF MY ORIGINAL 1962 AND MY RESIN 1962 WINS A MAGNUM.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 6 2007, 11:40 PM~6922593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damnit u beat me to it


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WINNER, WINNER, WINNER
I HAVE YOUR ADDY..



> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 6 2007, 08:04 PM~6922269
> *1965 impala, 1967 impala, 1973 impala, 1977 coupe devill, another 77 coupe deville, 1978 coupe deville, another 78 coupe deville, 1979 coupe deville, 1981 elco
> *


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:cheesy: congrats felix


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WINNER, WINNER, WINNER
I HAVE YOUR ADDY


> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 6 2007, 08:40 PM~6922593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:cheesy: congrats BiggC


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

i wanted to win also, if i hadnt of qouted i would of won


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

There may be other chances to win capriceonhubz! 

Congrats to the guys who won!! Good job guys. Some of these questions make you search pretty hard. 

I want to thank mini also, i recieved the subs today. The subs are real nice, now i have to think of a creative box to build for them! 

I can't wait to get the box from beto and the truck from mini!! I'll post pics when they come!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i just wanna thank beto mini twinn and solo for all there contribution to the hobby and keepin it as humble and fun as ever i just think its coo how we share postitive critisim and help eachother out and how these guys made this contest not just fun but got them to use the search fuction and take a good look at paint jobs and builds and what not so thanks everyone!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

*THANKS BETO, MINI, SOLO, TWINN, & AND EVERYONE ELSE THAT HAS TAKEN PART IN THE CONTESTS!!!!*

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

87BURB</span>
CAPRICE w/WHEELS
CADILLAC w/WHEELS
<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>#0305 1720 0000 0775 0287


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

damn scoobs gonna be havin some new mock ups comin :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

thanks beto


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 9 2007, 10:03 PM~6948644
> *SCOOBY SNACKS</span></span>
> CADILLAC LOWRIDER w/WHEELS
> WHEELS PLUS BONUS WHEELS
> ...



scooby what you gonna sell me to build?? :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Saweet thanks Betos!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks beto you da man! 


I cant wait to snap a few new pics of the fleet u did up for me!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 9 2007, 11:03 PM~6948644
> *DIDIMAKEYASCREAM</span>
> RESIN 2 DOOR CADILLAC FLEET CONV.
> <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>#0305 1720 0000 0775 0294
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

DIDIMAKEYASCREAM</span>
RESIN 2 DOOR BADILLAC FEET CONDUMS.
<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>#0305 1720 0000 075 0294

MY BADD I FORGOT YOU


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 9 2007, 11:12 PM~6948724
> *DIDIMAKEYASCREAM</span>
> RESIN 2 DOOR BADILLAC FEET CONDUMS.
> <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>#0305 1720 0000 075 0294
> ...


 :biggrin: front and back


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbsup: very cool!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: thanks beto :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

i didn;t win nothing :tears:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks again Beto, you da man homie!!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 10 2007, 09:26 AM~6950795
> *Thanks again Beto, you da man homie!!!!
> *


yes he is ill be waiting :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Solo1 Got the GN today. :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Beto, got the Magnum today THANKS AGAIN bro!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 10 2007, 11:37 PM~6958070
> *Thanks Solo1 Got the GN today.  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SCOOBY SNACKS PM'd ME THAT HE ALSO RECEIVED HIS PRIZES, I DID NOT KNOW HE WAS BANNED FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I was wondering where he was. LOL fool done got banned. :0


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1st I have to start by saying WOW----My package has already made it, with both of my prizes, along with the 4 cars that beto painted up for me!!!! the duallie, and 3 caprices. 

2nd I have to say that pictures never did the painted bodies justice one bit.....the pictures look average, but the paint on these bodies is very very slick, thick clear, flawless 100% I expected them to look half this good!!!!!

Yet another satisfactory transaction through Beto--------amazing work on these bodies beto, I didnt even bother to take close up pics because my camera isnt good enough to do justice!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

im debating on what I want to do with the duallie to pull the darker colored caprice----most likely detail master 3 piece wheels on the caprice with functional suspension, and a scratch built engine ---- sorta like you see on all the show rods, the smooth clean wire and boltless look.........eithe rdetail master wheels and a low stance on the duallie----or ill get some realistic IROK tires and jack it up!!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 11 2007, 01:46 PM~6962197
> *1st I have to start by saying WOW----My package has already made it, with both of my prizes, along with the 4 cars that beto painted up for me!!!! the duallie, and 3 caprices.
> 
> 2nd I have to say that pictures never did the painted bodies justice one bit.....the pictures look average, but the paint on these bodies is very very slick, thick clear, flawless 100%  I expected them to look half this good!!!!!
> ...


THANK YOU MITCH, PICUTRES WHEN POSSIBLE PLEASE.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Your item was accepted at 4:55 PM on January 9, 2007 in OAKLAND, CA 94612. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later. 


I need to move back into a big city!!! LOL! I will let you know when it gets here! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 11 2007, 01:55 PM~6961861
> *SCOOBY SNACKS PM'd ME THAT HE ALSO RECEIVED HIS PRIZES, I DID NOT KNOW HE WAS BANNED FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS :0
> *



:biggrin: Don't mess with the God's. You will anger them.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Photobucket is being ghayyyyy----I snapped a pic of the 4 together, but its raining here and overcasted, the pic was indoors so it does NO JUSTICE----I need a cam like jevries uses to show the quality of these things!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 11 2007, 04:48 PM~6962210
> *im debating on what I want to do with the duallie to pull the darker colored caprice----most likely detail master 3 piece wheels on the caprice with functional suspension, and a scratch built engine ---- sorta like you see on all the show rods, the smooth clean wire and boltless look.........eithe rdetail master wheels and a low stance on the duallie----or ill get some realistic IROK tires and jack it up!!!!!
> *



I just got a second set of the IROC wheels today !


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

mini those are BEAT! i like em! they would look really good with black centers and chrome lip or rock ring!, where do they come from?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

i still didn't win anything :tears: 

nice cars mitch


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks bigdogg


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

i missed mine  :banghead:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

i wanted a prize :tears:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 11 2007, 04:40 PM~6963162
> *i wanted a prize :tears:
> *




Ill trade you the magnum for your mcba membership lmao-----


your invite is your prize!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 11 2007, 03:42 PM~6963184
> *Ill trade you the magnum for your mcba membership lmao-----
> your invite is your prize!!!!
> *


  let me think









































:nono: nah homie


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 11 2007, 04:53 PM~6963285
> * let me think
> :nono: nah homie
> *




hey----I gave it a shot! youll win something next go round


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 11 2007, 03:58 PM~6963355
> *hey----I gave it a shot!    youll win something next go round
> *


 :thumbsup: i hope so

plus i got 2 of them already


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i got that package in today beto thanks bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

got my package today thanks beto :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Got my package today! Thanks beto! I like the rims and cars! 

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 11 2007, 03:55 PM~6961861
> *SCOOBY SNACKS PM'd ME THAT HE ALSO RECEIVED HIS PRIZES, I DID NOT KNOW HE WAS BANNED FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS :0
> *


thanks again beto


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 12 2007, 06:34 PM~6973723
> *thanks again beto
> *


shit i didn't know he was banned 

but welcome back homie

scooby dooby dooby doo


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 12 2007, 10:30 PM~6974186
> *shit i didn't know he was banned
> 
> but welcome back homie
> ...


lol :wave:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

CONTEST TONIGHT???????


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

when where how, can i win this one


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Beto----just gotta say a second time, the paint on the 4 I got from you is amazing, and I got my package in one business day  

send me some pics of the 65 vert


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

FIRST TO POST SIZE OF THE STRIP I USED ON THE CADDY WINNS A LOWRIDER CADILLAC


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

.25 mm


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

on the larger 1/8"


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1/16" and 1/8"


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1/8" and 1mm


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1/8" and 2mm


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

NO, TRY AGAIN


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1.5mm and 1/16"


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 12 2007, 08:55 PM~6974942
> *1.5mm and 1/16"
> *


NO


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

5/32 and 1/8


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1/8 and 4/32 lol


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

mitch is a post whore! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

1/16th and 1/64th of an inch


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1/8th and 1/32 of an inch


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1/16th and 1/32nd of an inch


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i think ryan got it


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 12 2007, 10:00 PM~6975000
> *mitch is a post whore! :biggrin:
> *




I only post a lot when beto posts these lmao!!! other times i dont both that much


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1/64th and 1/8th of an inch


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1/64th and 1/32nd


HA why not try all options?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

yes you do......

post whore! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 12 2007, 10:09 PM~6975099
> *yes you do......
> 
> post whore! :biggrin:
> *


post for the day.

SCOOBY SNACKS 400,345,983,756,660,320 has exceded his limit
zfelix78caddy 206 
Minidreams Inc. 262 
MARINATE 291 
LowandBeyond 257 
Mr Biggs 242 
iced 163 
didimakeyascream 162 
drnitrus 153 
1ofaknd 127 
pokey6733 127 
kustombuilder 122 
bigdogg323 117 
Project59 112 
87burb 111 
S-10sForever 98 
twinn 94 
mitchapalooza65 92 
BiggC 84 
SypnOnSiZZerB 78 
Linc 75 
1low64 74 
Lownslow302 72 
408models 


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

.010 and .062 of an inch

I USE MY CALIPER :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 12 2007, 10:12 PM~6975125
> *post for the day.
> 
> SCOOBY SNACKS 400,345,983,756,660,320 has exceded his limit
> ...


yeah but scooby always exceeds his daily limit! :biggrin: jk


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:uh: :angry: good luck guys :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 12 2007, 09:01 PM~6975008
> *1/16th and 1/64th of an inch
> *


WIN, WIN, WINNER!!!!

CONGRATS RYAN


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

damn, i missed another :angry:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

congrats ryan


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

told you.congrats ryan!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

congrats ryan! 

i was wondering why the server was slow...mitch and scoob are on! lmao j/k :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 13 2007, 12:19 AM~6975200
> *WIN, WIN, WINNER!!!!
> 
> CONGRATS RYAN
> *


hell i just guessed. Send me some of that skinny stuff, i can't find it here, lol


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

congrats ryan!

burb and linc, u guys are horrible lol!!! I dont post much unless its for a reason ha, excluding betos contest!

anyways another good contest from beto! i wanted to winnnnnnn


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats Ryan!!!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 12 2007, 11:27 PM~6975275
> *anyways another good contest from beto! i wanted to winnnnnnn
> *


 you already won! you got 4 great beto paint jobs. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 12 2007, 10:27 PM~6975275
> *congrats ryan!
> 
> burb and linc, u guys are horrible lol!!! I dont post much unless its for a reason ha, excluding betos contest!
> ...


i don't get it.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

lol your not supposed to get it i guess?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 12 2007, 10:30 PM~6975300
> *you already won! you got 4 great beto paint jobs.  :0  :biggrin:
> *




thattttsssss the spirit! they are beautiful---and ALL MINEEEE


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

share mitch share! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 12 2007, 10:33 PM~6975331
> *thattttsssss the spirit!  they are beautiful---and ALL MINEEEE
> *


you bastard!  :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

NEXT :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 12 2007, 09:26 PM~6975271
> *hell i just guessed. Send me some of that skinny stuff, i can't find it here, lol
> *


KOOL, I'LL PICK SOME UP AND SHIP WITH THE CADDY


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

I NEVER WIN :tears: 

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 13 2007, 05:52 AM~6976767
> *I NEVER WIN  :tears:
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


YOU NEVER TRY :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thought MCBA members werent allowed????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 13 2007, 03:18 PM~6978139
> *thought MCBA members werent allowed????
> *


Beto Says if involves a question regarding a member then we CANT NOT play but all others are free game ! LOL!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 13 2007, 12:24 PM~6978159
> *Beto  Says  if  involves  a  question  regarding a  member  then  we  CANT  NOT  play  but  all  others  are  free  game !  LOL!
> *



MIMI YOUR RIGHT BUT MOST OF MY QUESTIONS DO NOT INVOLVE A MEMBER.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE WE ALL CAN PLAY ! LOL!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 13 2007, 12:40 PM~6978225
> *LOOKS  LIKE    WE  ALL  CAN  PLAY !  LOL!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 13 2007, 12:40 PM~6978225
> *LOOKS  LIKE    WE  ALL  CAN  PLAY !  LOL!
> *


this means i can play

wwwwoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

ARE YOU READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

ill try this time


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 13 2007, 08:13 PM~6980979
> *ARE YOU READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yup :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeppers, I am now :biggrin:


hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

FIRST TO POST TWO REAL CARS THAT I DID THE INTERIOR ON THAT WERE FEATURED IN LRM WINS. 5 OF THE REAL CARS I DID WERE FEATURED, BUT YOU ONLY NEED TO FIND TWO.......

I WILL MAKE WORTH YOUR EFFORT TO SEARCH.

CUSTOM LOWRIDER CADILLAC WITH A SET OF WHEELS 
CAPRICE WITH A SET OF WHEELS
AND A $10.00 OFF COUPN FROM MY WEBSITE.......

GOOD LUCK HAVE FUN........BETO'S CUSTOM DESIGNS......BETO ORDONEZ


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

whats ur full name beto


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 14 2007, 10:15 PM~6989539
> *whats ur full name beto
> *



ROBERTO JOSE NICHOLAS ORDONEZ JR.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

?????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 15 2007, 12:19 AM~6989558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i had that caddy, i was lookin for one more


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

REAL CARS, LRM = LOWRIDER MAGAZINE


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 15 2007, 01:23 AM~6989597
> *REAL CARS, LRM = LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
> *


oh mybad..lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 15 2007, 12:24 AM~6989608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real cars, not models... ive searched ur name on lrm and nothin came up, u aint givin me ur real name r ya


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

what year mag???


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...pala/index.html

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...pala/index.html

:dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...ala/index1.html

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/021...tour/index.html

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...luxe/index.html

theres all 5, pm me beto, ill give u shipping addy :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

those cant be it


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 15 2007, 12:32 AM~6989664
> *those cant be it
> *


i know, he's notf rom colorado, lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...arlo/index.html

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...pala/index.html

:dunno:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...pala/index.html

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...luxe/index.html

:dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

are these interiors radical or just a nice clean done job?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

damn scoob, i think were way off, lol..


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 15 2007, 01:48 AM~6989730
> *damn scoob, i think were way off, lol..
> *


yea


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i cant find shit... everywhere i search nothin brings his name up


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

everyone give up or u all searchin, lol


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 14 2007, 11:00 PM~6989798
> *i cant find shit... everywhere i search nothin brings his name up
> *


SAME HERE


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 15 2007, 02:06 AM~6989817
> *everyone give up or u all searchin, lol
> *


kinda both  lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 15 2007, 01:07 AM~6989821
> *SAME HERE
> *


well atleast im not the only one  

BETO GIVE US A HINT TO WHERE WE COULD LOOK... :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...line/index.html
:dunno:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

80'S LARRY GONZALES TOOK MOST OF THE PICTURE's


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 15 2007, 01:12 AM~6989841
> *http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...line/index.html
> :dunno:
> *


u just throwin that up rnt ya, lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0.../car_specs.html

:dunno: lol


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

DAMN beto i should know this cause i remember you showing me the truck and some other things when u used to live in ANTIOCH.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

im lost


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

HINT: I LIVED IN SOUTH SAN FRANCISCO AND IN DALY CITY WHEN I DID THESE INTERIORS. CITY IS ALSO STATED IN THE ISSUE


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1..._air/index.html

:dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...ckup/index.html


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

name brings nothing...area brings nothing..lol


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 15 2007, 02:23 AM~6989892
> *HINT: I LIVED IN SOUTH SAN FRANCISCO AND IN DALY CITY WHEN I DID THESE INTERIORS. CITY IS ALSO STATED IN THE ISSUE
> *


was your whole name stated???and how exactly was it stated????


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

i even looked on myspace, nothing posted lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

theres gotta be atleast one on this, lol

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...zine_evolution/


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

beto is sittin there laughin it up huggin his goodies he has to offer :angry:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

welp, i give, im off to bed, gotta head to work in like 4 hours


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 15 2007, 02:36 AM~6989945
> *welp, i give, im off to bed, gotta head to work in like 4 hours
> *


:wave:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

off to bed also, i tried.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 15 2007, 02:40 AM~6989961
> *off to bed also, i tried.
> *


:wave:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

damn i dont find anything


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

me either


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
:0


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 14 2007, 10:24 PM~6989608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at my cars :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

caddy i figured you would know...but he wants real cars, even your myspace page doesnt have em lol


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Jan 15 2007, 03:15 AM~6990069
> *look at my cars :0  :biggrin:
> *



oh mybad..lol...nice work


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 14 2007, 10:19 PM~6989558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at my other ones? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 15 2007, 12:17 AM~6990076
> *oh mybad..lol...nice work
> *


thanks bro... gracias


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

will they all be pre 1988?

thats as far back as my lrm collection goes 
so far i cant find 1 :dunno:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Me either, i dont know what name it would be under. I searched alot of diff. things and still nothing.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 15 2007, 05:01 AM~6990275
> *Me either, i dont know what name it would be under. I searched alot of diff. things and still nothing.
> *


yup me 2


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

ive just been looking through my early 90s late 80s lowrider mags 
but no luck


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I went through all 15 pages of cars on LRM's site with no luck. 

Beto you gave us a hard one. I can't find anything on this so I give. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

?????


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

lol... no ones still gotten it.. shit, it should only be givin one of the 5 done than...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

You know, I remember reading a mag on the john a while back, seeing your name, thinking, "is that...? Naaaaahhhh...."

no clue which one it is though. More clues!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 15 2007, 10:02 PM~6998421
> *You know, I remember reading a mag on the john a while back, seeing your name, thinking, "is that...?  Naaaaahhhh...."
> 
> no clue which one it is though.  More clues!
> *


OKAY, JUST FOUND SOME FRAMED PAGES, THERE'S ONE IN 1996
AND THERES ONE IN 1995
AND THERES ONE ON PAGES 71,72,73

OF COUSRE AS ALWAYS LARRY SCREWED UP ON THE NAME.
BETO'S CUSTOM CREATION, BETO'S CUSTOM INTERIORS AND WOW, HE GOT IT RIGHT, BETO'S CUSTOM DESIGNS.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

still cant find it


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 15 2007, 10:53 PM~6998729
> *still cant find it
> *


LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 1996 & 1995 ISSUES, YOU FIND THE MONTH


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 16 2007, 01:56 AM~6998740
> *LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 1996 & 1995 ISSUES, YOU FIND THE MONTH
> *


i seached that and your name and the names you just posted ...damn wish i still had my old mags...lol


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THAT'S CAUSE WHEN THE NEW LRM TOOK OVER THEY DID NOT GET INFP FROM OLDER ISSUES. I THINK LARRY KEPT THEM ALL


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 16 2007, 01:59 AM~6998755
> *THAT'S CAUSE WHEN THE NEW LRM TOOK OVER THEY DID NOT GET INFP FROM OLDER ISSUES. I THINK LARRY KEPT THEM ALL
> *


oh yea... must be why


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn I can't find my old LRM's here, they must be in storage.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

oh sure, post after I go to bed and now I'm at work...


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:cheesy: i found 1 :biggrin: 
gonna post the pics when i get 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

im jealous, my collection only went back as far as dec 96


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

ebay man 
i got my first lrm in 95 
but i got a lot on ebay 88-98 for $250 
they were all in boxed in new condition 

:biggrin: i was shaking with excitement when i found the first 1 beto :biggrin: 


i never even knew you did interiors untill this question on the contest 
nice work man :thumbsup: now im gonna keep looking to find the others to check'em out :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

NOW FIND THE OTHER ONE



> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 16 2007, 08:31 AM~7000453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

I remember that caddy.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

damn, i would have never gotten them..


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

wow i love this car beto :thumbsup: 



























here are the covers for the issues they were in 









top left - october 93
top right- july 93
bottom left - october 95
bottom right - october 96

:thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I WANT THOSE MAGAZINE, WHAT'S YOUR PRICE.........


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 16 2007, 12:47 PM~7003121
> *wow i love this car beto  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


TAKE PICS AND POST INTERIOR DONE BY


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

the one with the cadilac issue was the very first one i got and started buying them after that.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 16 2007, 01:08 PM~7003340
> *the one with the cadilac issue was the very first one i got and started buying  them after that.
> *


KOOL, I'LL TAKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

that would mess up my collection man i cant sell'em :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

opps my bad forgot to say that thay all got thrown out in 99 after we cleaned out our garage.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

THROWN OUT :0 :twak: 

lowandbeyhold -pink 87 teg









my infatuation -orange/ brown teg


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 16 2007, 01:26 PM~7003591
> *THROWN OUT  :0  :twak:
> 
> lowandbeyhold -pink 87 teg
> ...


THANKS HOMIE, FLASHBACKS


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 16 2007, 01:17 PM~7003462
> *that would mess up my collection man i cant sell'em  :biggrin:
> *


I UNDERSTAND, MARINATE WILL MIGHT HAVE THESE. THANKS, beto


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

BETO YOU THE MAN. :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 16 2007, 01:34 PM~7003662
> *BETO YOU THE MAN. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS PRIMO


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

:banghead: dammit


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 16 2007, 02:39 PM~7003717
> *:banghead:  dammit
> *


YOU HAD THEM AND SOLD THEM :0


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

yes beto u are the man :thumbsup: 

ive dreamed about seeing my name in lowrider mag since i can remember 
and you have had your name in there multiple times 

plus....THANKYOU THANKYOU THANKYOU for having this contest and hooking up the homies here on layitlow :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 16 2007, 02:39 PM~7003723
> *YOU HAD THEM AND SOLD THEM :0
> *


o hell no. I was just bummed that I had a good chance at winning this but couldn't because I'm at work. I have every issue from June 88 to present and from December 85 back to the middle of 1978 I think.

Beto, just keep checking ebay, these issues are still cheap. I sold the Lincoln cover a while back. I have a few issues for sale in my sig


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 16 2007, 01:42 PM~7003756
> *o hell no.  I was just bummed that I had a good chance at winning this but couldn't because I'm at work.  I have every issue from June 88 to present and from December 85 back to the middle of 1978 I think.
> 
> Beto, just keep checking ebay, these issues are still cheap.  I sold the Lincoln cover a while back.  I have a few issues for sale in my sig
> *


OKAY BIGPOPPA

FIRST TO POST PICs OF ISSUE IN STREETLOW THAT FEATURED A SHOW WITH PICTURES OF MY MODELS WINS A CADILLAC LOWRIDER. ON PAGE 25 THREE OF THE CARS WERE PAINTED MY ME: '39 PANEL, KANDY TANGERINE '48 AND THE PROMO CADDY.

GOOD KUCK, POPPA THIS ONE IS EASY


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

:tears: :tears: 

lol, I'm still at work, and I don't collect streetlow. Good luck people


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

I HAVE THAT ISSUE AT MY LADIES HOUSE BETO!!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 16 2007, 02:03 PM~7003994
> *I HAVE THAT ISSUE AT MY LADIES HOUSE BETO!!!!!
> *


POST IT, PICS........GO HOME ON YOUR BREAK.........HURRY, HURRY.......... :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: dont know if ill make it home in time from sunnyvale to san jo in 15min. plus theres still the digging of my ladies room to try to find it :angry: too much crap.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 16 2007, 02:13 PM~7004126
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  dont know if ill make it home in time from sunnyvale to san jo in 15min. plus theres still the digging of my ladies room to try to find it :angry: too much crap.
> *


TELL THE BOSS YOU GOT THE RUNS AND BE BACK IN A BIT. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 16 2007, 02:19 PM~7004199
> *TELL THE BOSS YOU GOT THE RUNS AND BE BACK IN A BIT. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ill try to look for it.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i only got a handfull of streetlow mags 
i checked'em and i dont got it


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

wrong mag?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

ya, thats not it, thats a model mag, streetlowmag is a car mag... streetlowmag.com


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 16 2007, 06:29 PM~7005870
> *
> *


x5 :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orange candy M.C._@Jan 16 2007, 06:25 PM~7005832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see you like that bud-light homie.


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 16 2007, 06:33 PM~7005892
> *x5  :angry:
> *


haters


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 16 2007, 06:36 PM~7005919
> *i see you like that bud-light homie.
> *


not really it is my dad i needed some thing to hold it up lol


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orange candy M.C._@Jan 16 2007, 08:38 PM~7005931
> *haters
> *


I'm not hatin' just wondered why you posted that in here?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

what suv kit is that??? is that a GMC?? If so i need 2! and 2 gmc vans(newer models)!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 16 2007, 09:18 PM~7006246
> *what suv kit is that??? is that a GMC?? If so i need 2! and 2 gmc vans(newer models)!
> *


thats a diecast  and i need the vans 2 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 16 2007, 09:18 PM~7006246
> *what suv kit is that??? is that a GMC?? If so i need 2! and 2 gmc vans(newer models)!
> *


If you're talking about the Red one, it's a Dub City truck.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:tears: :tears:  WHY DOES IT HAVE TO BE DIECAST!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

march/april no3 vol.1

sacramento car show at fern bacon jr.high


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 16 2007, 07:05 PM~7006133
> *I'm not hatin' just wondered why you posted that in here?
> *


hey i am only 9  :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orange candy M.C._@Jan 16 2007, 10:14 PM~7006718
> *hey i am only 9   :biggrin:
> *


Hey thats cool, I for one am glad to see some younger peeps keepin' building alive. :cheesy:


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 16 2007, 08:22 PM~7006794
> *Hey thats cool, I for one am glad to see some younger peeps keepin' building alive. :cheesy:
> *


all right thanx


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 16 2007, 03:49 PM~7003818
> *OKAY BIGPOPPA
> 
> FIRST TO POST PICs OF ISSUE IN STREETLOW THAT FEATURED A SHOW WITH PICTURES OF MY MODELS WINS A CADILLAC LOWRIDER. ON PAGE 25 THREE OF THE CARS WERE PAINTED MY ME: '39 PANEL, KANDY TANGERINE '48 AND THE PROMO CADDY.
> ...


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

i belive it's one of these issues i remember seing it but i lost all my issues when i moved


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Jan 16 2007, 11:58 PM~7009258
> *i belive it's one of these issues i remember seing it but i lost all my issues when i moved
> 
> 
> ...



YES BUT WHICH ONE, AND POST PICTURES


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Is this something we can find on the internet? Cause i never heard about that mag before.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 17 2007, 07:01 PM~7016861
> *Is this something we can find on the internet? Cause i never heard about that mag before.
> *


YOU SERIOUS???


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

i ordered back issues today so if i get them in the next few days i will post


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah, i've never heard of that mag. I'm not a big collector or reader of anything becides, hotrod, lowrider and truckin.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 16 2007, 07:47 PM~7006461
> *march/april no3 vol.1
> 
> sacramento car show at fern bacon jr.high
> *



this one


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

NO, TRY AGAIN


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

its this issue and as soon as i find it or get it in the mail i will post the picture i hope i get it soon


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Caddi came in the mail today THANK'S AGAIN Betos!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 18 2007, 04:06 PM~7024233
> *Caddi came in the mail today THANK'S AGAIN Betos!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DID YOU GET THE OTHER STUFF? 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 18 2007, 06:27 PM~7024396
> *DID YOU GET THE OTHER STUFF?
> :thumbsup:
> *


Sure did can't wait till I get a shipment of paint in to try it out :cheesy:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Beto are you refering to the TOYCASTLE show????


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 19 2007, 01:11 PM~7032562
> *Beto are you refering to the TOYCASTLE show????
> *


YOUR CLOSE......PICS OF MAG AND SHOW....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i wanna say its one of these 2 and if not thats the only show i remember yous cars being in and mine.*i say its in the first one on top.*


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: got my pakage today :biggrin: thanks again beto 
U DA MAN :thumbsup:


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

mini i was woundering did u send out the kit?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Adam pl_@Jan 21 2007, 01:04 PM~7046020
> *mini i was woundering did u send out the kit?
> *



????????


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 21 2007, 01:36 PM~7046260
> *????????
> *


     

DID I WIN YET :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

this one is still on bro.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Adam pl_@Jan 21 2007, 04:04 PM~7046020
> *mini i was woundering did u send out the kit?
> *


WHAT !  Everyone has recevied there items from except 1 ! Thats cause i am working on a few other items for him to all be shipped back at 1 time ! 


:angry:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 22 2007, 03:29 AM~7051959
> *WHAT !    Everyone  has  recevied there  items  from  except  1 !  Thats  cause  i  am  working  on a  few  other  items  for  him  to  all  be  shipped back  at  1  time !
> :angry:
> *


Your doing alot of work for people, huh? I'm in line also! Can't wait for that package i'm excited! Thanks mini ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 22 2007, 01:07 PM~7053825
> *Your doing alot of work for people, huh? I'm in line also! Can't wait for that package i'm excited! Thanks mini !  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Kirby I just got your package ! And the stuff i need for you has already been ordered I pick it tommrow ! 


As for working for other people ! I am just helping the hobby ! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Cool! I'm glad it made it there okay!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Adam pl_@Jan 21 2007, 01:04 PM~7046020
> *mini i was woundering did u send out the kit?
> *



MIMI, DO YOU OWE THIS KID SOMETHING? CAUSE I DON'T, AT LEAST THAT'S WAHT I SEE.....LET ME KNOW.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 22 2007, 02:33 PM~7054353
> *MIMI, DO YOU OWE THIS KID SOMETHING? CAUSE I DON'T, AT LEAST THAT'S WAHT I SEE.....LET ME KNOW.
> *


bETO THIS IS THE SAME KID THAT I HAVE HAD PROBLEMS WITH BEFORE ! 

Everything has been sent ! And everyone has gotten what i donated to this contest except 87! he wanted a Photoetch caddy grill and some wheels and tires for another project ! I sent Adam an AMT pontiac 2+2 bonnivelle the same time i sent out evrything else ! Everyone has gotten this ! I thought there would be problems with this kid ! We have had problems before and with other members but he did win a contest question so i sent him the kit ! NOW HE SAYS HE HASNT GOTTEN IT ? :angry:


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

well sorry to bug u but no lie i didnt get it. with all due resepct i dont want no truble


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

NO WINNERS YET, I'LL WAIT TILL TONIGHT TO GIVE ANSWER. WILL HAVE ANOTHER REAL CONTEST TONIGHT.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 27 2007, 05:37 PM~7103292
> *NO WINNERS YET, I'LL WAIT TILL TONIGHT TO GIVE ANSWER. WILL HAVE ANOTHER REAL CONTEST TONIGHT.
> *


this topic kinda got lost after everyone gave up on that question a couple weeks ago :roflmao: cant wait for the new one, hopefully i get it, im sitll a looser :angry:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i quit tryin to figure out.....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

HERE'S WHAT I WAS LOOKIN FOR, NO WINNERS, NEW CONTEST FRIDAY





I PAINTED THE TANGERINE BOMB AND THE CADDY IN THE MIDDLE


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

primo..whats the date of that mag??


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Jan 30 2007, 10:35 PM~7135410
> *primo..whats the date of that mag??
> *


I DON'T KNOW, THAT'S WHY I HAD A CONTEST. I HAVE THE PAGES BUT NO BOOK, I ALSO WANTED THE BOOK.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 30 2007, 11:38 PM~7135438
> *I DON'T KNOW, THAT'S WHY I HAD A CONTEST. I HAVE THE PAGES BUT NO BOOK, I ALSO WANTED THE BOOK.
> *


hit up Supreme69, he collects those


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 30 2007, 10:47 PM~7135534
> *hit up Supreme69, he collects those
> *


THANKS KRIS.


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

you know ...i have a bounch of mags and I think I do have that one im member those pics letme look for it ,and ill let you know


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Jan 30 2007, 10:55 PM~7135623
> *you know    ...i have a bounch of mags and I think I do have that one im member those pics letme look for it ,and ill let you know
> *


THANKS PRIMO, IF YOU HAVE AN EXTRA BRING IT TO NNL....


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

Im was thinking to post this.... but this was the 2nd show


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Jan 30 2007, 11:15 PM~7135745
> *
> 
> Im was thinking to post this.... but this was the  2nd show
> *


PRIMO, BRING THIS BOOK TO NNL


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 31 2007, 08:50 PM~7143630
> *PRIMO, BRING THIS BOOK TO NNL
> *



cant wait to see pics, im gonna try to show the 70 at NNL east  looks like mcba is reppin big out there huh? good luck guys


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

damn i was skinny back then. i gots to find that mag at my ladies house.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 1 2007, 10:00 AM~7147663
> *damn i was skinny back then. i gots to find that mag at my ladies house.
> *


where :dunno: i don't see u


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*right here. the one in the middle.*








*the bomb at the bottom is mine also.*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ok now i see u :wave: whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaats up


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 1 2007, 11:19 AM~7148241
> *ok now i see u  :wave: whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaats up
> *


 :wave: whats up bigdog, damn that was like in 97 or 98 i think. memories.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

POST MORE PICTURES OF BOOT AND WIN ANOTHER SET OF PEGASUS WHEELS


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

53 caddy


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

what do you mean a boot you know im not hip on the new slang


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

the boot came from a studebaker kit. its vintage


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 5 2007, 08:37 PM~7185103
> *the boot came from a studebaker kit. its vintage
> *


ANY PICS?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

i tried finding them, but no luck----I could just find that "the boot came from an old vintage studebaker kit" by lowridermodels  one of his 2007 finished builds


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 3 2007, 12:24 AM~6888815
> *heres another project done,i have to glue the winsheil in place and whaaa bamm it will be complete,i wacked the top off becuse one of the rear posts got crushed! enjoy me fugly lowrider!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

i posted what car it came from, and more pics of the boot----do I win?!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 5 2007, 08:44 PM~7185217
> *i posted what car it came from, and more pics of the boot----do I win?!
> *


NO, THE CAR IT ORIGINALLY CAME FROM.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

dang!! i cant find it, can i get the 70 painted for free for trying







jp bro


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

This it


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Couldnt be this could it?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

NO


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

CLOSE


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

He never told what kit it was..running outta searches on google lol.


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

how bout this one


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

Tootsietoy 1960 Lark Convertible


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

1960 stb convert


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

1950 STB chapion convert


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

BROOKLIN 1952 PACE CAR


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

BROOKLIN CUSTOM 1952 CONVERTIBLE


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

BROOKLIN BROWN 1952 CONVERTIBLE


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

the lark studebaker johan kit?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 6 2007, 01:38 AM~7186883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think he said close on that one


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm pretty sure its this one
1962 Blue Studebaker Lark convertible


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

ya so i never got anything o well better luck next time


----------

